# Mcdonalds for your 1 year old !!!



## xTayasMummyx

Just wanted to see your views on this..
1 of my best friends has just called me, i asked her where she was
& she said shes in mcdonalds with her 1 year old, and the child
is eating nuggets & chips!
Does anyone think this is normal?
I think its disgusting for a 12 month old baby to be eating fast food
of any kind.
Taya won't be having fast food for as long as i possibly can help it,
i know all kids will have it at some point.
But a 1 year old!!!! :shrug:


----------



## Serene123

Caitlyn was 1 when she had some chips. She eats what I eat, if I eat junk I let her have some. She's perfectly healthy x


----------



## xpinkness87x

I personally will be quite strict on it same with chocolate. As i dont want Oliver to thing un healthly food is normal.

Buut my best friend seems to think its normal to feed her 15 month old quavers, macdonalds, pizza, ice cream, chocolate and thats been her main parts of her diet since about 9 months. Now i would never comment on it to her but i do think it is wrong x


----------



## Gingerspice

I personally wouldn't but 1 year isn't too bad I don't think. The amount of people I see regularly in McDs for sunday dinner is also worrying, but there you go.

It does bug me how parents use a trip to McDs as a reward. The food is rubbish so I don't see how thats a reward!


----------



## Serene123

This is going to turn nasty I can see it already :)


----------



## britt1986

I don't think it's such a bad thing to let a one year old have fast food. Maybe one or twice a month is perfectly fine. I have actually let my 7.5 month old knaw on a french fry before. Of course, it had no salt on it. He loved it!


----------



## Jolinar

As long as it's once in awhile I don't have a problem with it in all honesty. You're also only giving us a snap shot of this lady's life for all we know she eats healthily the rest of the time.


----------



## xTayasMummyx

Probably will. But everyone has different views on parenting & whats good for their child. I think fast food of any type is disgusting to be given to a baby or a toddler, but thats my opinion. I'd certainly never give Taya any fast food while shes little.


----------



## v2007

Katie is 14 months and has what we have, she has McDonalds chips without the salt and chicken nuggets or the fish fingers. 

I see nothing wrong with it. 

I hope this thread does not turn into a nasty debate. :flower:

V xxx


----------



## xTayasMummyx

& No, i didnt comment on the mother.
Just the 12 month old baby who has mconalds on a regular basis.
As far as i know from the age 8 months onwards.


----------



## emmad339

I think everything in moderation really. I certainly wouldn't give them junk food on a regular basis as I would prefer them to view it as more of a treat but I gave my little girl a jaffa cake the other day and she absolutely loved it



she's also had a couple of wotsits or quavers if I have them as they melt in her mouth and she finds them really easy to eat. But like I said, everything in moderation really. In general she has a very well rounded and healthy diet x


----------



## Serene123

I'm glad I'm not your friend. It's disgusting to call your friends parenting skills disgusting.


----------



## xTayasMummyx

I do think its disgusting, which ive said to her every single time she says she feeds scarlette mconalds or kfc. I am disgusted


----------



## wubba

I take my children to MacDonalds, but only rarely, say once a month or so or less. I don't take them as a treat, more, if I happen to be going myself, they have some too. They usually get their 5 a day too though. I see nothing wrong with fast food as part of a balanced diet :thumbup::flower:


----------



## Noodles

Serene123 said:


> This is going to turn nasty I can see it already :)

I'm with you on this!


----------



## cherylanne

My daughter first had mcDonalds when she was about 3 1/2 years old. She's five now and has something like that once in a while e.g if we're having a day out or travelling and stop on the motorway service station. In my opinion 1 yrs is a little young for mcdonalds, but as JOLINAR pointed out we don't know what she feeds her the rest of the time? xx


----------



## xpinkness87x

and now another thread turns into a row...


----------



## xTayasMummyx

cherylanne i agree a 3 and a half year old child is more of a suitable age.


----------



## mommyof3co

If it's a regular thing I can see the issue but occasionally I don't see the problem? Hayden at that age wasn't eating it because he was barely eating at all lol but I'm sure he had had something from there by 1.5yrs old. All 3 of my boys get it occasionally but they get the apples instead of fries and never soda. Everything in moderation.....

We are pretty strict about what the boys eat too, we make sure they eat really healthy and I cook almost everything they eat even down to snacks, I barely buy premade anything because we are very careful what we give them. Again though...sometimes allowing it as a treat I see no issue with.


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

No I wouldn't give Ruby McDonalds. But I don't eat it either, and she eats what I eat, so she wouldn't. 

There are lots of foods which are not great for us, and fast food is not the only bad guy - I bet you wouldn't look twice at someone giving their baby rusks and petit filous etc which are stuffed with refined sugar and empty calories.


----------



## cherylanne

Mum2b_Claire said:


> There are lots of foods which are not great for us, and fast food is not the only bad guy - I bet you wouldn't look twice at someone giving their baby rusks and petit filous etc which are stuffed with refined sugar and empty calories.

Good point :thumbup:


----------



## New2Bumps

I don't think I'd let my 1 year old have a whole portion, but I'd certainly let them try whatever I had. I wouldn't want to make it taboo so that they'd want it more, so if they really wanted some I think I'd let them. I don't go to fast food joints though tbh so the opportunity wouldn't arise. 
I agree with other points made :) It's all okay in moderation, a balanced diet can still be achieved with junk food as a small part of it, and some foods marketed for kids have high salt or sugar content! I wouldn't pass comment on a friend doing it though.


----------



## samsugar7

Jaden barely eats anything but when me and oh do go in once every two weeks for his daughter as a treat for her. Jaden will have a suck on one of the burger buns (the bread only) and maybe a suck on a few chips. This is only since he was 11 months old.

As said above a lot i think everything in moderation is a good thing thats how children develop taste and variety in their diet in my opinion (yes only an opinion it doesnt mean i am right or wrong)


----------



## aob1013

I don't see anything wrong with it to be honest, as long as it is an occaisional treat and not an everyday thing :)


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

My younger sister allows my 2 year old neice to have fast food (curries) almost 5 times a week and i find that disgusting :shrug:

I wouldn't give my 1 year old a maccy dees. As a treat Id be more inclined to give a piece of fruit or some chocolate (on occasion) or something a little more healthier. It will make life easier later on if they do not become accustomed to this food on a regular basis.

And the op said her friend gives her child a mcd's _often_ and has done since 8 months. I think she can say she finds it disgusting if she likes its her opinion and fast food on _more than the odd occasion_ is a bit disgusting at this early stage. At 8 months the digestive system has only recently matured.

The OP said nothing about giving it the odd time, she passed comment on her friend giving her child it _regularly_.


----------



## HannahsMummy

Personally I would not let Hannah eat McDonalds, Burger King or KFC. I know how they store and prepare their food - I have seen it in my line of work. The worst one I saw was Burger King in Guildford town centre, it was horrific. 

My decision is more through food storing and preparation hygeine rather than the nutritional content though. As far as nutrition is concerned - as long as they have a balanced diet throughout the week then a burger or a chip once or twice a month won't do any harm.


----------



## KarrierBag

I don't see anything wrong with it if it's occasionally as opposed to a 'normal' meal for baby. I will take my LO to mcdonalds when she's older as I like the food there!

ETA: Just my opinion on the subject, not judging anyone!

x


----------



## imace

This is going to get ugly.


When Lily starts eating proper foods, she will eat what I eat. Healthy and everything in moderation. IF that happens to be a couple chicken nuggets while we are out shopping or a crisp from my packet then who are you to say it's disgusting??

I agree, I feel sorry for your 'friend'. It's her choice in how she raises her child and fair enough if you disagree or even look down on it but to call her parenting disgusting??

:nope:


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

imace said:


> This is going to get ugly.
> 
> 
> When Lily starts eating proper foods, she will eat what I eat. Healthy and everything in moderation. IF that happens to be a couple chicken nuggets while we are out shopping or a crisp from my packet then who are you to say it's disgusting??
> 
> I agree, I feel sorry for your 'friend'. It's her choice in how she raises her child and fair enough if you disagree or even look down on it but to call her parenting disgusting??
> 
> :nope:

Again the OP said her friends it gives it _regularly_. I dont think its fair to 'jump' on her (dont know what other word to use).

There is no need for 'i feel sorry for your friend' and 'im glad im not your friend'.

bit harsh imo.


----------



## xTayasMummyx

Thank you blue_bumpkin, i think we share the same views! lol x


----------



## LankyDoodle

Personally, if I can help it, Bella will not know what a McDonald's is. She will eat what I eat and that's good, homecooked, healthy, filling meals, not stodge and pap like served in the likes of KFC. I wouldn't eat that tripe so I wouldn't expect my baby to either.


----------



## Logan's Mum

thedailymail said:


> I don't see anything wrong with it to be honest, as long as it is an occaisional treat and not an everyday thing :)

Agreed! :thumbup:

This thread is only going to become nasty if we let it, this sort of topic is obviously going to stir people up, the OP would have known when it was posted that people are of different opinions and bound to argue. And OP, dont think that your opinion is the right one, and that everyone would agree with your view that its "disgusting" to give a young child fast food, this is a forum after all with lots of members with lots of different viewpoints, you wont agree with all of them, and vice-versa.

:flower:


----------



## Vickie

There's no need for it to turn to an argument if everyone remains civil and respects that others *will* have a different point of view :flower:


----------



## Tasha360

My son had the occasional Mcdonalds when he was younger ( well some of mine) and my daughter will have the same. Its very rare we eat fast food and eat healthily the rest of the time. I see nothing wrong with it on the odd occasion but think its wrong to give it regulary but each to their own xx


----------



## LankyDoodle

xTayasMummyx said:


> & No, i didnt comment on the mother.
> Just the 12 month old baby who has mconalds on a regular basis.
> As far as i know from the age 8 months onwards.

I agree with you. I don't see why it needs to turn nasty; you are asking for people's views. I'm not saying no one else can feed their child McD's but I personally would rather not and my PERSONAL opinion is that the food is lacking in any of the nutritional value my baby will need at the age of 1. Therefore, she won't be having it and I do think it should at least be left until the child is slightly older and their tastebuds are more sophisticated. At as young an age as 1, children are still learning about different tastes and textures - I wouldn't want my child to grow up thinking food has to taste salty/sugary.


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

xTayasMummyx said:


> Thank you blue_bumpkin, i think we share the same views! lol x

Think the reason I feel so strongly is my OH works in mcd's and he says its something he will avoid Adam having as long as possible :wacko:. He hate his job, bless 

Also seeing my niece been given fast food almost everyday really gets to me. She actually loves fruit and veg but my sister is too lazy to cook for her (not saying anyone who gives fast food is lazy - just MY sister).

She suffers really bad consipation and is overweight. theres just no talking to my sister though.

But as ive said, this is regular consumption, not a rare occasion. I think that makes a big difference :flower:


----------



## special_kala

River wont be having mcdonalds for a very long time, the same with sweets and chocolate etc but thats my personal choice for my child.

I do think 12 months is a little young as mcdonalds is full of crap


----------



## imace

I am aware, I did read the OP. Regardless of how often she goes, it's HER choice how she raises her child. And calling it disgusting? I would call child abuse disgusting, not a few chicken nuggets and chips...

I stand by what I posted.


----------



## isil

whilst I don't think it's good for an 8 month old to be eating macdonalds regularly, I also don't think it's good that you're so rude to your so called 'friend'. I hope she comments on aspects of your parenting style that she doesn't approve of...


----------



## 3 girlies

as long as its not all the time then i cant see the problem. I do "treat" my girls to one every now & then as they love it, they eat home cooked healthy meals the rest of the time so they have a balanced diet.


----------



## special_kala

I do think the "in moderation" argument can be a little weak as the way i see it is if your giving everything in moderation they are actually having alot of stuff that is bad for them


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

imace said:


> I am aware, I did read the OP. Regardless of how often she goes, it's HER choice how she raises her child. And calling it disgusting? I would call child abuse disgusting, not a few chicken nuggets and chips...
> 
> I stand by what I posted.

Its just the Op's opinion though :shrug: I dont see the problem. She didnt call anyone on here disgusting, or make personal remarks to anyone that were uncalled for so I dont get why everyone is getting so defensive.

My friend allows her son to lick the inside of a bacardi breezer bottle. I told her it was disgusting. My friend appreciates my honesty. Thats the kind of friendship we have. She still does it though but doesnt mind that I dont agree with it :shrug: Doesnt make me any less of a friend for opposing her view.

We just all have different views. Its each to their own. :flower:


----------



## daniandbaby

I hate threads like this...I mean why would someone post there friends buisness on a website??? 

But commenting on the actuall subject ..I agree giving a 1 year old child mc donalds reguarlly is not a good choice... Saying that on kyes 1st birthday we had lunch on nandos wouldn't say nandos was healthy at all, He had chicken and chips and loved it...I think when something like chocolate, fast food etc is made to look so bad to a child they want it even more...I have watched documentries with kids stealing money to buy sweets and junk food and hiding aaway eating it as they were not allowed to eat it when younger... I think most things are ok in moderation!!!


----------



## Duffy

I can't stand Mc anymore yuck there hamburger are nasty when I was pregnant with my daughter my tast buds changed. 

I will have a balanced diet where she eats healthy foods and still gets her sweet/junk food with out going over board. 

I know someone whom fed there toddler a bunch of junk food before dinner and then tossed it off when the toddler wouldnt eat the dinner surved.


----------



## xTayasMummyx

> My friend allows her son to lick the inside of a bacardi breezer bottle. I told her it was disgusting. My friend appreciates my honesty. Thats the kind of friendship we have. She still does it though but doesnt mind that I dont agree with it Doesnt make me any less of a friend for opposing her view.

Exactly.
I tell all my friends my views & in return i expect them to give me theirs.
My friend appreciates my opinion and i doubt she will stop feeding her 12 month old baby girl mcdonalds and KFC since she been doing it for a few months. But at the same time excepts that i dont agree.


----------



## saturn73

Jolinar said:


> As long as it's once in awhile I don't have a problem with it in all honesty. You're also only giving us a snap shot of this lady's life for all we know she eats healthily the rest of the time.

Exactly. I agree 100%


----------



## special_kala

daniandbaby said:


> I hate threads like this...I mean why would someone post there friends buisness on a website???
> 
> But commenting on the actuall subject ..I agree giving a 1 year old child mc donalds reguarlly is not a good choice... Saying that on kyes 1st birthday we had lunch on nandos wouldn't say nandos was healthy at all, He had chicken and chips and loved it...I* think when something like chocolate, fast food etc is made to look so bad to a child they want it even more...I have watched documentries with kids stealing money to buy sweets and junk food and hiding aaway eating it as they were not allowed to eat it when younger... I think most things are ok in moderation!!*!

whilst i do agree with you to a certain extent i dont think that is true for such a young child. River wont be having any crap until she is 2 minimum but while i have control over what she eats she wont be eating anything that isnt good for her. at 12 months the parents definatly have control over what their child eats


----------



## daniandbaby

special_kala said:


> daniandbaby said:
> 
> 
> I hate threads like this...I mean why would someone post there friends buisness on a website???
> 
> But commenting on the actuall subject ..I agree giving a 1 year old child mc donalds reguarlly is not a good choice... Saying that on kyes 1st birthday we had lunch on nandos wouldn't say nandos was healthy at all, He had chicken and chips and loved it...I* think when something like chocolate, fast food etc is made to look so bad to a child they want it even more...I have watched documentries with kids stealing money to buy sweets and junk food and hiding aaway eating it as they were not allowed to eat it when younger... I think most things are ok in moderation!!*!
> 
> whilst i do agree with you to a certain extent i dont think that is true for such a young child. River wont be having any crap until she is 2 minimum but while i have control over what she eats she wont be eating anything that isnt good for her. at 12 months the parents definatly have control over what their child eatsClick to expand...

Yep you are right ..for a young child. Maybe I never explained it correctly however I did say have watched documentries with kids stealing money to buy sweets and junk food and hiding aaway eating it as they were not allowed to eat it when younger.. meaning when they are older like 10 onwards...At 12 months a child can't decide what they want to eat nor can they go into there mothers purse get some money and toddle down to the sweet shop lol


----------



## shiawase

My friends let their kids (ranging from 7 months to 1 year) quavers, chocolate and fast food and i also think its bad just because at that age you decide what they eat so why fill them with that crap, even if they eat healthy for most of the time doesnt mean its ok to let them eat it at that age, just seems some people are in such a rush to feed them that stuff.


----------



## special_kala

shiawase said:


> My friends let their kids (ranging from 7 months to 1 year) quavers, chocolate and fast food and i also think its bad just because at that age you decide what they eat so why fill them with that crap, even if they eat healthy for most of the time doesnt mean its ok to let them eat it at that age, just seems some people are in such a rush to feed them that stuff.

well said.

personally i dont see the need for children to eat that sort of stuff. Most adults would say they eat to much crap so i dont understand why anyone would want their children to.


----------



## aob1013

But that doesn't matter, as it's up to them IYKWIM. A chip here and there won't hurt x


----------



## aimee_1691

theres nuffing wrong with it, everything in moderation!!!


----------



## Nic1107

I'm not a fan of feeding small children fast food, but I wouldn't tell anyone else not too because I'm sure I do things that people would disapprove of. :) If Carmen's going to eat burgers and chips (which I hope she will because I reaalllyyy hope she's not picky!) I'd rather they be home-made, just so I pretty much know what's in them. But once in a while won't hurt, just like eating junk food at home once in a while won't hurt. I did nearly have a stroke when my bestie gave her toddler a slushie (sugar water and food colouring, argh!) but I zipped my mouth shut. :haha: To each their own I suppose!


----------



## andbabymakes3

I think, like everything else, in moderation. I am not going to ban any foods (much as I would like to!) and now she has what I eat (if I have something without her, I get puppy dog eyes until I give her a bit!). There will come a point when I have junk food (although my poison of choice is KFC...mmm...so wrong it's right!) and if Holly is there, she will be allowed to try some. However - I have junk food probably once every 6 weeks (if not less). 

The OP said her friend gives McD's regularly - that is slightly different to the odd chip here or there. I personally am inclined to agree that it's pretty gross to feed your child junk food regularly. Processed/high fat/high salt junk/fast food is one of the major causes of childhood obesity (along with all of the wonderful illnesses that go alongside it).


----------



## Wobbles

Moderation imo

Caitlin has had nuggets and chips from there I'm sure of it on one occasion but I can't remember if I'm right either :lol: defo a few chips, she would have been 1 yrs old but again not sure how old past 1. Now shes 2 half years old and some point soon I plan on taking the girls down to the beach, play, get a stick of rock (of course that will be mine ha) and have already said we're going to go to mcdonalds ...I'll probably let Megan have a nugget and a chip. But thats my decisions if a child was having a mcdonalds every weekend at one I would be concerned for the child too but then again I try to avoid commenting or thinking too much on what other parents do with their children.

x


----------



## Connah'sMommy

I wont be giving Connah any fast food until he is a little older.
The worrying thing for me is how much salt goes into fast food :/ xx


----------



## karenm28

My son has McDonalds every couple of weeks when we do, salt with no fries and fishfingers - don't you feed your child fishfingers? He is perfectly healthy and I make sure he has fruit and veg and healthy foods regularly as well. he eats satsumas, plums or grapes most days. He also eats fish and chips, indian and chinese takeaways :happydance: He gets a good mix of everything we have. He is no way overweight, he is 91st centile for height and weight so is in proportion but he has quite a skinny waist compared to other kiddies his age as he is very active. Anyway toddlers need a lot more fat in their diet than we do so chips will do them good.


----------



## Lauraxamy

In moderation I think it's fine, a few chips, nuggets etc every now and again as sort of a treat perhaps won't hurt them but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Nickij

Well JAck is seven months and when we have been out for dinner we have let him try a chip or two and even a bit of pancake and ice cream, I let him try some of my home made banana cake the other day - but all of these have just been tastes.

I don't think I will be taking him to Macdonalds in the near future, but I won't swear on it. 

My main main is to get him to eat a healthy diet 99% of the time, if the other 1% he has some treats that is ok.

Personally I am not so happy with the menu at our nursery as they have dessert every day and sometimes its stuff like custard (other days it is fruit). Now I know alot of nurseries give dessert, but I don't think its necessary to have a dessert EVERY day.


----------



## vanessayogini

I feel like the more people say "oh, this thread is going to get nasty" the more probable that statement is, like you are almost egging the nastiness on. If we come into it assuming that everyone is going to give their just opinions and be civil, then we are more inclined to respond as such. 

No, I would not let my 1 year old eat McDonalds. And when she is older, I will explain to her why. I could just as easily make her her own chicken nuggets/burger/fries from locally grown organic seasonal food. 

Now, say she is attending a birthday party at McDonalds (do they do that anymore? I remember one once when I was very young), she would be allowed to partake in the food as it is a special occasion, and I would not deny her that.

Knowing what I know about the way in which the animals are treated, the way the food is processed and stored and put together, I really just couldn't justify even giving it to her "in moderation." 

Say we are on a road trip and it would be so easy to stop at McDonalds for a quick bite, I would instead find a local supermarket (if there's a McDonalds, there's gotta be a super market nearby) and find something that is already cooked and a lot more nutritious. If there seriously was not a super market, then and only then would I concede to choosing something from McDonalds to tide her over until we could find more nutritious food.

McDonalds has been a guilty pleasure for me in the past. I was given it not just in moderation, but probably once a week for a meal. I was often constipated and have struggled with weight and binge eating and seeking out delicious fried foods for a looong tiiiime. For the past couple years though, every time I've eaten it my insides have protested greatly, making for some pretty grim bathroom sessions. 

I've struggled with crap food my whole life because my parents didn't know what they were letting me eat. I really don't want this to happen to my LO, I will teach her about good foods, and how different foods affect our bodies, and hopefully when she is old enough she'll be able to make her own informed descisions.


----------



## special_kala

karenm28 said:


> My son has McDonalds every couple of weeks when we do, salt with no fries and fishfingers - don't you feed your child fishfingers? He is perfectly healthy and I make sure he has fruit and veg and healthy foods regularly as well. he eats satsumas, plums or grapes most days. He also eats fish and chips, indian and chinese takeaways :happydance: He gets a good mix of everything we have. He is no way overweight, he is 91st centile for height and weight so is in proportion but he has quite a skinny waist compared to other kiddies his age as he is very active. Anyway toddlers need a lot more fat in their diet than we do so chips will do them good.

River has never had fish fingers and if she does they will eithier be home made or i will find the best ones available.

You dont know whats in mcdonalds food, the salt content or fat content and yes children do need more fat then adults but the sort of fat that causes heart disease and obesity is not the right type.

Just because River will eat only healthy food it doesnt mean she is on some sort of diet she will have fat but just the good kind.


----------



## aimee_1691

my daughter loves her macdonalds but she doesnt have them too often but her favourite meal over anything is mashed potato,peas,yorkshires,chicken,gravy etc.

so just goes to prove that just because a child eats a maccys ,dont mean thats all they will want to eat, its just a bit of variation


----------



## suzib76

ok i have not read all the replies but seriously, whats the problem with a couple of nuggets and a few chips :shrug: im guessing she doesnt go there everyday and tbh i would rather my one year old eat chicken nuggets than jars of 'baby' food, which a lot of one year olds are still fed

when did people get so judgemental ffs - if she was not feeding her child at all then yes i see a problem, but a mcdonalds, come on its not arsenic


----------



## isil

is it really horrendous that after reading new posts on this thread a few times, all I want is a macdonalds? I am 24 though...


----------



## Sam9kids

Mine have healthy homemade food 7 days a week apart from a friday teatime when they have chippy chips (as peter kay says, its the law lol) and my 1 year old has them too. As long as he eats well the rest of the time, i dont see a problem.

As for maccys, when its the kids birthdays, the birthday boy/girl picks what they want for tea. It could be a restaraunt, maccys or chinese (lewis wont eat chinese) and they have that


----------



## 3 girlies

isil said:


> is it really horrendous that after reading new posts on this thread a few times, all I want is a macdonalds? I am 24 though...

:rofl: i just sent my hubby to the chippy :blush:

my girls are asleep in bed though so i'm allowed lol


----------



## Lauraxamy

I thought Mcdonalds weren't allowed to use salt anymore? Although I'm sure when I've been they've had salt on their chips.


----------



## Connah'sMommy

special_kala said:


> karenm28 said:
> 
> 
> My son has McDonalds every couple of weeks when we do, salt with no fries and fishfingers - don't you feed your child fishfingers? He is perfectly healthy and I make sure he has fruit and veg and healthy foods regularly as well. he eats satsumas, plums or grapes most days. He also eats fish and chips, indian and chinese takeaways :happydance: He gets a good mix of everything we have. He is no way overweight, he is 91st centile for height and weight so is in proportion but he has quite a skinny waist compared to other kiddies his age as he is very active. Anyway toddlers need a lot more fat in their diet than we do so chips will do them good.
> 
> River has never had fish fingers and if she does they will eithier be home made or i will find the best ones available.
> 
> You dont know whats in mcdonalds food, the salt content or fat content and yes children do need more fat then adults but the sort of fat that causes heart disease and obesity is not the right type.
> 
> Just because River will eat only healthy food it doesnt mean she is on some sort of diet she will have fat but just the good kind.Click to expand...

:thumbup:


----------



## LankyDoodle

special_kala said:


> karenm28 said:
> 
> 
> My son has McDonalds every couple of weeks when we do, salt with no fries and fishfingers - don't you feed your child fishfingers? He is perfectly healthy and I make sure he has fruit and veg and healthy foods regularly as well. he eats satsumas, plums or grapes most days. He also eats fish and chips, indian and chinese takeaways :happydance: He gets a good mix of everything we have. He is no way overweight, he is 91st centile for height and weight so is in proportion but he has quite a skinny waist compared to other kiddies his age as he is very active. Anyway toddlers need a lot more fat in their diet than we do so chips will do them good.
> 
> River has never had fish fingers and if she does they will eithier be home made or i will find the best ones available.
> 
> You dont know whats in mcdonalds food, the salt content or fat content and yes children do need more fat then adults but the sort of fat that causes heart disease and obesity is not the right type.
> 
> Just because River will eat only healthy food it doesnt mean she is on some sort of diet she will have fat but just the good kind.Click to expand...

My brother worked for McD's when he was doing his A Levels and says that one boy weed in the friers. Chips with a lovely golden glow. :dohh:


----------



## Sam9kids

:dohh:


LankyDoodle said:


> special_kala said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenm28 said:
> 
> 
> My son has McDonalds every couple of weeks when we do, salt with no fries and fishfingers - don't you feed your child fishfingers? He is perfectly healthy and I make sure he has fruit and veg and healthy foods regularly as well. he eats satsumas, plums or grapes most days. He also eats fish and chips, indian and chinese takeaways :happydance: He gets a good mix of everything we have. He is no way overweight, he is 91st centile for height and weight so is in proportion but he has quite a skinny waist compared to other kiddies his age as he is very active. Anyway toddlers need a lot more fat in their diet than we do so chips will do them good.
> 
> River has never had fish fingers and if she does they will eithier be home made or i will find the best ones available.
> 
> You dont know whats in mcdonalds food, the salt content or fat content and yes children do need more fat then adults but the sort of fat that causes heart disease and obesity is not the right type.
> 
> Just because River will eat only healthy food it doesnt mean she is on some sort of diet she will have fat but just the good kind.Click to expand...
> 
> My brother worked for McD's when he was doing his A Levels and says that one boy weed in the friers. Chips with a lovely golden glow. :dohh:Click to expand...


----------



## Lauraxamy

LankyDoodle said:


> special_kala said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenm28 said:
> 
> 
> My son has McDonalds every couple of weeks when we do, salt with no fries and fishfingers - don't you feed your child fishfingers? He is perfectly healthy and I make sure he has fruit and veg and healthy foods regularly as well. he eats satsumas, plums or grapes most days. He also eats fish and chips, indian and chinese takeaways :happydance: He gets a good mix of everything we have. He is no way overweight, he is 91st centile for height and weight so is in proportion but he has quite a skinny waist compared to other kiddies his age as he is very active. Anyway toddlers need a lot more fat in their diet than we do so chips will do them good.
> 
> River has never had fish fingers and if she does they will eithier be home made or i will find the best ones available.
> 
> You dont know whats in mcdonalds food, the salt content or fat content and yes children do need more fat then adults but the sort of fat that causes heart disease and obesity is not the right type.
> 
> Just because River will eat only healthy food it doesnt mean she is on some sort of diet she will have fat but just the good kind.Click to expand...
> 
> My brother worked for McD's when he was doing his A Levels and says that one boy weed in the friers. Chips with a lovely golden glow. :dohh:Click to expand...

:sick: Yuck!


----------



## Connah'sMommy

LankyDoodle said:


> special_kala said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenm28 said:
> 
> 
> My son has McDonalds every couple of weeks when we do, salt with no fries and fishfingers - don't you feed your child fishfingers? He is perfectly healthy and I make sure he has fruit and veg and healthy foods regularly as well. he eats satsumas, plums or grapes most days. He also eats fish and chips, indian and chinese takeaways :happydance: He gets a good mix of everything we have. He is no way overweight, he is 91st centile for height and weight so is in proportion but he has quite a skinny waist compared to other kiddies his age as he is very active. Anyway toddlers need a lot more fat in their diet than we do so chips will do them good.
> 
> River has never had fish fingers and if she does they will eithier be home made or i will find the best ones available.
> 
> You dont know whats in mcdonalds food, the salt content or fat content and yes children do need more fat then adults but the sort of fat that causes heart disease and obesity is not the right type.
> 
> Just because River will eat only healthy food it doesnt mean she is on some sort of diet she will have fat but just the good kind.Click to expand...
> 
> My brother worked for McD's when he was doing his A Levels and says that one boy weed in the friers. Chips with a lovely golden glow. :dohh:Click to expand...

Nice! lol
So we really dont know what goes into mcdonalds! x


----------



## candeur

I don't see the problem with them having it occasionally. Seren was about 13/14months when she had her first happy meal. She had chicken nuggets and a fruit bag with some milk, or I had the drink and she would just drink water from her cup.

These threads really frustrate me because some people get so preachy.

Seren is 18 months now, and I'll admit that she has a happy meal a couple of times a month when I'm out and about or running late and I really don't see a problem with that. It's certainly not "disgusting". The rest of her diet is extremely healthy and homemade, she doesn't get any chocolate or sweets, and she's a little fruit bat.

The only thing that does bug me about mcdonalds is they almost always put salt on the chips, so Seren always has a fruit bag instead. The chicken nuggets contain 0.4g of salt per bag of nuggets in a happy meal... Which tbh, isn't really that bad is it?


----------



## karenm28

Yes of course I know what is in McDonalds (well I didn't know about the wee until now! haha) - they have nutritional information on their website:

Fishfingers:
195 cals
13g protein 
16g carbs (of which 1g is sugars)
9g of fat (of which 1g is saturated) oh no 1g of the wrong kind :wacko: 
1g of fibre 
0.8g of salt (yes not that low but toddlers can have up to 2g a day)


----------



## ILoveShoes

Me and my DH have already discussed that we won't be taking our baby to McD's. We don't eat at McD's, so there's no reason for our child to.

I think it's really important to get children into healthy eating habits as early as possible, as an over exposure to fast foods etc can cause problems in the future (obesity, CHD, type 2 diabetes etc).

It's also really sad that type 2 diabetes used to be known as 'adult onset diabetes,' and this phrase is not used anymore because of the number of children being diagnosed with the disease. Type 2 diabetes is wholly preventable and is caused by being overweight (not eating the right foods, and not doing enough exercise).

Because of this, we are going to be fairly keen to make sure that our baby has a healthy diet from the outset.


----------



## vanessayogini

candeur said:


> These threads really frustrate me because some people get so preachy.

I really think that statement is unnecessary to the tone of the thread as a whole.


As someone just said, it's a good idea to teach your child good nutrition habits. With all of the rising health problems due to diet in children and adults in the years since fast food has become cheap, easy and mainstream, I don't know how we can still talk about this kind of food flippantly, like it's no big deal.


----------



## special_kala

karenm28 said:


> Yes of course I know what is in McDonalds (well I didn't know about the wee until now! haha) - they have nutritional information on their website:
> 
> Fishfingers:
> 195 cals
> 13g protein
> 16g carbs (of which 1g is sugars)
> 9g of fat (of which 1g is saturated) * oh no 1g of the wrong kind* :wacko:
> 1g of fibre
> 0.8g of salt (yes not that low but toddlers can have up to 2g a day)

is that per 100g?

and for ME 1g of the wrong kind is too much


----------



## Nic1107

Aaaaaand now I'm hungry. :munch: :)


----------



## karenm28

It is per portion of fishfingers (3 fishfingers) 

Well aren't "YOU" holier than thou!?


----------



## Vickie

karenm28 said:


> It is per portion of fishfingers (3 fishfingers)
> 
> Well aren't "YOU" holier than thou!?

no need for comments like this are there? 

Some people will think it's acceptable to give, some won't and each is entitled to give their reasons as to why or why not--as long as it remains civil. 

We all have our own parenting methods and we all make our own decisions on what works best for *us*.


----------



## candeur

Nic1107 said:


> Aaaaaand now I'm hungry. :munch: :)

And me! Could kill for a double cheeseburger now... Mmmm... Diet out the window! :dohh:


----------



## special_kala

:angelnot: yes thats me exactly


----------



## karenm28

I don't mean to be facetious but come on I was told I didn't know what was in McDonalds, I showed that I do know what is in McDonalds, it is obviously not as bad as some people are trying to make out, so I am told that 1g of saturated fat is too much to give a toddler. 
Some people have fussy eaters and if their child will eat some fishfingers or chicken nuggets then good, give them to them. It is better than not eating anything in my opinion. 
We don't all have time to make our own nuggets and fishfingers every night.
I do cook most nights and I am a good cook if I do say so myself but once a week or so we have a takeaway and my son is part of our family so he eats what we eat.


----------



## angelstardust

I don't like McDonalds, but if we did go as a treat for the kids, Amber would probably get some of ours. I don't see what the problem is so long as it's not every night. 

She has had chips when we have been out (and whatever else she could grab at) and Chinese cook-at-home meals as well as home made... everything. 

I'd say as a family we eat junk food 1-2 times a month. It's nice to get a treat and it's nice not to have to cook.


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Okay I hate thread like this...kinda of feel like certain people are saying I am a bad parents because I would let my son have some food like this! 

He's had nuggets from mac donalds a couple of times, and one of these was while on holiday and there food was stupidly salty so the macdonalds was probably a lot better for him anyway! *shrugs*

Surely it's up to the parent to give what they like to there child ...as long as they are not giving takeaway for every meal and it's balanced out with the healthy stuff to it's not going to do any harm!


----------



## Vickie

karenm28 said:


> I don't mean to be facetious but come on I was told I didn't know what was in McDonalds, I showed that I do know what is in McDonalds, it is obviously not as bad as some people are trying to make out, so I am told that 1g of saturated fat is too much to give a toddler.
> Some people have fussy eaters and if their child will eat some fishfingers or chicken nuggets then good, give them to them. It is better than not eating anything in my opinion.
> We don't all have time to make our own nuggets and fishfingers every night.
> I do cook most nights and I am a good cook if I do say so myself but once a week or so we have a takeaway and my son is part of our family so he eats what we eat.

If you'd said this instead of what you put earlier I wouldn't have thought twice of it. You are allowed to defend your choices and you are allowed to say why you do the things you do. But to tell a member that she is "holier than thou" is a personal attack


----------



## special_kala

karenm28 said:


> I don't mean to be facetious but come on I was told I didn't know what was in McDonalds, I showed that I do know what is in McDonalds, it is obviously not as bad as some people are trying to make out, so *I am told that 1g of saturated fat is too much to give a toddler*.
> Some people have fussy eaters and if their child will eat some fishfingers or chicken nuggets then good, give them to them. It is better than not eating anything in my opinion.
> We don't all have time to make our own nuggets and fishfingers every night.
> I do cook most nights and I am a good cook if I do say so myself but once a week or so we have a takeaway and my son is part of our family so he eats what we eat.

for me and my child 1g is to much when you have the option of less processed food to feed children.

yes some kids are fussy eaters and i agree them eating something is better then nothing but wasnt what was being discused. We also have takeaways but we eat a healthy meal with River (even if its just for show) and will eat food that we dont think is suitable for her when she is in bed.


----------



## karenm28

Well I will apologise for the personal attack then. I knew as soon as I posted it I had been rude. The lady I was responding said 1g was "too much for ME" and put "ME" in capitals which I read as though my standards were lax in comparison to hers and it got my back up so I responded too quickly.
x


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Alex very very very rarely has chocolate etc but tbh i think that a mc d occassionally is ok when a healthy balanced diet is given too

and if someone wishes to give their baby it more often then yes i wouldnt agree with them but it would absolutely not be my place to tell someone else how to parent their child their child their choice 

:flower:


----------



## trumpetbum

I think my girls both had fast food of some kind at this age, but then as now at 10 and 8 they have it very rarely as a treat and eat very healthily 99.9% of the time. Both girls prefer to eat out for lunch at 'nice' resteraunts but on occasion will decide on a happy Meal when we're out shopping which IS easier on my pocket :lol: but both my girls make very healthy food choices and understand that junk/fast food is not good for your body or your health. I don't see a problem in moderation. I do however agree that people should be aware of what they are giving their child, obesity and poor diet are a huge problem and a huge burden on our health system and teaching healthy food choices at a young age is extremely important imo.


----------



## special_kala

karenm28 said:


> Well I will apologise for the personal attack then. I knew as soon as I posted it I had been rude. The lady I was responding said 1g was "too much for ME" and put "ME" in capitals which I read as though my standards were lax in comparison to hers and it got my back up so I responded too quickly.
> x

thats isnt what i meant at all. I put ME in capitals as when i say that i dont think mcdonalds is acceptable for a child of 12 months and that i dont think 1g is ok people seem to read it as " i dont think you should feed a child mcdonalds"


----------



## karenm28

But did you know there is 5g of saturated fat in a cup of full fat cows milk 
and 6g of saturated fat in 1oz of cheddar cheese?


----------



## special_kala

karenm28 said:


> But did you know there is 5g of saturated fat in a cup of full fat cows milk
> and 6g of saturated fat in 1oz of cheddar cheese?

yes but i dont feel that they have been processed and made to taste nicer nearly as much as fast food.


----------



## Lu28

Aisling hasn't eaten any fast food yet, we tend to have a takeaway on a Saturday night once she's gone to bed. However, she eats what we eat and if we were out and ended up in a fast food place, we would give her some. Actually, having just thought, she has had fast food as she had a fishcake when we were in a sit down fish and chip place by the sea once. Everything in moderation as far as I'm concerned. 

I see it in the same way as chocolate etc, it won't be completely banned because we did BLW and that's not what it's about. I also think it can be counterproductive to completely ban a food as it can make it more tempting in some circumstances. But it's very very rare, I think she's had chocolate twice in her life.

Now I wouldn't agree to giving it to an 8 month old at all or regularly after 1 year.


----------



## Aidedhoney

I eat very healthy as do my children but we love to eat out as a family ie Frankie and Bennys and Alex eats whatever we have so if its fries then its fries. I think everything in moderation is the key.

The world would be boring if we all brought our children up the same way


----------



## louise1302

im must be really disgusting then because archie smacks his lips and says nom nom when we pass a macdonalds :rofl: alright he does the very same when we pass the greengrocer and shouts narna but you get me :haha:
i do let archie have mcdonalds if i do well sometimes he has 2 chicken nuggets and a fruit bag surely this cant be seen as unhealthy? macdonalds only use chicken breast in their nuggests so its hard reconstituted crap is it?

having raised 4 children and let them all eat anything in moderation ie occasional macdonalds or kfc(on days out) sweets on a friday after school not a one of my children is an unhealthy weight nor do they have any fillings or weight issues btw the older 3 are 10 11 and 12 not one of my children will refuse a vegetable and my 12 yr old lists sprouts as one of his favourite foods surely that makes me disgusting if people want to think that but im happy with my parenting method and happy to let other do it their way


----------



## special_kala

I do admit i go overboard on what River can and cant eat as on my OH's side 1/2 of them have type 2 diabetes and are overweight or have had heart attacks and i know that i have to be very very strict because i dont think they will understand the term "in moderation"


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I also don't really see a problem with it. So long as it's not an everyday thing. 

When Edward's older I'd let him have nuggets and a fruitbag or whatever :shrug:

I think the reason people might be a bit tetchy about this thread is because by saying your friend is disgusting it implies to anyone who has let their child have mcdonalds their parenting is disgusting. 

xx


----------



## pheobe

It's very funny how people differ my SIL thinks it's out of order that Niall eats at the dinner table with us and eats exactly what we eat every night. She thinks sunday dinner, greek salads and chilli is all wrong for a baby but I think it's awful she feeds her LO dairylee buttys, milky ways and tinned jars of E number filled crap all day 

I nearly fainted when she randomly gave him a full milky way but she told me I was all wrong for letting him have a little piece of a danish I was eating 

food is such a personal reflection of a person and their lifestyle it stands to reason that our views will all differ vastly.

To answer the OP: I wouldn't go out of my way to give a 1yr old a Mcd's but if I found myself eating one for lack of time while shopping or for a treat I would certainly let him have a taste as long as this was not a regular occurance

x


----------



## Rhiannon

ive got nothing against people feeding their children on fast food - its up to them how they parent their child. 

however.. rhys will not be eating mcdonalds when with me + dh or our family. if he is invited to a mc donalds party when he is a bit older then i would let him go, of course, but i would never make it a place of regular eating. 

the same goes for sweets and chocolates. sweets and chocolate at easter and christmas.

he will be offered fruit and veg as snacks and ocassionaly crisps as i myself like crisps.


----------



## DaisyBee

Before having Megan I never had a problem with junk food/fast food & dh & I would eat it on occasion & I assumed my children would eat it in moderation as well. Now though dh & I have realized that its important to be healthier & show a good example so we've stopped eating junk for the most part. Soda is one thing we've still been buying & I realized that Megan is seeing me drink this.... and I dont want her drinking soda until she is MUCH older so we've decided to stop drinking it ourselves. Having a baby has made me much more aware of what type of food/cleaners, etc that I buy.

I won't be feeding Megan Mcdonalds at age 1.... but then again I dont eat Mcdonalds. We do occasionally eat in restaurants however & they have some healthy & nonhealthy choices


----------



## candeur

I want to teach Seren all about eating in moderation rather than going all out healthy, or all out junk IYKWIM... Seren will be brought up to know that the odd take away here and there isn't going to do any harm, as long as it's part of an otherwise healthy diet. I won't be restricting certain foods, I'll only be regulating how often she eats them.


----------



## Serene123

We only drink water in our house, we eat healthy 95% of the time, but if we're out and we want Mc Donalds, Caitlyn can have it too. When we pass Mc Donalds she says "Food!" and that isn't because she eats it every day, it's because she's clever and she recognises things easily. I think it's horrible to call someone disgusting because they're feeding their children Mc Donalds, atleast _they're feeding their children._


----------



## DaisyBee

I do think that its up to each individual parent to decide what & when to feed their child. A lot of my friends have given their children McDonalds at a young age - and that is their choice. I don't have any judgement towards them or their decisions on what they feed them. If I choose to eat something then I will feed it to my children. Everyone has different opinions on what is ok to eat. Some are ok with cake - some arent. Some are ok with pizza- some arent. Same with McDonalds.


----------



## suzanne108

Not the whole thread so sorry if this has already been said...

Did anyone see the woman on Jeremy Kyle who fed her 5 month old mcdonalds?! :shock:


----------



## 3 girlies

suzanne108 said:


> Not the whole thread so sorry if this has already been said...
> 
> Did anyone see the woman on Jeremy Kyle who fed her 5 month old mcdonalds?! :shock:

that was meeee :rofl: .....just kidding!!

no way, sydnee cant eat chicken nuggets & chips & shes 5 months, its not physically possible :shock:


----------



## Fabmumof3

I think everything in moderation. I take my 3 to McDonalds about once a month as a treat and cant see why when my daughter is a year old why she would have to sit there and watch the older 2 eating and have none. A few chips to chew on will not hurt. I think if you dont give them any 'bad' or 'junk' food that is when they crave it and as they get older will do anything to get it behind your back. My kids all eat balanced healthy foods ad IMO that included the odd bit of junk food as a treat. To judge someone else when you see them in McDonalds is a bit judgemental unless you know what they get up to 24/7 with their kids.


----------



## jenny_wren

there was a show on maury about HUGE kids
and some were younger than emily and eating
nothing but junkfood it was awful they were literally
eating crap 5 times even at 2am :shock:

in regards to the thread though ...

i dont see whats wrong with the occasional take away
emily's always ate what we eat, if we get a take away
we give her a little :shrug: we dont eat alot of macdonalds
or burger related takeaways anyways (i dont like them) but
if we did i probs would buy her a few chicken nuggets or
some fish fingers why the hell not!

as long as kids dont eat junk on a regular every day basis
what's the harm aslong as they have a good knowledge of whats
healthy and whats not i dont see the problem :shrug:

emily has sweets as a treat, we have a take away
and im not gonna sit and eat it infront her now am i :wacko:

xxx​


----------



## Wombat

*Before I got pregnant I was thinking I will never have dring during pregnancy.

When I gave birth to my first I thought he will never have any formula.

Before he started having food tantrums and refusing his food I thought I will never feed him junk food.

Before he was being potty trained I thought he will never have chocolate every day.

Before he started kicking the baby I thought I will never smack him. *

What I am going to say - before you are at a certain stage of your childs development - don't judge. Don't judge mothers who feed their children chips (they might not be eating anything else at the time. And not because mother is a bad mother and can't be bothered to cook healthy. Maybe like me she is super healthy tasty cooking cook, but her child happens to have dodgy foof fobia. What then?)

So girls, once again - lets be friends. If we can't get into other mums skin - we have no rights to judge her choces:hugs:


----------



## Lara310809

I personally will not be giving my daughter any fast food unless I'm desperate and there's nothing else around. We made the decision never to take her to McDonalds etc, because you don't know what's in the food, and the quality of the food is substandard. 

Had I been willing to take her to have fast food, I would think 5 years old is probably the absolute youngest I would take her. I just think that at such a young age they should be having all the nutrients they can get. You need to be able to teach your child about a healthy diet, and the only way to do it is to start them young. 

And 99% of parents will take their child there "as a treat" - the last thing you want is for your child to associate McDonalds with being good, because then they end up like me; associating food with comfort and eating crap all the time. 

Worst case scenario obviously, but that's why I won't be taking LO to fast food


----------



## suzanne108

3 girlies said:


> suzanne108 said:
> 
> 
> Not the whole thread so sorry if this has already been said...
> 
> Did anyone see the woman on Jeremy Kyle who fed her 5 month old mcdonalds?! :shock:
> 
> that was meeee :rofl: .....just kidding!!
> 
> no way, sydnee cant eat chicken nuggets & chips & shes 5 months, its not physically possible :shock:Click to expand...

She was actually feeding it bits of her burger :shock: Jezza was going mad!

And just for the record....I don't see anything wrong with giving a 1 year old Maccies but not regularly :) I was there yesterday with my 2 year old nephew! x


----------



## Lara310809

Wombat said:


> *Before I got pregnant I was thinking I will never have dring during pregnancy.
> 
> When I gave birth to my first I thought he will never have any formula.
> 
> Before he started having food tantrums and refusing his food I thought I will never feed him junk food.
> 
> Before he was being potty trained I thought he will never have chocolate every day.
> 
> Before he started kicking the baby I thought I will never smack him. *
> 
> What I am going to say - before you are at a certain stage of your childs development - don't judge. Don't judge mothers who feed their children chips (they might not be eating anything else at the time. And not because mother is a bad mother and can't be bothered to cook healthy. Maybe like me she is super healthy tasty cooking cook, but her child happens to have dodgy foof fobia. What then?)
> 
> So girls, once again - lets be friends. If we can't get into other mums skin - we have no rights to judge her choces:hugs:

I know what you're saying, and I agree; I just think that it should be avoided if at all possible. It's your choice to fill your body with junk food, and I just don't think it's fair to make that decision for your child when you could be providing something better :shrug:


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

Serene123 said:


> We only drink water in our house, we eat healthy 95% of the time, but if we're out and we want Mc Donalds, Caitlyn can have it too. When we pass Mc Donalds she says "Food!" and that isn't because she eats it every day, it's because she's clever and she recognises things easily. *I think it's horrible to call someone disgusting* because they're feeding their children Mc Donalds, atleast _they're feeding their children._

The OP didn't say her friend was disgusting but that, in her opinion, feeding her child regular maccy dee's was disgusting... :flower:


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

Lara310809 said:


> Wombat said:
> 
> 
> *Before I got pregnant I was thinking I will never have dring during pregnancy.
> 
> When I gave birth to my first I thought he will never have any formula.
> 
> Before he started having food tantrums and refusing his food I thought I will never feed him junk food.
> 
> Before he was being potty trained I thought he will never have chocolate every day.
> 
> Before he started kicking the baby I thought I will never smack him. *
> 
> What I am going to say - before you are at a certain stage of your childs development - don't judge. Don't judge mothers who feed their children chips (they might not be eating anything else at the time. And not because mother is a bad mother and can't be bothered to cook healthy. Maybe like me she is super healthy tasty cooking cook, but her child happens to have dodgy foof fobia. What then?)
> 
> So girls, once again - lets be friends. If we can't get into other mums skin - we have no rights to judge her choces:hugs:
> 
> I know what you're saying, and I agree; I just think that it should be avoided if at all possible. It's your choice to fill your body with junk food, and I just don't think it's fair to make that decision for your child when you could be providing something better :shrug:Click to expand...

Agreed :thumbup:


----------



## SilasLove

I think making wiser choices for your children at fast food joints is fine. Such as instead of a cheeseburger and fries you have nuggets and apple slices with chocolate milk or something to that effect. Some parents don't have a lot of choices as their life is always go, go, go. Of course, I would probably go to Subway first. LOL


----------



## FierceAngel

luisa had a mcd's at 13 months old,, she had a burger happy meal with apple/grapes insted of the chips and a carton of milk...

like said over and over moderation is the key imo.. but then we all have diff parenting views...


----------



## Aneesa_09

And this girls ur friend? MAybe u should tell her about it instead of running posting it on bnb :baby::wacko::happydance:


----------



## v2007

Aneesa_09 said:


> And this girls ur friend? MAybe u should tell her about it instead of running posting it on bnb :baby::wacko::happydance:

I wrote this earlier, then deleted before i posted it. I thought exactly the same :blush:

V xxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

Lara310809 said:


> I personally will not be giving my daughter any fast food unless I'm desperate and there's nothing else around. We made the decision never to take her to McDonalds etc, because you don't know what's in the food, and the quality of the food is substandard.
> 
> Had I been willing to take her to have fast food, I would think 5 years old is probably the absolute youngest I would take her. I just think that at such a young age they should be having all the nutrients they can get. You need to be able to teach your child about a healthy diet, and the only way to do it is to start them young.
> 
> And 99% of *parents will take their child there "as a treat" [B/]- the last thing you want is for your child to associate McDonalds with being good, because then they end up like me; associating food with comfort and eating crap all the time.
> 
> Worst case scenario obviously, but that's why I won't be taking LO to fast food*

*

i said "treat" in my post because it is a treat for them (i know your post isnt directly pointed at me  ) they like maccy d's, so therefore it is a treat, it doesnt meant my children will end up obese or comfort eating. Its only a few chips once a month IMO, i wouldnt judge anyone for doing that!!*


----------



## rosie5637

i think my son was about 18mths when i first took him to macdonalds. we only go about 3-4 times a year and i don't think it does him any harm.

every parent has differnt views, there isn't really a right or wrong answer. i have a friend who was horrified that i let my son have ketchup on his meals saying it's so sugary but i'd rather he had sauce and ate his pate of veggies than didn't have the sauce and left the veggies.

the one thing i am really strict on is fizzy drinks. my son has never had a fizzy drink and won't do for as long as i can help it. it doesn't bother me what other people do though, it's none of my business.

my son is very active and doesn't have an ounce of fat on him (i do feed him, honest!) so i don't see how the odd treat will do him any harm, whatever that treat may be.


----------



## aimee-lou

I'm hesitantly putting my two-penneth in here. What's wrong with every now and again letting the side down nurtitionally. Even cavemen ate honey and gorged on seasonal berries as 'a treat'. That's not to say that these cavemen ended up only wanting to eat seasonal berries, after all, they weren't around all the time for them to be a choice. They also didn't get fat from them....only one crop wouldn't do that to you. 

'Treats' can be just that....for no reason, just because it's there and we feel we deserve it. Goodness knows Earl has something off our plates at every meal which means he's had the odd chip, pizza and bit of battered fish. He's not going to get fat, or get a preference. McD's is just that....a treat when you're in that frame of mind. I don't seen anything wrong with that.


----------



## Aneesa_09

v2007 said:


> Aneesa_09 said:
> 
> 
> And this girls ur friend? MAybe u should tell her about it instead of running posting it on bnb :baby::wacko::happydance:
> 
> I wrote this earlier, then deleted before i posted it. I thought exactly the same :blush:
> 
> V xxxxClick to expand...

lol reading stuff like this makes me wonder.. I wonder what ppl say about me? Im a great mom, I love my son, always have his best at heart. But then Im sure her mate thinks she is too.. yet ppl always want to pick faults. 

Im glad my "mates" dont have B&B lets just say hahah


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

Aneesa_09 said:


> And this girls ur friend? MAybe u should tell her about it instead of running posting it on bnb :baby::wacko::happydance:

I think thats very rude. BnB is a place where people can post things on their mind no matter what it is and the OP also said she did tell her friend what she thought she was just curious as to what everyone else thought :dohh:.

Some comments aimed at the OP for simply having an opinion are really starting to annoy me now.

Its everyones choice what they feed their own kids, so what if she has a different opinion to you? I think some people have just come to this thread looking for trouble imo.

cant everyone just politely say their opinion without dissing anyone else? :flower:


----------



## Serene123

She made the mistake of using the word disgusting in the OP, that's what's causing most people to be annoyed I think!


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

Serene123 said:


> She made the mistake of using the word disgusting in the OP, that's what's causing most people to be annoyed I think!

Yes she did - but with reference to giving it to a child _regularly_. which from what ive read most people agree with - they would not give it as a regular meal but on a rare occasion its fine.

I dont get the problem :shrug::wacko:

I think we've all gotten our wires crossed somewhere, it can be hard to interpret the tone of a post but from what i see we nearly all agree :flower:


----------



## vanessayogini

aimee-lou said:


> I'm hesitantly putting my two-penneth in here. What's wrong with every now and again letting the side down nurtitionally. Even cavemen ate honey and gorged on seasonal berries as 'a treat'. That's not to say that these cavemen ended up only wanting to eat seasonal berries, after all, they weren't around all the time for them to be a choice. They also didn't get fat from them....only one crop wouldn't do that to you.
> 
> 'Treats' can be just that....for no reason, just because it's there and we feel we deserve it. Goodness knows Earl has something off our plates at every meal which means he's had the odd chip, pizza and bit of battered fish. He's not going to get fat, or get a preference. McD's is just that....a treat when you're in that frame of mind. I don't seen anything wrong with that.


just to clarify.
honey and berries ARE nutritious. And the cavemen didn't eat these things once a month more like once a year, or every few years! (well honey, not berries, those are more easily acquired). 
McDonalds is heavily processed, frozen, full of salt and sugar food. Should not be compared to organic honey and berries found in the wild.
But I do agree that 'treats' are essential to enjoying food. :flower:


----------



## Aneesa_09

Yep we agree, If u want a mcds have one, If u dont, then your missin out haha just joking.


----------



## Aneesa_09

LOL I dont know why people will get annoyed about what other people are eating. Its no one elses business what you eat? P.S Im eating a nice big chip now  

Dont worry before anyone posts a thread about me, my sons 5 months and wont have any lol.


----------



## saturn73

aimee-lou said:


> I'm hesitantly putting my two-penneth in here. What's wrong with every now and again letting the side down nurtitionally. Even cavemen ate honey and gorged on seasonal berries as 'a treat'. That's not to say that these cavemen ended up only wanting to eat seasonal berries, after all, they weren't around all the time for them to be a choice. They also didn't get fat from them....only one crop wouldn't do that to you.
> 
> 'Treats' can be just that....for no reason, just because it's there and we feel we deserve it. Goodness knows Earl has something off our plates at every meal which means he's had the odd chip, pizza and bit of battered fish. He's not going to get fat, or get a preference. McD's is just that....a treat when you're in that frame of mind. I don't seen anything wrong with that.

I totally agree. Just wanted to say that honey and berries are some of the healthiest things you can eat! :winkwink:

So is chocolate - natural chocolate, I mean.


----------



## bluebaby

I could really eat a McDonalds right now with all this talk - and i don't even like them! A McChicken sandwich and a mcflury!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lulu61388

i am just lurking this thread and i have absolutely no idea what i will do when i am a mom later in my life, but i will say that as a child my mom would take me to fast food places once a week for lunch. my school was let out early on thursdays and it was a treat for her and i. the rest of the week every meal was cooked at home and we sat down at the table for dinner every night.

now - at almost 22 years old i am a normal and healthy woman. i make good food choices and i'm not obese or diabetic. it is the responsibility of the parents to teach their children responsible food choices as well as the ability to cook for themselves when they get older. a few trips to mcdonalds once or twice a month (as people in this thread have said - not the OP's friend) is not going to automatically make a child at risk for diseases/obesity. and tbh, these days with the options of bottled water, juices, sports drinks, milk and apple slices over soda and fries/chips mcdonald's has improved loads since i was young. i'm not saying it's the best choice, but it isn't as bad as it's made out to be for a once in a while meal.


----------



## Aneesa_09

^^ ::thumbup::


----------



## candeur

Blue_bumpkin said:


> Serene123 said:
> 
> 
> She made the mistake of using the word disgusting in the OP, that's what's causing most people to be annoyed I think!
> 
> Yes she did - but with reference to giving it to a child _regularly_. which from what ive read most people agree with - they would not give it as a regular meal but on a rare occasion its fine.
> 
> I dont get the problem :shrug::wacko:
> 
> I think we've all gotten our wires crossed somewhere, it can be hard to interpret the tone of a post but from what i see we nearly all agree :flower:Click to expand...

To be fair, in the first couple of posts I didn't see any reference to the regularly bit. Just that giving any type of fast food to a baby/toddler is disgusting, so people are bound to get upset by that.


----------



## winegums

just my 2pennies but when i was younger my parents didn't let me eat hardly any 'junk' my best friends was always at mcdonals kfc etc. now we are adults i am the one always ordering takeaways etc and she cooks healthy meals for her and her OH every night lol......... i think when you try and stop kids having what they want, when they are older and able to make their own decisions they do it just because they were not allowed! if thats makes sense!

on another note... my cousin gave her baby happy meals by 4 months and was weaning him at 2 months, she had him crawling by 5 months and walking by 7 months. he is now just over a year old and does a LOT more than my son of similar age, with regards to actions, speech etc

so maybe it's not so harmful anyway :D lol


----------



## CocoaOne

My niece is 13 months and I noticed recently that her parents are giving her McD's at least once a week. They also eat aot of take away at home because they are too lazy to cook, so I've got no idea if they also let her have pizza, kebab etc

For some reason I think chicken nuggets and unsalfed chips aren't _too_ bad, but she has a cheese burger and unsalted chips. Personally - I don't think a one year old should be eating fried and salty food (McD burgers have A LOT of salt in them) more than once every couple of months. I wouldn't deep fry chips and burger at home and give them to a baby. My LO will probably go a long time without eating McD's, but that's because I personally don't like the food so never eat there, same goes for Burger King and KFC.


----------



## bluebaby

Aneesa_09 said:


> ^^ ::thumbup::

When I was at high school (a long time ago). My friends and I used to take turns to get a private taxi to mcdonalds during lunch break to get everyones lunch, the taxi used to go through the drive -thru!! There was about 15 of us. We did this once a week, can't believe I was a size 10 :haha:


----------



## Aneesa_09

LOL, thats hilarious. Lucky for us, Our school was a 8 minute walk so we went @ lunch times. lolol Its werid how u grow out of things tho because now I dont eat any,


----------



## 3 girlies

Blue_bumpkin said:


> Aneesa_09 said:
> 
> 
> And this girls ur friend? MAybe u should tell her about it instead of running posting it on bnb :baby::wacko::happydance:
> 
> I think thats very rude. BnB is a place where people can post things on their mind no matter what it is and the OP also said she did tell her friend what she thought she was just curious as to what everyone else thought :dohh:.
> 
> Some comments aimed at the OP for simply having an opinion are really starting to annoy me now.
> 
> Its everyones choice what they feed their own kids, so what if she has a different opinion to you? I think some people have just come to this thread looking for trouble imo.
> 
> cant everyone just politely say their opinion without dissing anyone else? :flower:Click to expand...

but the OP said that it was "disgusting" so that is "dissing people" is it not??


----------



## babyblog

Before Ollie was born i told myself i would never let him try junk food until he was at least 2. But he is so interested in food, that i often give him a taste of what i'm eating. Mostly it's marmite ricecakes, marmite sandwiches (i craved marmite druing pregnancy and i think he recognises the taste!), grapes etc but the other day i had an oreo mcflurry and i let him have two mouthfuls. He licked his lips, but no more so than when he has his favourite parsnip and pear combo. My personal view is thta it is important to let children try all tastes, as if i ban it for years he might then feel he has missed out and want more. Also i can't let him give me his puppy dog eyes andnot give him some :)


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

candeur said:


> Blue_bumpkin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serene123 said:
> 
> 
> She made the mistake of using the word disgusting in the OP, that's what's causing most people to be annoyed I think!
> 
> Yes she did - but with reference to giving it to a child _regularly_. which from what ive read most people agree with - they would not give it as a regular meal but on a rare occasion its fine.
> 
> I dont get the problem :shrug::wacko:
> 
> I think we've all gotten our wires crossed somewhere, it can be hard to interpret the tone of a post but from what i see we nearly all agree :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> To be fair, in the first couple of posts I didn't see any reference to the regularly bit. Just that giving any type of fast food to a baby/toddler is disgusting, so people are bound to get upset by that.Click to expand...

but the remarks only seemed to have started after she clarified.

Uchh now Im hungry!! lol :dohh: Think ill have to have a slice of OH's lemon meringue pie!! Hmm.. :flower:


----------



## babyblog

and who cares if the OP has said her friend's actions are disgusting, it's her friend, not ours-so surely she had more right to comment?


----------



## Vickie

Yes the OP said it was disgusting, she clarified later in the thread and also has told her friend exactly what she thought of it. It's not really for us to judge her or her friendship :shrug:


----------



## DottyLottie

My first baby ate only organic foods, no sugar, no junk, no biscuits, not even juice - just iced herbal teas.
My second baby ate some not organic foods, the occasional McDonals and biscuit, and deffo juice.
My third child is 21 months old and eats everything I do, can ask for crisps, biscuits or chocolate, she has on occasion had a happy meal from Mc D's and even has a slurp of coca cola every now and then.
My 4 th child will probably be the same....

Is it disgusting? No, not at all. I think it is quite common for new parents to want their children to be pure and perfect, then they realise that it isn't real life, they probably eat chocolate, crisps and McDonalds themselves in moderation so why shouldn't their kids?
My kids eat really healthy food, their diet is well balanced, but they are on occasion allowed treats and snacks and I don't think there is anything wrong with that. Chocolate especially, I love watching kids get stuck in and chocolatey, chocolate makes us feel good, it is a lovely treat, what is wrong with enjoying food in all its guises? It's human.

I think people imagine that if you feed your children McDonalds, they are probably eating wotsits and kitkats for breakfast and downing a bottle of coke at bedtime, that isn't real life, no one does that.
I posted on the toddler forum recently about mums and the crap they pile into their kids lunch boxes, I find that worse than the occasional McDonalds. What you feed your children daily is far more important than the occasional junk treat.


----------



## MikaylasMummy

i think 12 months is too young to be honest..it was about 12months when i started giving mikayla 1 chip if i was eating but i would never have bought her her own happy meal it would just be the one chip..and most of the time i would have grapes instead and she preferred them anyway cos theyr sweeter.i am the same as op i beleived in not giving them junk food til they are old enough to at least ask..that way ur keeping them healthy for as long as u have a choice.lol..she didnt eat chocolate either(except cake at her birthday)
BUT now she is two and for at least two months previous i have been out on the odd occasion and had lunch with friends and bought her some nuggets to eat for lunch with a juice pop top. i think she is old enough now for the occasional bit of junk food(once every 2-3 weeks)i would never buy her chocolate or lollies(although i admit i have bought her a lolly pop once when i was desperate to get the shopping done..tsk tsk!)but she will beg for some of my chocolate if im eating it so she gets a bite..
bottom line i do think 1 is too young but its a matter of opinion everyone has their own views and their own right to choose!my sis in law has been giving her daughter chips since that age and now buys her happy meals a couple of times a week so i wouldnt judge those who did =)


----------



## 3 girlies

i dont get the no chocolate thing, have i missed something here???? :shrug:


----------



## MikaylasMummy

someone mentioned chocolate i dont know just rambling on came out of no where i think


----------



## Kimboowee

Josh has had mc donalds/burger king allsorts of fast food, moderation is fine.


----------



## sarah0108

Harriet hasnt had mcdonalds, but thats for a few reasons..

1- i dont often go in there and sit down
2- she just wouldnt eat it :shrug: iv given her chips before and chicken and she wont eat it, plus i think there would be too much in a happy meal also.. she doesnt eat a lot

if she would eat it id would let her have one if we were out and about. everything in moderation is fine IMO x


----------



## lollylou1

i dont think its fair to put mac ds and quavers in the same catagory really, i was very strict with the food annabelle at from a young age and she had the carrot stick organic snack and baby pasta and baby sauces until i seen that quavers (asdas own version) were almost the same/ similar nutritional content to the cheese and herb puffs, and the sauces were worse that a regular tomato and herb dolmio sauce i have fed annabelle a mac ds and i dont feel its disgusting! i know that Annabelle eats a balanced diet the rest of the time so i think a TREAT is ok every now and again, this might mean she gets chicken nuggets and waffles for tea one night and also a bit of choc in the same week but it doesnt happen all the time so i dont mind!
its good your friend does respect your honestly and opinion, and the fact she does maybe means she feels its appropriate for her child to have it!
its something not everyone will ever agree on because people really do have different views on what healthy meals are and what food is appropriate!

sorry for the waffle

Lou
xxx


----------



## helen1234

rhys had his first maccy's last week, he ate the nuggets, wasnt keen on the fries though.

he's fine, think one now and again isnt going to harm them 

x


----------



## letia659

a little off subject but what is a chip?? I mean the way yall are refering to it it doesnt sound like what I call a chip...IDK just curious :)


Zander already has bites of mcds and I dont really care what anyone thinks :)


----------



## OmarsMum

We dont eat fast food, drink soft drinks or processed juices, eat crisps & chips, etc. We eat healthy, & as long as I can control it, Omar will be eating what we'r eating. We'r planning to move to organic food soon as Omar is starting to eat cooked food. Having a square of Chocolate is a treat for us, & Omar will be having the same when he's older. I'm not usually judgemental, but when it comes to feeding babies & toddler I cant help it, & I do speak out. Our parents fed us loads of junk when we were young & me & my brothers suffered frm being overweight, & when we grew up we suffered bad frm it until we were able to loose all the excess weight & change our life style. So I feel sorry for young kids who r fed un healthy frm an early stage.


----------



## tina_h75

I have a 1 year old and I have never taken him to mcdonalds but I wouldn't criticise any one who would take their child there. I am not completely against fast food, my 2 year old has had a happy meal twice before but my first concern at a young age would be whether the food would be a choking hazard. I have given my son quavers, skips and chocolate buttons but he also has fruit every breakfast time. I think if any child has a balanced diet then a few treats can be afforded and its sometimes too easy to take the moral high ground on other peoples parenting skills. I must admit, that I would be distraught if I thought that someone who I considered a friend had used the way I brought up my children as a topic on a parenting forum.


----------



## loverguts

who cares. your children are gonna grow up and will probably go hang out at mcdonalds after school, haha. i hate reading these threads where some people have to get on their high horses and think that their opinion is king. hmmmmmm.


----------



## emmad339

letia659 said:


> a little off subject but what is a chip?? I mean the way yall are refering to it it doesnt sound like what I call a chip...IDK just curious :)
> 
> 
> Zander already has bites of mcds and I dont really care what anyone thinks :)


Chips are what we refer to as fries :lol: as I said in an earlier post, I don't personally have a problem with kids having junk food on a very occasional basis as long as they eat healthily the rest of the time. If you ban something then *imo*, it becomes taboo and only makes the person want it even more


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

Vickie said:


> Yes the OP said it was disgusting, she clarified later in the thread and also has told her friend exactly what she thought of it. It's not really for us to judge her or her friendship :shrug:

:thumbup:


----------



## Bingo

I would not allow my baby to eat McDonalds nor will I allow her to eat sweets, chocolate or other overly processed foods for as long as it can be avoided. I want my child to enjoy fresh homemade food with real flavours and textures.


----------



## vanessayogini

loverguts said:


> who cares. your children are gonna grow up and will probably go hang out at mcdonalds after school, haha. i hate reading these threads where some people have to get on their high horses and think that their opinion is king. hmmmmmm.

I didn't get that from ANY post. People have just been answering the OPs question with their opinion. Your comment was unreasonably harsh.


----------



## smokey

I would like Brian to stay away from places such as mcdonalds for as long as possible but its one of those things that will happen one day.
It most certainly will not be a regular thing but maybe as a once in a blue moon been out for the day kind of thing.
I wouldnt give it to a 1 year old but thats me, I would never judge someone else for doing it (ok maybe to myself if I know it was a everyday type of thing).
Once hes a teenager I know full well I cant stop him from eating whatever he wants but im not paying for it, while i can control what he eats I will do it as sensible as I can.


----------



## MikaylasMummy

loverguts said:


> who cares. your children are gonna grow up and will probably go hang out at mcdonalds after school, haha. i hate reading these threads where some people have to get on their high horses and think that their opinion is king. hmmmmmm.

that seemed a bit unnecesary i think.no one has gotten on their "high horse" every one who has put across an opinion of not letting their lo eat maccas early has also said in the same sentance but i would never judge anyone who does..not one of them has judged another poster for what they feed their child and so far most comments have been of a mature nature discussing the subject from both sides:dohh:


----------



## Trying4ababy

I think occasionally some McD's is okay as long as the baby has a healthy diet the rest of the time. Maybe junk food once a month


----------



## Vickie

There have been comments that have been out of line yes but for the most part this thread has gone reasonably well.

Let's keep in mind that just because someone is saying that they wouldn't do X for their child and states their reasons why does not mean they are looking down on anyone who does. :flower:


----------



## Sophie1205

I think the occasional McDonalds is fine. as long as the child is healthy :) no harm in it.
I work at mcdonalds, and the food isnt as bad as people make it out to be xx


----------



## smokey

karenm28 said:


> My son has McDonalds every couple of weeks when we do,* salt with no fries *and fishfingers - don't you feed your child fishfingers? He is perfectly healthy and I make sure he has fruit and veg and healthy foods regularly as well. he eats satsumas, plums or grapes most days. He also eats fish and chips, indian and chinese takeaways :happydance: He gets a good mix of everything we have. He is no way overweight, he is 91st centile for height and weight so is in proportion but he has quite a skinny waist compared to other kiddies his age as he is very active. Anyway toddlers need a lot more fat in their diet than we do so chips will do them good.

Im sure thats a typo but it was one that made me giggle :)


----------



## Sophie1205

Also, I dont see whats so wrong with getting your child a happy meal anyway. 
I get Leo chicken nuggets or fish fingers..... normal meal really. And I swap his fries for a fruit bag :) x


----------



## smokey

Sophie1205 said:


> Also, I dont see whats so wrong with getting your child a happy meal anyway.
> I get Leo chicken nuggets or fish fingers..... normal meal really. And I swap his fries for a fruit bag :) x

My nephew used to have the fruit bags but twice they where out of date and I got one when I was pregnant and it was all slimey and anything that isnt right when your pregnant put you off them for life :)


----------



## Tiff

Claire's had McDonalds fries.

She's also had part of their hash browns, and english muffin from the Sausage McMuffin. She doesn't have it weekly, or monthly for that matter. So I personally don't think that the very few and far between isn't that bad tbh.


----------



## Sophie1205

smokey said:


> Sophie1205 said:
> 
> 
> Also, I dont see whats so wrong with getting your child a happy meal anyway.
> I get Leo chicken nuggets or fish fingers..... normal meal really. And I swap his fries for a fruit bag :) x
> 
> My nephew used to have the fruit bags but twice they where out of date and I got one when I was pregnant and it was all slimey and anything that isnt right when your pregnant put you off them for life :)Click to expand...

thats really bad hun. that shouldnt be happening though. in ours they are soo strict on checking dates on stock! 

but yeah I know what you mean about things like that when your pregnant.
Did you complain about the fruit bags? xx


----------



## Lisa1302

If I am out and about Izzy would eat what I eat - that is very rarely a MacDs...but it happens..if it happened then of course she could eat a few chips and nuggets.

As has been mentioned before some parents stuff fruit down their kids throats til it comes out of their ears - and then they wonder why their teeth need pulling out at 2 years old! 

Even the good stuff is bad for us if we eat too much of it!


----------



## smokey

Sophie1205 said:


> smokey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sophie1205 said:
> 
> 
> Also, I dont see whats so wrong with getting your child a happy meal anyway.
> I get Leo chicken nuggets or fish fingers..... normal meal really. And I swap his fries for a fruit bag :) x
> 
> My nephew used to have the fruit bags but twice they where out of date and I got one when I was pregnant and it was all slimey and anything that isnt right when your pregnant put you off them for life :)Click to expand...
> 
> thats really bad hun. that shouldnt be happening though. in ours they are soo strict on checking dates on stock!
> 
> but yeah I know what you mean about things like that when your pregnant.
> Did you complain about the fruit bags? xxClick to expand...

One out of date one we did (they wernt interested and the other one it was too late as we got a drive through and was half way home.
The one when I was pregnant I couldnt bothered, best not to start a 2 week over due pregnant woman on a rant :)


----------



## kiwimama

It's a bit of McDonalds and I don't see the big deal. :shrug: Especially if it's only once of twice a month and even if it wasn't it's none of my business.


----------



## tasha41

Not even an adult should eat McDonald's regularly :sick: -- there are looads out there that go to McDs literally every night though. 

Elyse has had McDonalds.. TBH she doesn't care for it. She eats like 2 nuggets, and drinks water I bring her from home. She might eat like 5 fries too purely because she loves ketchup. That being said I work there and can ensure her food is fresh, prepared properly etc for her :shy: ... she has also had an egg from there, and we make our eggs just like you would at home, using slightly different equipment though, as we do large batches.

She has tried pizza too and spat it out, doesn't like it.

I believe that as long as most of their food is healthy, there's nothing wrong with a little treat here and there. Obviously not everyday but once every few is okay with me... moderation!! And not Mcds every few, more like maybe McDs once a month and a popsicle more often or a small cookie. If you are militant about healthy foods only, that can cause a negative relationship with food, just as bad as the one that eating unhealthy foods all the time promotes.


----------



## jenny82

We haven't really been out wit LO since he knocked over a massive bowl of food at nandos and broke it! However I think if the opportunity came up I would rather actively avoid mcdonald and go elsewhere - maybe a more healthy burger joint? There are a few of those type of places in our town now and they're much tastier anyway!


----------



## Sovereign

Like everyone else has said, everything in moderation. x


----------



## jenny82

At what age would a child recognise and want McDs/burger king?? I would wait until then maybe...


----------



## xTayasMummyx

> and who cares if the OP has said her friend's actions are disgusting, it's her friend, not ours-so surely she had more right to comment?

yes exactly.
like i said a few times throughout this thread, i expressed my opinions to my friend. I didnt call her disgusting, i said the fact she feeds her 12 month old baby girl a happy meal on a regular basis i personally find disgusting. And she then respected my views. I would never tell her or anybody else for that matter how to parent their child or what decisions to make.
But expressing my own opinion is absalutely fine.
And more importantly she is an extremely close friend, whome i can say whatever i feel to say to her. Its not a personal comment to any of you on here.

As a mother of an 8 month old child, nearly 9 months. I won't be feeding Taya any sort of junk food, she'll never get a mcdonalds or fast food given to her from me. Whether later on in life she chooses to make that decision for herself, thats up to her.
But while i am parenting, she'll eat a healthy as possible diet.

I appreciate every parent is extremely different. :)


----------



## Janidog

I was never brought up on fast food, but instead i was brought up on lots of home made food. And thank fully my hubby can not stand MacDonald's or KFC etc....... so there is no way we would be stepping in to a place like that with our baby.

And when people use it as a 'treat' can you not take them to somewhere nicer to eat? How is McDonald's a 'treat'?


----------



## Vici

I haven't read it all as i don't have time :rofl: But, Imi has had chips in various fast food places a couple of times - she is BLW'd and eats what we eat! I will NEVER forbid any foods for her as i know the detrimental effect this had on me and my sisters. To make any food seem an treat and not the norm is a bad step forward IMO. If she has a few chips in front of her aswell as fruit and veg, she'd always pic the veg first, but if i start treating her with sweet stuff or so called "bad stuff" all i'm doing is making her think that that is better!! All in moderation i say Most people would be horrified to see my LO eating spicy chicken or homemade cajun wedges but they are her favs and i'd much rather she had those than any form of mush in a baby jar :)


----------



## AppleBlossom

Kind of a bit late adding my input. I wouldn't give my child McDonalds under the age of 1. Grace didn't have a McDonalds till she was about 14 months old. I think in her life she has had about 10 McDonalds in all. I wouldn't say that it's terrible or I'm a bad mother or anything. If she was having one once a week then maybe. But then I also give her crisps and burgers I buy frozen sometimes. I just don't have the time nor the patience with a demanding toddler who insists I stay in the same room as her or all hell breaks loose, to stand around messing about making my own fish fingers or cutting up celery sticks for home made hoummus. And she is healthy and far from overweight :)


----------



## ILoveShoes

Janidog said:


> I was never brought up on fast food, but instead i was brought up on lots of home made food. And thank fully my hubby can not stand MacDonald's or KFC etc....... so there is no way we would be stepping in to a place like that with our baby.
> 
> And when people use it as a 'treat' can you not take them to somewhere nicer to eat? How is McDonald's a 'treat'?

I agree with this, but was a bit scared to say it! 
I don't understand how McDonald's is a treat either - in my opinion, it doesn't even taste nice. I can see how it would be a treat for the adult who takes them there - as they get a break from cooking that night. But, I don't see how its a treat for the child. Like somebody said earlier (sorry, I forget who) their child smacks their lips at it in the same way they do for pear and parsnip.

Also, I agree with everytging in moderation. But some people don't understand what moderation is! That's why we have so many overweight/obese adults and children these days. From this thread, most of us seem to agree that moderation is once a week, once a month etc, but I used to work with a (very overweight) lady, who thought that moderation meant "only having one piece of crap per day." Some people, and probably some parents, have no idea what moderation is, in my experience/opinion.


----------



## danapeter36

We don't eat at McDonalds as we don't live anywhere near one, but a few weeks ago we had an emergency and had been out of the house for ages, so we got Alayna a happy meal. She ate some of the chips. I don't see a problem really, on occasion I think it's fine.


----------



## danapeter36

Ps: If I am eating it, it's only fair she has some lol, everything is okay in moderation :)


----------



## 3 girlies

ILoveShoes said:


> Janidog said:
> 
> 
> I was never brought up on fast food, but instead i was brought up on lots of home made food. And thank fully my hubby can not stand MacDonald's or KFC etc....... so there is no way we would be stepping in to a place like that with our baby.
> 
> And when people use it as a 'treat' can you not take them to somewhere nicer to eat? How is McDonald's a 'treat'?
> 
> I agree with this, but was a bit scared to say it!
> I don't understand how McDonald's is a treat either - in my opinion, it doesn't even taste nice. I can see how it would be a treat for the adult who takes them there - as they get a break from cooking that night. But, I don't see how its a treat for the child. Like somebody said earlier (sorry, I forget who) their child smacks their lips at it in the same way they do for pear and parsnip.
> 
> Also, I agree with everytging in moderation. But some people don't understand what moderation is! That's why we have so many overweight/obese adults and children these days. From this thread, most of us seem to agree that moderation is once a week, once a month etc, but I used to work with a (very overweight) lady, who thought that moderation meant "only having one piece of crap per day." Some people, and probably some parents, have no idea what moderation is, in my experience/opinion.Click to expand...

i do *"TREAT"* my girls to a maccy d's because they like it, so for them its a treat :shrug: its easy to say take them somewhere nicer to eat but whats the point if they dont eat it??? just because some children love a plate of vegetables it doesnt mean everyone elses children will.


----------



## mellllly

danapeter36 said:


> Ps: If I am eating it, it's only fair she has some lol, everything is okay in moderation :)


I agree :thumbup:


----------



## ILoveShoes

3 girlies said:


> ILoveShoes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Janidog said:
> 
> 
> I was never brought up on fast food, but instead i was brought up on lots of home made food. And thank fully my hubby can not stand MacDonald's or KFC etc....... so there is no way we would be stepping in to a place like that with our baby.
> 
> And when people use it as a 'treat' can you not take them to somewhere nicer to eat? How is McDonald's a 'treat'?
> 
> I agree with this, but was a bit scared to say it!
> I don't understand how McDonald's is a treat either - in my opinion, it doesn't even taste nice. I can see how it would be a treat for the adult who takes them there - as they get a break from cooking that night. But, I don't see how its a treat for the child. Like somebody said earlier (sorry, I forget who) their child smacks their lips at it in the same way they do for pear and parsnip.
> 
> Also, I agree with everytging in moderation. But some people don't understand what moderation is! That's why we have so many overweight/obese adults and children these days. From this thread, most of us seem to agree that moderation is once a week, once a month etc, but I used to work with a (very overweight) lady, who thought that moderation meant "only having one piece of crap per day." Some people, and probably some parents, have no idea what moderation is, in my experience/opinion.Click to expand...
> 
> i do *"TREAT"* my girls to a maccy d's because they like it, so for them its a treat :shrug: its easy to say take them somewhere nicer to eat but whats the point if they dont eat it??? just because some children love a plate of vegetables it doesnt mean everyone elses children will.Click to expand...

That's fair enough, if they like it - and obviously you know them better than anyone else does. My point was that I wouldn't see it as a treat as, in my opinion, it doesn't taste nice.


----------



## jenny82

3 girlies said:


> ILoveShoes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Janidog said:
> 
> 
> I was never brought up on fast food, but instead i was brought up on lots of home made food. And thank fully my hubby can not stand MacDonald's or KFC etc....... so there is no way we would be stepping in to a place like that with our baby.
> 
> And when people use it as a 'treat' can you not take them to somewhere nicer to eat? How is McDonald's a 'treat'?
> 
> I agree with this, but was a bit scared to say it!
> I don't understand how McDonald's is a treat either - in my opinion, it doesn't even taste nice. I can see how it would be a treat for the adult who takes them there - as they get a break from cooking that night. But, I don't see how its a treat for the child. Like somebody said earlier (sorry, I forget who) their child smacks their lips at it in the same way they do for pear and parsnip.
> 
> Also, I agree with everytging in moderation. But some people don't understand what moderation is! That's why we have so many overweight/obese adults and children these days. From this thread, most of us seem to agree that moderation is once a week, once a month etc, but I used to work with a (very overweight) lady, who thought that moderation meant "only having one piece of crap per day." Some people, and probably some parents, have no idea what moderation is, in my experience/opinion.Click to expand...
> 
> i do *"TREAT"* my girls to a maccy d's because they like it, so for them its a treat :shrug: its easy to say take them somewhere nicer to eat but whats the point if they dont eat it??? just because some children love a plate of vegetables it doesnt mean everyone elses children will.Click to expand...

My LO wouldn't touch a place of vegetables but he likes them as part of a meal!

A treat would also be pizza express, nandos, boojum (mexican). I would prefer those over McDs but I hate McDs. (My OH loves Burger King though!).

Oh - and the other places I remembered the name of: Gourmet Burger Bank, and Gourmet Burger Kitchen. Freshly made, organic, and bloody yummy!!!


----------



## ILoveShoes

Also, children do tend to dislike certain foods the first few times they eat it. Research has shown that it can take upto ten times of having a certain food before a child will accept a taste. Children are also predisposed to like sweet and salty tasting foods, rather than vegetables that taste bland. That's why we have to try and persevere with them, and keep trying to feed them to our children in different ways etc.


----------



## AppleBlossom

But then who are you to tell your child what food they can and can't like? When we go, which is very rarely because the McDonalds I go to is 50 minutes away on a bus, Grace has chips, fish fingers and a fruit shoot. She hardly ever has chips at home because I don't like oven chips so I don't even have them in the house. I got her chicken nuggets form there once and she didn't like them. I do personally but I think it was up to her to decide what she does and doesn't like :shrug:


----------



## wispa86

i havent read the whole thread but Ben doesnt have macdonalds at all. 

the amount of times that ive bought macdonalds chips that dont need salt put on them because they are already covered in it goes to show that its bad for children especially when you see all those guidelines about babies having too much salt, why subject them to it purposefully when its already hidden in so many other foods? macdonalds said a few years ago that they have stopped cooking with salt but they still seem to cover the already cooked chips in the stuff.

I personally find macdonalds food disgusting, it doesnt make me feel good or even full after ive eaten it and most of the time its burnt or the lettuce is limp and going off.

we went out with friends the other week and she wanted to take the babies to macdonalds, i dont have a problem with other people giving THEIR children food like that but me and Ben sat in there with a packed lunch :D

On the other side of the coin Ben does have wotsits and skips (neither have MSG in) and the odd milky bar or bag of chocolate buttons, if im having a biscuit then i get Ben one but he also has A LOT of fruit and the rest of his diet is balanced. I think Junk food is ok in moderation but i also beleive that there is a huge spectrum of junk food and macdonalds is at the extreme end which i wouldnt feed to my son. 

When he is older and his friends all go there it may become a treat once in a blue moon but it wont be until he physically asks for it.


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Aidan's had it a few times it's all about moderation
xx


----------



## ethans_mummy

hiya i think its each to there own really everyone has there own views on whats right for there children and thats how it should be. i gave my lil boy mcdonalds when he was 1 but used to give him friut with chicken nuggets now if we go he has a burger and chips hes nrly 3 now but we very rarely go. but i wouldnt give my child food like that b4 they are 1 i read a story about a mum who was feeding her 5 month old fast food everyday and it disgusted me xxxxx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

The reason maccy d's is a TREAT for some is because they can't afford much else so they take their children there. My son has had mc donalds. He is healthy, no where near over weight and his diet as a whole is very heathly
xx


----------



## ILoveShoes

bexy_22 said:


> But then who are you to tell your child what food they can and can't like? When we go, which is very rarely because the McDonalds I go to is 50 minutes away on a bus, Grace has chips, fish fingers and a fruit shoot. She hardly ever has chips at home because I don't like oven chips so I don't even have them in the house. I got her chicken nuggets form there once and she didn't like them. I do personally but I think it was up to her to decide what she does and doesn't like :shrug:

If a child isn't given a food, they are unlikely to develop a preference for it. When my child is old enough to go and buy there own McDonald's, because they choose to, they can have it. Until then, I'll be solely resposnible for making my child's food choices (as all parents are I afterall, its us who does the food shopping, and brings certain foods into the house, or chooses what restaurants to eat at), and I will make sure that he has a healthy, balanced diet.


----------



## 3 girlies

jenny82 said:


> 3 girlies said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILoveShoes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Janidog said:
> 
> 
> I was never brought up on fast food, but instead i was brought up on lots of home made food. And thank fully my hubby can not stand MacDonald's or KFC etc....... so there is no way we would be stepping in to a place like that with our baby.
> 
> And when people use it as a 'treat' can you not take them to somewhere nicer to eat? How is McDonald's a 'treat'?
> 
> I agree with this, but was a bit scared to say it!
> I don't understand how McDonald's is a treat either - in my opinion, it doesn't even taste nice. I can see how it would be a treat for the adult who takes them there - as they get a break from cooking that night. But, I don't see how its a treat for the child. Like somebody said earlier (sorry, I forget who) their child smacks their lips at it in the same way they do for pear and parsnip.
> 
> Also, I agree with everytging in moderation. But some people don't understand what moderation is! That's why we have so many overweight/obese adults and children these days. From this thread, most of us seem to agree that moderation is once a week, once a month etc, but I used to work with a (very overweight) lady, who thought that moderation meant "only having one piece of crap per day." Some people, and probably some parents, have no idea what moderation is, in my experience/opinion.Click to expand...
> 
> i do *"TREAT"* my girls to a maccy d's because they like it, so for them its a treat :shrug: its easy to say take them somewhere nicer to eat but whats the point if they dont eat it??? just because some children love a plate of vegetables it doesnt mean everyone elses children will.Click to expand...
> 
> My LO wouldn't touch a place of vegetables but he likes them as part of a meal!
> 
> A treat would also be pizza express, nandos, boojum (mexican). I would prefer those over McDs but I hate McDs. (My OH loves Burger King though!).
> 
> Oh - and the other places I remembered the name of: Gourmet Burger Bank, and Gourmet Burger Kitchen. Freshly made, organic, and bloody yummy!!!Click to expand...

i havent even heard of the burger places you have mentioned so i cant say if they would eat them or not.

everyones idea of a treat is different, nothing is right or wrong, my children like maccy d's so they go there as a treat sometimes.


----------



## Janidog

3 girlies said:


> ILoveShoes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Janidog said:
> 
> 
> I was never brought up on fast food, but instead i was brought up on lots of home made food. And thank fully my hubby can not stand MacDonald's or KFC etc....... so there is no way we would be stepping in to a place like that with our baby.
> 
> And when people use it as a 'treat' can you not take them to somewhere nicer to eat? How is McDonald's a 'treat'?
> 
> I agree with this, but was a bit scared to say it!
> I don't understand how McDonald's is a treat either - in my opinion, it doesn't even taste nice. I can see how it would be a treat for the adult who takes them there - as they get a break from cooking that night. But, I don't see how its a treat for the child. Like somebody said earlier (sorry, I forget who) their child smacks their lips at it in the same way they do for pear and parsnip.
> 
> Also, I agree with everytging in moderation. But some people don't understand what moderation is! That's why we have so many overweight/obese adults and children these days. From this thread, most of us seem to agree that moderation is once a week, once a month etc, but I used to work with a (very overweight) lady, who thought that moderation meant "only having one piece of crap per day." Some people, and probably some parents, have no idea what moderation is, in my experience/opinion.Click to expand...
> 
> i do *"TREAT"* my girls to a maccy d's because they like it, so for them its a treat :shrug: its easy to say take them somewhere nicer to eat but whats the point if they dont eat it??? just because some children love a plate of vegetables it doesnt mean everyone elses children will.Click to expand...

As a *'Treat'* can you not make your girls home made burgers or chicken pieces? That way it isnt so processed and you know what has gone in to the foods, also you can get your daughters involved in making them.


----------



## ILoveShoes

ILoveShoes said:


> bexy_22 said:
> 
> 
> But then who are you to tell your child what food they can and can't like? When we go, which is very rarely because the McDonalds I go to is 50 minutes away on a bus, Grace has chips, fish fingers and a fruit shoot. She hardly ever has chips at home because I don't like oven chips so I don't even have them in the house. I got her chicken nuggets form there once and she didn't like them. I do personally but I think it was up to her to decide what she does and doesn't like :shrug:
> 
> If a child isn't given a food, they are unlikely to develop a preference for it. When my child is old enough to go and buy there own McDonald's, because they choose to, they can have it. Until then, I'll be solely resposnible for making my child's food choices (as all parents are I afterall, its us who does the food shopping, and brings certain foods into the house, or chooses what restaurants to eat at), and I will make sure that he has a healthy, balanced diet.Click to expand...

Plus, you just said that you don't like oven chips, so you don't have them in the house. That's also shaping your child's food preferences. How can she decide if she likes them or not, if you don't buy them?


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

ILoveShoes said:


> bexy_22 said:
> 
> 
> But then who are you to tell your child what food they can and can't like? When we go, which is very rarely because the McDonalds I go to is 50 minutes away on a bus, Grace has chips, fish fingers and a fruit shoot. She hardly ever has chips at home because I don't like oven chips so I don't even have them in the house. I got her chicken nuggets form there once and she didn't like them. I do personally but I think it was up to her to decide what she does and doesn't like :shrug:
> 
> If a child isn't given a food, they are unlikely to develop a preference for it. When my child is old enough to go and buy there own McDonald's, because they choose to, they can have it. Until then, I'll be solely resposnible for making my child's food choices (as all parents are I afterall, its us who does the food shopping, and brings certain foods into the house, or chooses what restaurants to eat at), and I will make sure that he has a healthy, balanced diet.Click to expand...

So does bexy. Just because a child as mc d's once in a while doesn't mean they don't have a healthy diet. In fact my HV has commented on how healthly Aidan eats. It's treat and as long as it's not given all the time then there really is no harm
xx


----------



## AppleBlossom

ILoveShoes said:


> bexy_22 said:
> 
> 
> But then who are you to tell your child what food they can and can't like? When we go, which is very rarely because the McDonalds I go to is 50 minutes away on a bus, Grace has chips, fish fingers and a fruit shoot. She hardly ever has chips at home because I don't like oven chips so I don't even have them in the house. I got her chicken nuggets form there once and she didn't like them. I do personally but I think it was up to her to decide what she does and doesn't like :shrug:
> 
> If a child isn't given a food, they are unlikely to develop a preference for it. When my child is old enough to go and buy there own McDonald's, because they choose to, they can have it. Until then, I'll be solely resposnible for making my child's food choices (as all parents are I afterall, its us who does the food shopping, and brings certain foods into the house, or chooses what restaurants to eat at), and I will make sure that he has a healthy, balanced diet.Click to expand...

The thing is, Grace has had McDonalds a few times but when we walk past one she doesn't insist we go in or anything. She has like chicken nuggets and potato waffles now and again but she still prefers eating fruit and veg, she DOES have a healthy balanced diet and will eat an entire bowl of cottage pie but just pick at bits of pizza. The fact she has been given fast food or "junk" food on occasion hasn't made her junk food mad. She has had the opportunity to taste it. Not saying you should give your kids fast food to see if they like it, just saying that I don't think it's necessarily fair for your children to "miss out" just because you say they can't like something. I mean, I don't give Grace high sugar foods often because Type 1 Diabetes runs in my immediate family. But I won't cut it out altogether because I know that I get enjoyment from having it occasionally, why should I tell her she can't have it? Nottrying to make out people who don't give their kids sugary or fatty foods now and again are depriving their children, I just personally think, if I eat it, then I would feel a bit hypocritical if I then told Grace she wasn't allowed it

ETA: Grace is also very active and healthy and is far from overweight for her age


----------



## ILoveShoes

Aidan's Mummy said:


> ILoveShoes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bexy_22 said:
> 
> 
> But then who are you to tell your child what food they can and can't like? When we go, which is very rarely because the McDonalds I go to is 50 minutes away on a bus, Grace has chips, fish fingers and a fruit shoot. She hardly ever has chips at home because I don't like oven chips so I don't even have them in the house. I got her chicken nuggets form there once and she didn't like them. I do personally but I think it was up to her to decide what she does and doesn't like :shrug:
> 
> If a child isn't given a food, they are unlikely to develop a preference for it. When my child is old enough to go and buy there own McDonald's, because they choose to, they can have it. Until then, I'll be solely resposnible for making my child's food choices (as all parents are I afterall, its us who does the food shopping, and brings certain foods into the house, or chooses what restaurants to eat at), and I will make sure that he has a healthy, balanced diet.Click to expand...
> 
> So does bexy. Just because a child as mc d's once in a while doesn't mean they don't have a healthy diet. In fact my HV has commented on how healthly Aidan eats. It's treat and as long as it's not given all the time then there really is no harm
> xxClick to expand...

I wanst implying that bexy doesn't. I was just replying to her post with my opinion.


----------



## 3 girlies

Janidog said:


> 3 girlies said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILoveShoes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Janidog said:
> 
> 
> I was never brought up on fast food, but instead i was brought up on lots of home made food. And thank fully my hubby can not stand MacDonald's or KFC etc....... so there is no way we would be stepping in to a place like that with our baby.
> 
> And when people use it as a 'treat' can you not take them to somewhere nicer to eat? How is McDonald's a 'treat'?
> 
> I agree with this, but was a bit scared to say it!
> I don't understand how McDonald's is a treat either - in my opinion, it doesn't even taste nice. I can see how it would be a treat for the adult who takes them there - as they get a break from cooking that night. But, I don't see how its a treat for the child. Like somebody said earlier (sorry, I forget who) their child smacks their lips at it in the same way they do for pear and parsnip.
> 
> Also, I agree with everytging in moderation. But some people don't understand what moderation is! That's why we have so many overweight/obese adults and children these days. From this thread, most of us seem to agree that moderation is once a week, once a month etc, but I used to work with a (very overweight) lady, who thought that moderation meant "only having one piece of crap per day." Some people, and probably some parents, have no idea what moderation is, in my experience/opinion.Click to expand...
> 
> i do *"TREAT"* my girls to a maccy d's because they like it, so for them its a treat :shrug: its easy to say take them somewhere nicer to eat but whats the point if they dont eat it??? just because some children love a plate of vegetables it doesnt mean everyone elses children will.Click to expand...
> 
> As a *'Treat'* can you not make your girls home made burgers or chicken pieces? That way it isnt so processed and you know what has gone in to the foods, also you can get your daughters involved in making them.Click to expand...

we eat nice home cooked food all the time that we prepare & cook together so i dont see why i have to justify why i take them to mcdonalds instead of cooking a home made burger. like i said before everyone has different views on what treats are, my children eat a mcdonalds as a treat, yours dont.


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

I always home make food every single day so when I want a break every so often we take him out for dinner either for a pub meal if we can afford it or mc d's
xx


----------



## Serene123

And the claws have come out.


----------



## ILoveShoes

Serene123 said:


> And the claws have come out.

I don't think they have at all.
We are all adults, and we are all expressing our opinions. I don't think there's anything wrong with this. Nobody is name calling, or putting anyone down.


----------



## 3 girlies

Aidan's Mummy said:


> I always home make food every single day so when I want a break every so often we take him out for dinner either for a pub meal if we can afford it or mc d's
> xx

same here :thumbup:


----------



## 3 girlies

ILoveShoes said:


> Serene123 said:
> 
> 
> And the claws have come out.
> 
> I don't think they have at all.
> We are all adults, and we are all expressing our opinions. I don't think there's anything wrong with this. Nobody is name calling, or putting anyone down.Click to expand...

i think its quite a calm thread actually :)


----------



## smokey

Janidog said:


> 3 girlies said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILoveShoes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Janidog said:
> 
> 
> I was never brought up on fast food, but instead i was brought up on lots of home made food. And thank fully my hubby can not stand MacDonald's or KFC etc....... so there is no way we would be stepping in to a place like that with our baby.
> 
> And when people use it as a 'treat' can you not take them to somewhere nicer to eat? How is McDonald's a 'treat'?
> 
> I agree with this, but was a bit scared to say it!
> I don't understand how McDonald's is a treat either - in my opinion, it doesn't even taste nice. I can see how it would be a treat for the adult who takes them there - as they get a break from cooking that night. But, I don't see how its a treat for the child. Like somebody said earlier (sorry, I forget who) their child smacks their lips at it in the same way they do for pear and parsnip.
> 
> Also, I agree with everytging in moderation. But some people don't understand what moderation is! That's why we have so many overweight/obese adults and children these days. From this thread, most of us seem to agree that moderation is once a week, once a month etc, but I used to work with a (very overweight) lady, who thought that moderation meant "only having one piece of crap per day." Some people, and probably some parents, have no idea what moderation is, in my experience/opinion.Click to expand...
> 
> i do *"TREAT"* my girls to a maccy d's because they like it, so for them its a treat :shrug: its easy to say take them somewhere nicer to eat but whats the point if they dont eat it??? just because some children love a plate of vegetables it doesnt mean everyone elses children will.Click to expand...
> 
> As a *'Treat'* can you not make your girls home made burgers or chicken pieces? That way it isnt so processed and you know what has gone in to the foods, also you can get your daughters involved in making them.Click to expand...

Having the time to make my own burgers would be lovely but sadly not everyone has the luxery of time to do this sort of thing.
Most nights im lucky if I have enough time to shove a pizza in the oven for myself and hubby even to the point where iv just gone to bed with no tea because iv just had way to much to do that day that its gotten so late that I couldnt afford to lose anymore sleep before LO woke up in the middle of the night.


----------



## Blah11

Amelie has had 2 mcdonalds :shrug: Actually 1 was burger king. The first she was about 13 months and she had half a chicken burger and 2 chips (she didnt like chips) and i got her a water bottle to put in her sippy cup. 2nd time round she was about 15 months and she had about 2 nuggets with a quarter of her chips and a fruit shoot.
It's all about moderation :) I dont feed her mcds every day so i see nothing wrong with it. She also gets chocolate, biscuits and crisps!

I do agree that its not a treat either. She had one because it was convienent. We were out shopping and it was dinner time and we were all hungry so...


----------



## Fabmumof3

Im so sick of the 'pc' brigade judging others for what they do / dont feed thier children. It starts with bottle v breast then home made v jars then those who give chocolate and mcdonalds as a treat v those who wont give their child anything like that at all. I would say most of us (most people i know anyway) are in the middle somewhere. I bottle fed and mix jars with homemade stuff as i have to work and i would rather spend time with my daughter when im home than cooking in the kitchen. My older 2 get Mcdonalds once a month (yes as a treat - homemade burgers or nuggets are not a treat as its the fun of going to the mcdonalds restaurant etc thats part of the treat) and my daughter will to when shes eating fully. They both eat lots of fruit and veg, drink milk and water mainly and my eldest sometimes gets diet juice (shock horror!!). To be perfectly honest i dont give a toss what anyone else does / doesnt do with thier child so i dont see why anyone should have an opinion on how i bring up mine.


----------



## xolily

Blue_bumpkin said:


> Aneesa_09 said:
> 
> 
> And this girls ur friend? MAybe u should tell her about it instead of running posting it on bnb :baby::wacko::happydance:
> 
> I think thats very rude. BnB is a place where people can post things on their mind no matter what it is and the OP also said she did tell her friend what she thought she was just curious as to what everyone else thought :dohh:.
> 
> Some comments aimed at the OP for simply having an opinion are really starting to annoy me now.
> 
> Its everyones choice what they feed their own kids, so what if she has a different opinion to you? I think some people have just come to this thread looking for trouble imo.
> 
> cant everyone just politely say their opinion without dissing anyone else? :flower:Click to expand...

she knew what everyone else would say, i can almost guarantee it. she knew what the reaction would be - i really don't think she needed to post on here. :shrug:


----------



## danapeter36

I ate Macdonalds as a child on occasion, I also had pizza on occasion, and sweets on occasion and today I make all my own food, I grow my own veg and herbs and I bake my own bread. The fact my parents allowed me some junk food on occasion has not affected me in the slightest as an adult. I understood as a child that I wouldnt have McDonalds every day and I didnt want it everyday, nor did my 3 sisters. I am healthy, I am a size 8, I exercise regularly and as part of a medical survey I was said to be exceptionally healthy, my bloods and my checkup indicated I was in good health. I will bring my daughter up the same, with the occasional treat when I have it too, as I was brought up as a kid. 
I think people go all high and mighty over things sometimes. We're all mums, and so what if someone has a maccy d's now and again, surely there are more important things to worry about. Thats all I will say!
((hugs)) xxx


----------



## Blah11

I'm in the middle too although I'm a BFer and amelie hasn't ever had formula or cows milk. I do agree with whoever said that some people have NO idea what moderation is. Moderation isn't once a week for me when it comes to mcds. More like once every few months, if that.


----------



## colsy

Taya's mummy, I'm with you all the way. The BnB girls who know me well probably won't be in the slightest bit surprised to hear my response to this question! I'd ban McDonald's for ANYBODY, not just babies.


----------



## danapeter36

Blah I am the same. Moderation is once in a while, which means if we were out shopping and running errands and we were hungry like you said, not every week. I mean I wouldnt have macdonalds every week and she eats just like I do. I am a BFer too xxx


----------



## xTayasMummyx

Thank you. Nice to hear people with the same views as myself. :)


----------



## Vici

danapeter36 said:


> I ate Macdonalds as a child on occasion, I also had pizza on occasion, and sweets on occasion and today I make all my own food, I grow my own veg and herbs and I bake my own bread. The fact my parents allowed me some junk food on occasion has not affected me in the slightest as an adult. I understood as a child that I wouldnt have McDonalds every day and I didnt want it everyday, nor did my 3 sisters. I am healthy, I am a size 8, I exercise regularly and as part of a medical survey I was said to be exceptionally healthy, my bloods and my checkup indicated I was in good health. I will bring my daughter up the same, with the occasional treat when I have it too, as I was brought up as a kid.
> I think people go all high and mighty over things sometimes. We're all mums, and so what if someone has a maccy d's now and again, surely there are more important things to worry about. Thats all I will say!
> ((hugs)) xxx

Spot on!! Whereas i never had takeaway, sweets, crisps, "convinience food", fizzy and only very rarely squash!! I am now a size 18/20 and have terrible food issues!


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Excatly blah there has been times when liek I was movingf house I cooked for aidan somthing small and when he was in bed get the takeway menu out lol

xx


----------



## danapeter36

Vici - Well done on your weightloss honey! Off topic I know, but still you deserve the praise ((hugs))


----------



## angelstardust

What exactly has breast feeding got to do with McDonalds?


----------



## Las78

I too think thats a little young, I think my LO was nearer 2 before she had a macdonalds and she's now just over 3 and only had it twice, if that, since. We are not big takeaway people anyway and nearly always cook from scratch with fresh food so I don't encourage the kids to eat rubbish but I do give them treats now and then as after all they are kids and they all like sweets and chocolate, I think it's fine in moderation. My stepdaughter eats convenience food every night and it's a struggle when she comes over as she's just not used to proper food.


----------



## Serene123

I agree, I ate healthy when I was younger now I can't control myself :rofl:


----------



## Blah11

Nothing? No one said it did :s We were just saying that its always X versus Y in here :roll:


----------



## angelstardust

Blah11 said:


> Nothing? No one said it did :s We were just saying that its always X versus Y in here :roll:

Ah. I thought it had gotten onto THAT BIG DEBATE :wacko:


----------



## BunnyFace

I agree with the OP on this. Although weaning my LO is a long way off yet (she's only 5 weeks) I will certainly not allow her to have anything from macdonalds or any other similar fast food shop. The way the food is stored, handled and the content of the meals are too disgusting in my eyes. They don't even use proper meat to make their burgers or nuggets which i think is pretty scary. Especially with a 1 year old. If the meat wasnt cooked properly (like is often isnt in places like this) it could make them so so ill. There is no harm in making your own healthier burgers or chips and not only would they be far better for LOs they would probably taste better too and atleast you'd know that it hadnt been dropped on the floor or touched by someone who hadnt washed their hands.
But I was allowed to have a happy meal a few times a year when i was about 7. Now i know what happens to the food, i wouldnt give it to my dog.


----------



## danapeter36

I do think thats a bit unfair to people who work there and do make the food well. I worked there in 2004 and the branch I worked at I was working with all mums and dads as the hours fit nicely around their children. Granted the cuts of meat probably aren't gourmet standard cuts but the hygiene was second to none. I know tasha41 works in a branch and really prepares food freshly and well. Of course it will depend on branch to branch but I worked in a very high class establishment run by a well known chef, I will not state names. In this establishment food was labelled as organic and freshly made and 9/10 times it wasn't! Yet people brought their kids and they ate there!
I think it's unfair to say staff drop food on the floor. In many cases they have families themselves as as maccy ds offers flexi hours, its a great way for them to get money coming in. And the food is cooked properly, they have industrial cooking equipment that is monitored so often and temperature controlled specifically so that the restaurant has sanitary cooking conditions. 

Just a little info for you.
xxxx


----------



## Blah11

You can see them cooking the food LOL + It is proper meat and if anything it's overcooked.. idk what you've been reading.


----------



## CharlieP

BunnyFace said:


> I agree with the OP on this. Although weaning my LO is a long way off yet (she's only 5 weeks) I will certainly not allow her to have anything from macdonalds or any other similar fast food shop. The way the food is stored, handled and the content of the meals are too disgusting in my eyes. *They don't even use proper meat to make their burgers or nuggets which i think is pretty scary*. Especially with a 1 year old. If the meat wasnt cooked properly (like is often isnt in places like this) it could make them so so ill. There is no harm in making your own healthier burgers or chips and not only would they be far better for LOs they would probably taste better too and atleast you'd know that it hadnt been dropped on the floor or touched by someone who hadnt washed their hands.
> But I was allowed to have a happy meal a few times a year when i was about 7. Now i know what happens to the food, i wouldnt give it to my dog.


I have no real opinion about this - except each to their own... I am not sure the above statement is correct though - I am pretty sure they do use ACTUAL chicken in the chicken nuggets!!

In fact - here's link https://www.mcdonalds.co.uk/ourfood/chicken/page3.html


----------



## Lisalovesbean

Fabmumof3 said:


> Im so sick of the 'pc' brigade judging others for what they do / dont feed thier children. It starts with bottle v breast then home made v jars then those who give chocolate and mcdonalds as a treat v those who wont give their child anything like that at all. I would say most of us (most people i know anyway) are in the middle somewhere. I bottle fed and mix jars with homemade stuff as i have to work and i would rather spend time with my daughter when im home than cooking in the kitchen. My older 2 get Mcdonalds once a month (yes as a treat - homemade burgers or nuggets are not a treat as its the fun of going to the mcdonalds restaurant etc thats part of the treat) and my daughter will to when shes eating fully. They both eat lots of fruit and veg, drink milk and water mainly and my eldest sometimes gets diet juice (shock horror!!). To be perfectly honest i dont give a toss what anyone else does / doesnt do with thier child so i dont see why anyone should have an opinion on how i bring up mine.


I 100% agree with this...also hate all the debate about what's best...wqho decides that?? Well, I'll decide for my own children and I don't interfere on how others care for theirs.

I've done BF, Bottle, Jars, Homemade, MacDonalds and Finer Dining...all different things because my three children all have different needs and different tastes!

My eldest son is very severely autistic, globally developmentally delayed, non-verbal amongst some of his many complex needs, he is also very limited in what he eats due to sensory difficulties. Until he was 5 years old all he would eat was milk (hated bf), toast and yogurt and that was it, until at special school where perhaps encouraged by the atmosphere of being around other children like him, he started eating oven chips, chicken nuggets, dry cooked pasta and watered down juice and cereal bars...no, it's not the best diet but for a child like him it's actually quite a varied diet and that's also been said by his dietician and peadiatrician!!! As long as he gets calories and his hunger satisfied then he's happy and so am I, as when we wouldn't eat was extremely stressful!

I also have a five year old daughter who will eat anything, so has what we have, homecooked meals like curry, chilli, pasta dishes, roasts, stews , fish, salads, pies, desserts and occasional takeaways...Marlow is showing to be just like his sister and will happily eat home cooked but sometimes jars or organic pouches by Ella's Kitchen or Plum...it all depends on what is convenient at the time, where we are and what we fancy!!


----------



## Serene123

Does anyone in this thread know ANYONE who has been made ill from eating Mc Donalds (and I mean poisoned not eating too much!)


----------



## danapeter36

We did go on a training course to look at how the meat is prepared, where its sourced from etc. I am sure Tasha41 could help with this, I don't remember much about the details. 

There are loads of old wives tales if you like, about where the meat is from etc most of them disgusting but they aren't true and no idea where they started from! Lol. Sure the food is high fat depending on what you order, and sure they add salt but like I said on occasion its perfectly fine. Just like cake on birthdays, holidays, christmas, special weekend treats, just like any treat you have now and again.


----------



## Lisalovesbean

Blah11 said:


> You can see them cooking the food LOL + It is proper meat and if anything it's overcooked.. idk what you've been reading.

Definately overcooked, haha and I'd love to see what "reports" some of the people in here are reading.....or imagining! :winkwink:


----------



## Snowball

I was reading the paper the other day and Jamie Oliver was defending McDonalds saying it's got a bad rep but they've gone to great lengths to improve things. He reckoned it was pub food that needed slating.


----------



## xTayasMummyx

Yep i do.
Both me and my sister were food poisened a few months ago after both of eating chicken nuggets from mcdonalds. A few weeks later we watched a programme on the telly and it was explained and researched that the chicken nuggets are made from processed bits of chicken, its not fresh chicken, things such as insides of chicken and allsorts of other things. So not only has it put myself off ever eating a mcdonalds again, given me a much firmer hold on never allowing Taya to eat fast food.


----------



## Serene123

I think me and Caitlyn are going to go to Mc Donalds for lunch....... Craaaaaaaving now! Thanks guys!


----------



## danapeter36

No, I know nobody at all who has become ill from mc donalds food. I have heard people get ill from kebab vans after a night out but no, I havent and not heard anyone getting ill from kfc, burger king etc either. They seriously cook things at precise temperatures and if the equipment drops below a safe temp for example alarms go off lol and you cant use the equipment. Also at my local branch they clean equipment twice daily which is far more than most other dining establishments. They are such a big chain they have a lot at stake if someone does get ill, and they are inspected regularly and never know when the inspectors are coming. x


----------



## Serene123

xTayasMummyx said:


> Yep i do.
> Both me and my sister were food poisened a few months ago after both of eating chicken nuggets from mcdonalds. A few weeks later we watched a programme on the telly and it was explained and researched that the chicken nuggets are made from processed bits of chicken, its not fresh chicken, things such as insides of chicken and allsorts of other things. So not only has it put myself off ever eating a mcdonalds again, given me a much firmer hold on never allowing Taya to eat fast food.

Oh please, I've also seen reports saying you shouldn't buy cut up pieces of chicken from supermarkets and loads of other bollocks. If you stuck to EVERYTHING you read you'd die because you wouldn't eat anything!!


----------



## Celesse

I'm gonna let my LO try everything we eat, that way it won't be a novelty. The last time we went to McDonalds was about 8 weeks ago, the last time we went to BK I was still pregnant.


----------



## Serene123

My local BK burned down! :shock:


----------



## Jolinar

Vici said:


> danapeter36 said:
> 
> 
> I ate Macdonalds as a child on occasion, I also had pizza on occasion, and sweets on occasion and today I make all my own food, I grow my own veg and herbs and I bake my own bread. The fact my parents allowed me some junk food on occasion has not affected me in the slightest as an adult. I understood as a child that I wouldnt have McDonalds every day and I didnt want it everyday, nor did my 3 sisters. I am healthy, I am a size 8, I exercise regularly and as part of a medical survey I was said to be exceptionally healthy, my bloods and my checkup indicated I was in good health. I will bring my daughter up the same, with the occasional treat when I have it too, as I was brought up as a kid.
> I think people go all high and mighty over things sometimes. We're all mums, and so what if someone has a maccy d's now and again, surely there are more important things to worry about. Thats all I will say!
> ((hugs)) xxx
> 
> Spot on!! Whereas i never had takeaway, sweets, crisps, "convinience food", fizzy and only very rarely squash!! I am now a size 18/20 and have terrible food issues!Click to expand...

Great point, I was never allowed those things either and have huge issues around food as well. Totally denying kids anything "fun" food wise is in my experience just as unhealthy as eating junk all the time. A little now and then won't do any harm at all.


----------



## danapeter36

And as for those chicken nuggets, you and your sister could have got a bug from anywhere hun. If there was a serious food poisoning problem they would have had to have shut the store down pending investigation from your complaints and obviously hundreds of others as so many people pass through a mcdonalds daily. Bugs can be passed from doors, anything you touch while out. 

Celesse, I think thats a good thing to do x


----------



## winegums

i don't like macdonalds i prefer the taste of burger king even if it is more expensive! but i still dont come online spouting rubbish about 'they dont cook it properly, its not made of meat, its dropped on the floor, staff dont wash their hands' i think that's rude and degrading to macdonalds staff, they are doing a job and most of them do it well so dont be so ignorant!!

I know a couple of people who work in mcdonalds, they wear gloves when preparing food, they wash their hands frequently, they get checked by the same health and safetly people that check any restaurant!

if food gets dropped on the floor guess what... they throw it in the bin! in fact a lot of food gets thrown in the bin, if someone had an order wrong etc etc, they are not allowed to give it to someone they have to throw it away!

macdonalds used to get stick for using not 100% meat but grinding loads of stuff together in burgers etc but since that happened they have done a whole campaign showing that they use 100% beef, chicken plus free range eggs!


----------



## Lisalovesbean

Celesse said:


> I'm gonna let my LO try everything we eat, that way it won't be a novelty. The last time we went to McDonalds was about 8 weeks ago, the last time we went to BK I was still pregnant.

Balance is the way, if you forbid things, the kids will find a way! Great post btw!:thumbup:


----------



## xTayasMummyx

> And as for those chicken nuggets, you and your sister could have got a bug from anywhere hun. If there was a serious food poisoning problem they would have had to have shut the store down pending investigation from your complaints and obviously hundreds of others as so many people pass through a mcdonalds daily. Bugs can be passed from doors, anything you touch while out.

No never said it was serious. It lasted 48 hours our sickness where we were both vomiting and allsorts. I hadn't eaten much else that day apart from fruit and my sister hadn't had much else other than toast that morning, so it was deffinately the chicken nuggets from Mcdonalds. I know of other people who have been sick after chicken burgers, etc from mcdonalds.
All im expressing is my own experiences and views on mcdonalds.
& The fact that my daughter won't be touching the stuff while shes growing up or able to go their herself and make her own decisions.


----------



## danapeter36

winegums - thanks. I know a lot of ladies on here work in maccy ds and take pride in it. Okay it might not be a good job to some, but its a way of paying bills and I actually did think it was a good job there were staff benefits and great flexi hours around my university work. They worked really hard in my branch and I think people who work in those places should be given credit as it is a hard job on your feet all day and a lot of pressure at lunch time! Also the deep cleaning is a really hard job but the staff I worked with and those I met on training courses did a great job.

I really think its sad that someone would say food is dropped on the floor and not cooked properly, as I know this is not true.


----------



## aob1013

Janidog said:


> 3 girlies said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILoveShoes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Janidog said:
> 
> 
> I was never brought up on fast food, but instead i was brought up on lots of home made food. And thank fully my hubby can not stand MacDonald's or KFC etc....... so there is no way we would be stepping in to a place like that with our baby.
> 
> And when people use it as a 'treat' can you not take them to somewhere nicer to eat? How is McDonald's a 'treat'?
> 
> I agree with this, but was a bit scared to say it!
> I don't understand how McDonald's is a treat either - in my opinion, it doesn't even taste nice. I can see how it would be a treat for the adult who takes them there - as they get a break from cooking that night. But, I don't see how its a treat for the child. Like somebody said earlier (sorry, I forget who) their child smacks their lips at it in the same way they do for pear and parsnip.
> 
> Also, I agree with everytging in moderation. But some people don't understand what moderation is! That's why we have so many overweight/obese adults and children these days. From this thread, most of us seem to agree that moderation is once a week, once a month etc, but I used to work with a (very overweight) lady, who thought that moderation meant "only having one piece of crap per day." Some people, and probably some parents, have no idea what moderation is, in my experience/opinion.Click to expand...
> 
> i do *"TREAT"* my girls to a maccy d's because they like it, so for them its a treat :shrug: its easy to say take them somewhere nicer to eat but whats the point if they dont eat it??? just because some children love a plate of vegetables it doesnt mean everyone elses children will.Click to expand...
> 
> As a *'Treat'* can you not make your girls home made burgers or chicken pieces? That way it isnt so processed and you know what has gone in to the foods, also you can get your daughters involved in making them.Click to expand...

Come on, there's no harm whatsoever in a little indulgance every now and then!


----------



## 3 girlies

xTayasMummyx said:


> Yep i do.
> Both me and my sister were food poisened a few months ago after both of eating chicken nuggets from mcdonalds. A few weeks later we watched a programme on the telly and it was explained and researched that the chicken nuggets are made from processed bits of chicken, its not fresh chicken, things such as insides of chicken and allsorts of other things. So not only has it put myself off ever eating a mcdonalds again, given me a much firmer hold on never allowing Taya to eat fast food.

i think you'll find they are made from only chicken breast..

Chicken McNuggets are made from deboned chicken breast meat, which is then minced. A flavoured marinade is then added and mixed in. The minced chicken meat is shaped into McNuggets and coated with the specially seasoned batter, flash fried and frozen. The McNuggets are supplied to the restaurants frozen, and then cooked from frozen in a blend of non-hydrogenated sunflower and rapeseed oil.


----------



## winegums

be careful tayas mummy i know a lot of people that were not allowed to do things / eat things as a child! now as adults when they realise they can do what they want guess what they do?.......

i was never allowed unhealthy food now me and OH eat WAY too much of it... just because we can i suppose!

My sons food is mainly healthy but he'll still have chocolate or like the other night he had a slice of my pizza etc... it's all about balance!


----------



## winegums

dana i applied to work in macdonalds due to location and perfect hours for me but i honestly didnt think i could cope with the heat and it is hard work!!! when i get even a little hot i start to feel faint and sick lol! so yeh i may not like macdonalds but i totally respect people who work there!


----------



## xTayasMummyx

> i think you'll find they are made from only chicken breast..
> 
> Chicken McNuggets are made from deboned chicken breast meat, which is then minced. A flavoured marinade is then added and mixed in. The minced chicken meat is shaped into McNuggets and coated with the specially seasoned batter, flash fried and frozen. The McNuggets are supplied to the restaurants frozen, and then cooked from frozen in a blend of non-hydrogenated sunflower and rapeseed oil.

You sound like your describing one of jamie olivers 5 star restraunts meals!


----------



## danapeter36

It is exactly about balance.
And what you say is true. My best friend from school ate nothing but healthy foods, at school she never had crisps or chocolate for example. Then she left home, went to university and ate nothing but takeaways and maccy ds! Just because she didnt know the taste as a child doesnt mean when she got older the food didnt taste good to her! 

And yes chicken nuggets are breast meat x


----------



## danapeter36

winegums - omg yes it is hard work!!!! lol I dont blame you for stopping work there. I stopped because we moved house and there wasn't one near me! xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

xTayasMummyx said:


> i think you'll find they are made from only chicken breast..
> 
> Chicken McNuggets are made from deboned chicken breast meat, which is then minced. A flavoured marinade is then added and mixed in. The minced chicken meat is shaped into McNuggets and coated with the specially seasoned batter, flash fried and frozen. The McNuggets are supplied to the restaurants frozen, and then cooked from frozen in a blend of non-hydrogenated sunflower and rapeseed oil.
> 
> You sound like your describing one of jamie olivers 5 star restraunts meals!Click to expand...

that is what they are made from, i'm not making it up :thumbup:


----------



## Lisalovesbean

This is NOT directed at individuals but I think totally cutting your child off from treats like this can hinder them socially....over the years your child will most likely recieve invitations from school friends for birthday parties maybe...some at MacD's....would you NOT send your child along and further ostrcise them from their peers?? 

Sensible and responsible balance is better than banning!


----------



## xTayasMummyx

> This is NOT directed at individuals but I think totally cutting your child off from treats like this can hinder them socially....over the years your child will most likely recieve invitations from school friends for birthday parties maybe...some at MacD's....would you NOT send your child along and further ostrcise them from their peers??
> 
> Sensible and responsible balance is better than banning!

My methods as a parent will be to make homeade treats for Taya as she gets older, use fruit in replacement for sweets & chocolate, etc.
If situations occur when shes older, deffinately over the aege of 5 and shes invited to a party i will check to see what the food will be, if its just a typical birthday type party food then thats fine. But my rules will still apply to mcdonalds and other fast food joints, i don't agree with them for babies & children.


----------



## winegums

Lisalovesbean said:


> This is NOT directed at individuals but I think totally cutting your child off from treats like this can hinder them socially....over the years your child will most likely recieve invitations from school friends for birthday parties maybe...some at MacD's....would you NOT send your child along and further ostrcise them from their peers??
> 
> Sensible and responsible balance is better than banning!

omg i completely agree! when i was a kid my friends had parties at macdonalds and pizza hut and i never went :( then they would all come back to school talking about it with their party bags etc and i would just be sitting there :(


----------



## Vici

Far more people get food poisoning from ill prepared and stored buffet foods than fast food joints :)


----------



## Serene123

Oh well, each to their own. I don't think it's wrong to not feed your child junk food, but I think it's wrong to call it disgusting if someone does the opposite.


----------



## jenny82

Lisalovesbean said:


> This is NOT directed at individuals but I think totally cutting your child off from treats like this can hinder them socially....over the years your child will most likely recieve invitations from school friends for birthday parties maybe...some at MacD's....would you NOT send your child along and further ostrcise them from their peers??
> 
> Sensible and responsible balance is better than banning!

Thats a bit ridiculous really. How does a 1 year old even know what McDonalds is?! How does a 3 year old really...? 

You, as the parent know what McDonalds is, and YOU are the one putting that 'treat' inference on it. If someone else doesn't put make that a treat and instead makes treats about a wee cupcake now and again, or a picnic in the park, then how is that different?

I most likely will not take my LO to a fast food place like that until they are a lot older. But of course, if they were invited to a party, I wouldn't NOT go? I just wouldn't take them on a regular day, as on a regular day, my ideas of a treat are different from yours...

Does that make sense? Probably not...


----------



## Gwizz

I'm trying to avoid with ben for as long as possible but if in the future he wants a treat and asks to go, I will let him given the right situation (with friends or parties). 

He wont be having it every week or everytime I am in town though, Id rather go to the co-op cafe or a small coffee shop for a sandwich for him.


----------



## AppleBlossom

xTayasMummyx said:


> This is NOT directed at individuals but I think totally cutting your child off from treats like this can hinder them socially....over the years your child will most likely recieve invitations from school friends for birthday parties maybe...some at MacD's....would you NOT send your child along and further ostrcise them from their peers??
> 
> Sensible and responsible balance is better than banning!
> 
> My methods as a parent will be to make homeade treats for Taya as she gets older, use fruit in replacement for sweets & chocolate, etc.
> *If situations occur when shes older, deffinately over the aege of 5 and shes invited to a party i will check to see what the food will be, if its just a typical birthday type party food then thats fine. But my rules will still apply to mcdonalds and other fast food joints, i don't agree with them for babies & children*.Click to expand...

So you wouldn't let your child go to their friend's birthday party if it was at McDonalds? I find that a bit unfair...


----------



## lemily

I wouldn't take my child to eat there but only because I would hope my child would eat approximately what I eat most of the time (the good, and the not so good) and I don't eat McD's, BurgerKing etc. I haven't been in one in years for food. I occasionally buy a coffee or a bottle of water when it's the only thing open, but I just don't enjoy the food. It sits it my tummy all wrong (but I think that's just me). 

I was give mcDonalds as a child once a week to once a fortnight on a Saturday from abut 5-6 onwards. This was a cheap family treat my mum could afford. I never asked for McDs or got stroppy about it and was more interested in the toy than the food. By the time I was a teenager I only ate their fries, and by the time I was 16 I stopped eating there all together. 

If I am out and about, and get hungry, I'd rather grab a sandwich or something to feed me and my toddler, but I would never look down on anyone for taking their child to mcDonalds now and again. My mum called me last week to say my 18 month old sister was having her first happy meal of fishfingers, fruit and milk. It's not so bad a meal when I would happily feed her Birdseye fishfingers at home. The worst thing is the salt in the cheese ,fries, bread and ketchup and of course feeding a child soda which I don't drink either. 

Everything in moderation. I wouldn't hesitate to feed a toddler a little battered fish and a couple of chippy chips now and again, or to give them the odd cookie or popsicle from 12 months every now and again e.g. once a month.


----------



## Raven24

it up to her what she feeds her child who am i to judge if when william is 1 we happen to go to a mc donalds or similar place and eat ourselves then he will probably have some i dont see problem with it so long as its not every day


----------



## xTayasMummyx

> So you wouldn't let your child go to their friend's birthday party if it was at McDonalds?

Not 100% if i would let them go or not, if they were older and old enough to make their own decisions then yes Taya could go. But while shes young and i'm doing the parenting, no i wouldnt. As i am the adult, i am feeding her and i am choosing what is best and not best for her to be eating. I wouldn't allow mcdonalds.


----------



## AppleBlossom

xTayasMummyx said:


> So you wouldn't let your child go to their friend's birthday party if it was at McDonalds?
> 
> Not 100% if i would let them go or not, if they were older and old enough to make their own decisions then yes Taya could go. But while shes young and i'm doing the parenting, no i wouldnt. As i am the adult, i am feeding her and i am choosing what is best and not best for her to be eating. I wouldn't allow mcdonalds.Click to expand...

Not even as a one off? How old is old enough? Only a I know a lot of children around 5 up to 8 or 9 often have parties at McDonalds or a similar fast food place. If she was 6 and a friend invited her to a McDonalds party would you let her go?


----------



## xTayasMummyx

I think at the age of 6 for a treat i may let her go as i wouldnt want her to feel left out. But i would prefer to bring my own food for her as im against the food in there for children. & I'd avoid any sort of mcdonalds/fast food trips as i could.


----------



## special_kala

xTayasMummyx said:


> So you wouldn't let your child go to their friend's birthday party if it was at McDonalds?
> 
> Not 100% if i would let them go or not, if they were older and old enough to make their own decisions then yes Taya could go. But while shes young and i'm doing the parenting, no i wouldnt. As i am the adult, i am feeding her and i am choosing what is best and not best for her to be eating. I wouldn't allow mcdonalds.Click to expand...

I agree with you. River wont be having fast food or sweets or crap until she is 2 minimum because while i am in complete control there is no need for her to eat anything that isnt good for her. After that age she can have things every now and then or if the situation makes it hard for her not to.

I doubt that she would even get invited to a mcdonalds party before 3 or even 4 and then yes she can have it.

I think if you say no unhealthy food ever then yes kids do go crazy for it but to do it at a young age doesnt make a massive deal as its not like she can go out and ninge on sweets and crap herself is it


----------



## AppleBlossom

xTayasMummyx said:


> I think at the age of 6 for a treat i may let her go as i wouldnt want her to feel left out. *But i would prefer to bring my own food for her as im against the food in there *for children. & I'd avoid any sort of mcdonalds/fast food trips as i could.

But wouldn't that still make her feel left out? And having kids asking questions? I'm not trying to be nasty or anything, I'm just curious as to why you wouldn't let her have it even as a one off? :)


----------



## DottyLottie

I wonder how many mums here who claim it is disgustin to let your kid eat McDonalds every now and then, are serving up frozen nuggets, burgers, tinned food and pre-packaged or processed foods at home? 
IMHO MC D's is the lesser of those two evils, because it is an occasional treat, and if you actually check the nutritinal values, it isn't as bad as people would think.
Far worse to dish up pre-packaged, processed or frozen foods every day at home....


----------



## Lisalovesbean

xTayasMummyx said:


> So you wouldn't let your child go to their friend's birthday party if it was at McDonalds?
> 
> Not 100% if i would let them go or not, if they were older and old enough to make their own decisions then yes Taya could go. But while shes young and i'm doing the parenting, no i wouldnt. As i am the adult, i am feeding her and i am choosing what is best and not best for her to be eating. I wouldn't allow mcdonalds.Click to expand...

The full post said school years, so I am taking at around age 4 and over


----------



## xTayasMummyx

[/QUOTE]

I agree with you. River wont be having fast food or sweets or crap until she is 2 minimum because while i am in complete control there is no need for her to eat anything that isnt good for her. After that age she can have things every now and then or if the situation makes it hard for her not to.

I doubt that she would even get invited to a mcdonalds party before 3 or even 4 and then yes she can have it.

I think if you say no unhealthy food ever then yes kids do go crazy for it but to do it at a young age doesnt make a massive deal as its not like she can go out and ninge on sweets and crap herself is it[/QUOTE]

I agree with this totally also.
While you have complete control of what your child is eating there is absalutely no need for fast food.


----------



## Lisalovesbean

jenny82 said:


> Lisalovesbean said:
> 
> 
> This is NOT directed at individuals but I think totally cutting your child off from treats like this can hinder them socially....over the years your child will most likely recieve invitations from school friends for birthday parties maybe...some at MacD's....would you NOT send your child along and further ostrcise them from their peers??
> 
> Sensible and responsible balance is better than banning!
> 
> Thats a bit ridiculous really. How does a 1 year old even know what McDonalds is?! How does a 3 year old really...?
> 
> You, as the parent know what McDonalds is, and YOU are the one putting that 'treat' inference on it. If someone else doesn't put make that a treat and instead makes treats about a wee cupcake now and again, or a picnic in the park, then how is that different?
> 
> I most likely will not take my LO to a fast food place like that until they are a lot older. But of course, if they were invited to a party, I wouldn't NOT go? I just wouldn't take them on a regular day, as on a regular day, my ideas of a treat are different from yours...
> 
> Does that make sense? Probably not...Click to expand...


I said school years...over 4 years of age generally!!! And birthday celebrations are a treat!


----------



## special_kala

DottyLottie said:


> I wonder how many mums here who claim it is disgustin to let your kid eat McDonalds every now and then, are serving up frozen nuggets, burgers, tinned food and pre-packaged or processed foods at home?
> IMHO MC D's is the lesser of those two evils, because it is an occasional treat, and if you actually check the nutritinal values, it isn't as bad as people would think.
> Far worse to dish up pre-packaged, processed or frozen foods every day at home....

River has never had any frozen processed food and wont until she is much older. She has never had any ready meals or pre packaged anything :thumbup:


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

We shall just have to agree to disagree :D
xx


----------



## xTayasMummyx

> But wouldn't that still make her feel left out? And having kids asking questions? I'm not trying to be nasty or anything, I'm just curious as to why you wouldn't let her have it even as a one off?

Because as her mother, i dont agree with the foods on there.
I'll never be cooking frozen nuggets, chips, etc at home. And especially from a fast food joint i will not allow my daughter to have it.
I'll bring my child up with healthy foods and a healthy diet, so she has an understanding of whats healthy. When shes in school and if she decides to get a mcdonalds with her friends, thats her choice. But while i am feeding her, she wont be having it.


----------



## aob1013

I think we all need to loosen up a bit really, or it will come as a HUGE shock to your system when your 6 year old comes home from school having stuffed his face with sweets his friend Bob had brought to school with him iykwim. You can't protect your kids from absolutely everything forever.

Yeah while you can, go for it, but it will be a bigger shock to you when you realise you don't have control anymore. I find by supressing children certain things, they are more likely to rebel and go crazy about them as they get older.

We have a friend who didn't allow her child to have many 'indulgent' things at all. Soon at she hit about 8/9 and was walking back home from school every day she would go into the shop and stuff her face silly with all kinds of 'bad' food - she's now quite over weight. Now, i am not saying that if you suppress your child anything, they will become overweight etc etc, i am just saying that sometimes we need to just go with the flow a little more and let our children have the odd treat now and again. Nobody wants to eat 'healthily' 24/7 for 80 years of their lives - and especially not children!


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

What I think every one is trying to say is you can still have a heathly balanced diet with the occasional Mc donalds
x


----------



## special_kala

thedailymail said:


> I think we all need to loosen up a bit really, or it will come as a HUGE shock to your system when your 6 year old comes home from school having stuffed his face with sweets his friend Bob had brought to school with him iykwim. You can't protect your kids from absolutely everything forever.
> 
> Yeah while you can, go for it, but it will be a bigger shock to you when you realise you don't have control anymore. I find by supressing children certain things, they are more likely to rebel and go crazy about them as they get older.
> 
> We have a friend who didn't allow her child to have many 'indulgent' things at all. Soon at she hit about 8/9 and was walking back home from school every day she would go into the shop and stuff her face silly with all kinds of 'bad' food - she's now quite over weight. Now, i am not saying that if you suppress your child anything, they will become overweight etc etc, i am just saying that sometimes we need to just go with the flow a little more and let our children have the odd treat now and again. Nobody wants to eat 'healthily' 24/7 for 80 years of their lives - and especially not children!

You'll find me and tayasmum have actually said its just while we can control what they eat and 8/9 i think its unlikely we will control what they have.

whilst I am her sole influence food wise she will eat no crap. When she is at school she will have sweets crisps whateva if they are having that.


----------



## xTayasMummyx

I understand fully that some parents beleive in a balance of junk food and still healthy foods at home. but at the same time, some mothers beleive in not introducing junk food at all and sticking to healthyand freshly prepared foods. Eveyones different, theres no right and wrong. Just peoples opinions.
& This thread started off with me ASKING on what everyones VIEWS were.
As yes i did say to my friend i thought it was disgusting that her child was eating mcdonalds at 12 months, which i was totally entitled to do.


----------



## Miss_Bump

Ill give Evie Mcdonalds but not all the time and i wouldnt tell her we are having it as a 'treat' as i would like her to think that treats will be something like strawberrys or grapes or carrot sticks etc.

As a lot of other posters have put ill give her what i eat and i dont eat Mcdonalds alot anyway and i have a pretty healthy diet
xx


----------



## Janidog

bexy_22 said:


> xTayasMummyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is NOT directed at individuals but I think totally cutting your child off from treats like this can hinder them socially....over the years your child will most likely recieve invitations from school friends for birthday parties maybe...some at MacD's....would you NOT send your child along and further ostrcise them from their peers??
> 
> Sensible and responsible balance is better than banning!
> 
> My methods as a parent will be to make homeade treats for Taya as she gets older, use fruit in replacement for sweets & chocolate, etc.
> *If situations occur when shes older, deffinately over the aege of 5 and shes invited to a party i will check to see what the food will be, if its just a typical birthday type party food then thats fine. But my rules will still apply to mcdonalds and other fast food joints, i don't agree with them for babies & children*.Click to expand...
> 
> So you wouldn't let your child go to their friend's birthday party if it was at McDonalds? I find that a bit unfair...Click to expand...

Sorry but why would that be unfair? If my child gets invited to one of those parties, they certainly wont be going. My job as a parent is to look after my childs welfare and needs and if i feel that the food isn't adequate then i don't want my child to be eating it.


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

See thats the differeance between the way Kayla puts her view across and tanya. Kayla doesn't use the word disgusting as it seems throughout the forum she respects others parenting choices and doesn't use offensive and rude words to descibe a parenting choice
xx


----------



## winegums

i think you are both pretty rude calling what others choose to eat 'crap' and 'disgusting'


----------



## xTayasMummyx

> Sorry but why would that be unfair? If my child gets invited to one of those parties, they certainly wont be going. My job as a parent is to look after my childs welfare and needs and if i feel that the food isn't adequate then i don't want my child to be eating it.

Totally agree with this.
As a parent you make the decisions in what the child eats.


----------



## Celesse

To be honest I don't even want my LO to think of it as a treat. When we are out we sometimes go to a restaurant to eat. Sometimes we got to Nando's or Pizza hut, sometimes we go for a pub lunch or Italian, sometimes we go to a Chinese buffet, sometimes we get a sandwich and very occasionally go to Gregg's, other times we just grab a cake and coffee at Starbucks......and sometimes we go to a fast food place, like McDonald's. We got there to sit down and chat and socialise with each other, to talk about what shops we have been to and where we are going next, to de-brief on the week, not for a big treat of the food there. 

I want LO to view eating out in the same way, as a social activity - something to do with friends and family, not as a big wonderful treat. Currently LO has a boobie when we go to these places, then sits on my knee and watches us talking and even tries to join in. When she is showing an interest in food then we will let her try when we are having, and if we are in McDonald's then she can try a few chips and some chicken nuggets or whatever.


----------



## AppleBlossom

Well whatever, fair enough, If you don't want your children eating fast food or processed food then there's nothing wrong with that. Like I said, I haven't got the time to be standing about the kitchen making my own fish fingers and chickpea salads or whatever. Grace eats well, she gets the occasional treat, There is absolutely nothing wrong with wanting to treat your child imo, I personally think it's good for them and I'm not sure you can really view fruit as a treat because well, Grace gets fruit as part of her every day diet anyway. But I think everyone is entitled to their opinion and we don't have any right to judge anybody elses parenting styles


----------



## special_kala

winegums said:


> i think you are both pretty rude calling what others choose to eat 'crap' and 'disgusting'

Not once did i say "you feed your child crap" I use the word when referring to my child. I use that word because tbh i frequently spell chocolate wrong and i also cant be bothered to say biscuits,sweets,chocolate,fast food,

If you choose to find the word crap offensive thats up to you but not once did i direct it at other people

(i am going to look like a right knob if im quoted otherwise but i dont think i did :dohh:)


----------



## 3 girlies

xTayasMummyx said:


> I understand fully that some parents beleive in a balance of junk food and still healthy foods at home. but at the same time, some mothers beleive in not introducing junk food at all and sticking to healthyand freshly prepared foods. Eveyones different, theres no right and wrong. Just peoples opinions.
> & This thread started off with me ASKING on what everyones VIEWS were.
> As yes i did say to my friend i thought it was disgusting that her child was eating mcdonalds at 12 months, which i was totally entitled to do.

but by saying its disgusting it is obvious that it will offend other mums who have given their children mcdonalds. :shrug:

anyway there is no right or wrong, its your baby/child so you make the decisions xxx


----------



## AppleBlossom

Janidog said:


> bexy_22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xTayasMummyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is NOT directed at individuals but I think totally cutting your child off from treats like this can hinder them socially....over the years your child will most likely recieve invitations from school friends for birthday parties maybe...some at MacD's....would you NOT send your child along and further ostrcise them from their peers??
> 
> Sensible and responsible balance is better than banning!
> 
> My methods as a parent will be to make homeade treats for Taya as she gets older, use fruit in replacement for sweets & chocolate, etc.
> *If situations occur when shes older, deffinately over the aege of 5 and shes invited to a party i will check to see what the food will be, if its just a typical birthday type party food then thats fine. But my rules will still apply to mcdonalds and other fast food joints, i don't agree with them for babies & children*.Click to expand...
> 
> So you wouldn't let your child go to their friend's birthday party if it was at McDonalds? I find that a bit unfair...Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry but why would that be unfair? If my child gets invited to one of those parties, they certainly wont be going. My job as a parent is to look after my childs welfare and needs and if i feel that the food isn't adequate then i don't want my child to be eating it.Click to expand...

So imagine your child comes home from school, hands you a party invitation, all excited. It's an invite for one of their friends birthday party's. But it's at McDonalds. You then have to tell your child that actually, they can't go to the party like all their other friends because you don't want them eating the food there? THAT is what I think is unfair


----------



## Celesse

Anyone else wondering how many more posts before this thread gets locked?


----------



## special_kala

bexy_22 said:


> Janidog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bexy_22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xTayasMummyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is NOT directed at individuals but I think totally cutting your child off from treats like this can hinder them socially....over the years your child will most likely recieve invitations from school friends for birthday parties maybe...some at MacD's....would you NOT send your child along and further ostrcise them from their peers??
> 
> Sensible and responsible balance is better than banning!
> 
> My methods as a parent will be to make homeade treats for Taya as she gets older, use fruit in replacement for sweets & chocolate, etc.
> *If situations occur when shes older, deffinately over the aege of 5 and shes invited to a party i will check to see what the food will be, if its just a typical birthday type party food then thats fine. But my rules will still apply to mcdonalds and other fast food joints, i don't agree with them for babies & children*.Click to expand...
> 
> So you wouldn't let your child go to their friend's birthday party if it was at McDonalds? I find that a bit unfair...Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry but why would that be unfair? If my child gets invited to one of those parties, they certainly wont be going. My job as a parent is to look after my childs welfare and needs and if i feel that the food isn't adequate then i don't want my child to be eating it.Click to expand...
> 
> So imagine your child comes home from school, hands you a party invitation, all excited. It's an invite for one of their friends birthday party's. But it's at McDonalds. You then have to tell your child that actually, they can't go to the party like all their other friends because you don't want them eating the food there? THAT is what I think is unfairClick to expand...

I do think in this case it would drive the child towards mcdonalds. It makes it more exciting because they cant have it iykwim.


----------



## JRNH

im just wanting a mcdonalds for myself after all this talk of them lol lol


----------



## xTayasMummyx

> So imagine your child comes home from school, hands you a party invitation, all excited. It's an invite for one of their friends birthday party's. But it's at McDonalds. You then have to tell your child that actually, they can't go to the party like all their other friends because you don't want them eating the food there? THAT is what I think is unfair

To be honest my child i very much doubt will be coming home with an invite to mcdonalds before the age of 5/6. By this point i will be able to explain to her im not keen on the foods at them sort of places as she will already be used to healthy eating at home, i will then suggest bringing my own food for her. But overall i wouldnt allow her to go to a fast food place, as a decision a parent makes.


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Lol Porbably not many as using disgusting to describe a parenting choice is not only offensive but damn right rude

I agree with bexy I think your child will feel hugely left out if they cannot go to a party because you don't agree with the food
xx


----------



## Celesse

JRNH said:


> im just wanting a mcdonalds for myself after all this talk of them lol lol

me too. And it's not something I usually crave.


----------



## winegums

i didn't say you directed it at others - you used it to reference certain foods that many people here eat a lot of the time. I am not offended by it as I don't generally eat that food however some people do.
I just said _I think_ that you both were being rude and if i did eat that food more, and gave it to my little boy i would probably be offended by someone else calling it crap.


----------



## special_kala

How about i try and lighten the mood

My OH was not allowed beef as a child (she was very funny with food and still is i guess it was all because of mad cow disease :mamafy:) but when he was 6 he got invited to one and on the way his mother said "your not to have beef!" so the poor hungry kid gets there and is offered a "ham burger"

My OH not being so bright took this and had a fair few. When his mum came he proudlt said "i had a ham burger" (i wish i could have seen her face)

he got in alot of trouble whilst innocently saying "but its ham :cry:"

poor lad :haha:


----------



## xTayasMummyx

People can call foods whatever they like.
I havent once been offended by any of these comments on here. I accept some mums will be giving their childreen fast food at a small age, but i respect the fact that as a mother of a 9 month old child who is given a healthy diet, i will not allow fast food into her diet.
calling foods disgusting and crap is absalutely fine and not offensive at all.


----------



## Serene123

I give Caitlyn it and it is crap? I just don't think there's anything wrong with having crap sometimes :lol:


Disgusting is a horrible word. Child molestation is DISGUSTING, eating Mc Donalds is bad, but not disgusting!


----------



## feisty_filly

iv got to be honest,i had a portion of chips the other day and i gave ryan one to chew on and he loved it. it was just one chip though. all in all i think fast food is fine in moderation like everything else. 
if i go into mcdonalds when ryans 1 ill let him have a happy meal. but its not like we will be in there every day/week.


----------



## Miss_Bump

bexy_22 said:


> Janidog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bexy_22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xTayasMummyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is NOT directed at individuals but I think totally cutting your child off from treats like this can hinder them socially....over the years your child will most likely recieve invitations from school friends for birthday parties maybe...some at MacD's....would you NOT send your child along and further ostrcise them from their peers??
> 
> Sensible and responsible balance is better than banning!
> 
> My methods as a parent will be to make homeade treats for Taya as she gets older, use fruit in replacement for sweets & chocolate, etc.
> *If situations occur when shes older, deffinately over the aege of 5 and shes invited to a party i will check to see what the food will be, if its just a typical birthday type party food then thats fine. But my rules will still apply to mcdonalds and other fast food joints, i don't agree with them for babies & children*.Click to expand...
> 
> So you wouldn't let your child go to their friend's birthday party if it was at McDonalds? I find that a bit unfair...Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry but why would that be unfair? If my child gets invited to one of those parties, they certainly wont be going. My job as a parent is to look after my childs welfare and needs and if i feel that the food isn't adequate then i don't want my child to be eating it.Click to expand...
> 
> So imagine your child comes home from school, hands you a party invitation, all excited. It's an invite for one of their friends birthday party's. But it's at McDonalds. You then have to tell your child that actually, they can't go to the party like all their other friends because you don't want them eating the food there? THAT is what I think is unfairClick to expand...

I think that a very good point. Id never want to tell Evie she cant go to her friends birthday party at Mcdonalds or Pizza Hut etc because i dont want her eating that food. 

Everyone is entitled to feed their children whatever they want to be it salad and veg or cakes and burgers.

But nearly evey 'fast food' place does have healthy options. Mcdonalds offer carrot sticks instead of chips and water or juice instead of fizzy drinks in their happy meals and Pizza Hut where refered to as Pasta Hut a short while back and they do loads of salad and pasta and just healthier options.

Just because someone takes their child to Mcdonalds doesnt always mean they will be feeding them chips and milkshakes.

just my 2cents :thumbup:
xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Toria- caitlyn looks gorgeous in your avi :D

Kayla- :rofl: Bless him
xx


----------



## Serene123

xTayasMummyx said:


> People can call foods whatever they like.
> I havent once been offended by any of these comments on here. I accept some mums will be giving their childreen fast food at a small age, but i respect the fact that as a mother of a 9 month old child who is given a healthy diet, i will not allow fast food into her diet.
> *calling foods disgusting and crap is absalutely fine and not offensive at all.*

In your opinion, but to other people it is NOT fine, and it is very offensive.


----------



## danapeter36

I agree, I don't think using the word 'disgusting' was particularly kind. Again, I don't have McDonalds more than a few times a year but I think that being rude about it and using words like that is just out of line. So if this topic does get locked, it will be because people cannot discuss things without getting offensive. There is simply no need to be offensive we are all mums, each of us doing our very best for our children and loving them more than anything in this world. To start getting on your high horse or name calling quite frankly is ridiculous and has no place. 
I am sure people can put their points across without using offensive comments or statements. xxx


----------



## Serene123

Aidan's Mummy said:


> Toria- caitlyn looks gorgeous in your avi :D
> 
> Kayla- :rofl: Bless him
> xx

Thank you hun, Aidan looks beautiful too. Imagine, you can actually grow gorgeous healthy children on Mc Donalds once in a while :shock:


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

bexy_22 said:


> Janidog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bexy_22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xTayasMummyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is NOT directed at individuals but I think totally cutting your child off from treats like this can hinder them socially....over the years your child will most likely recieve invitations from school friends for birthday parties maybe...some at MacD's....would you NOT send your child along and further ostrcise them from their peers??
> 
> Sensible and responsible balance is better than banning!
> 
> My methods as a parent will be to make homeade treats for Taya as she gets older, use fruit in replacement for sweets & chocolate, etc.
> *If situations occur when shes older, deffinately over the aege of 5 and shes invited to a party i will check to see what the food will be, if its just a typical birthday type party food then thats fine. But my rules will still apply to mcdonalds and other fast food joints, i don't agree with them for babies & children*.Click to expand...
> 
> So you wouldn't let your child go to their friend's birthday party if it was at McDonalds? I find that a bit unfair...Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry but why would that be unfair? If my child gets invited to one of those parties, they certainly wont be going. My job as a parent is to look after my childs welfare and needs and if i feel that the food isn't adequate then i don't want my child to be eating it.Click to expand...
> 
> So imagine your child comes home from school, hands you a party invitation, all excited. It's an invite for one of their friends birthday party's. But it's at McDonalds. You then have to tell your child that actually, they can't go to the party like all their other friends because you don't want them eating the food there? THAT is what I think is unfairClick to expand...

I think its unfair to make someone feel bad about their decision to not allow junk food - it doesnt mean the child is missing out at all :shrug:.

OH and I have discussed treating adam and he will have 'healthy treats'. Of course on occasion a piece of chocolate wont hurt but I agree that macdonalds, for me and my family, is not a treat. Like I have said though my OH works in macd's so that of course has an influence over our decision.

i see nothing wrong with mcdonalds on occasion when they are older, but while i can control what they eat I will - I dont think a child of 1 would protest to eating healthy and like someone else said they only develop preferences for things they are given to eat. I was not given junk food much as a child, infact I dont ever remember having a take away or burger as we never could afford it, and im not interested in mcdonalds..


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Serene123 said:


> Aidan's Mummy said:
> 
> 
> Toria- caitlyn looks gorgeous in your avi :D
> 
> Kayla- :rofl: Bless him
> xx
> 
> Thank you hun, Aidan looks beautiful too. Imagine, you can actually grow gorgeous healthy children on Mc Donalds once in a while :shock:Click to expand...

I know how shocking is that they must be one of a kind :rofl:
xx


----------



## danapeter36

My daughter is 14 months and has tried Mc Donalds but to be honest she didn't seem too interested! Her favourite food is peas lol, so Mc Donalds hasn't changed the way she eats! Nor did the fry up her grandad gave her on a sunday morning, oooh imagine what people will say! She had a whole FRIED sausage! Maybe I shouldnt have admitted that lol!


----------



## Serene123

Aidan's Mummy said:


> Serene123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aidan's Mummy said:
> 
> 
> Toria- caitlyn looks gorgeous in your avi :D
> 
> Kayla- :rofl: Bless him
> xx
> 
> Thank you hun, Aidan looks beautiful too. Imagine, you can actually grow gorgeous healthy children on Mc Donalds once in a while :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> I know how shocking is that they must be one of a kind :rofl:
> xxClick to expand...

:rofl:

I really want a big mac and I don't even like big macs, who mentioned a ham burger :growlmad: :rofl:


----------



## Janidog

bexy_22 said:


> Janidog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bexy_22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xTayasMummyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is NOT directed at individuals but I think totally cutting your child off from treats like this can hinder them socially....over the years your child will most likely recieve invitations from school friends for birthday parties maybe...some at MacD's....would you NOT send your child along and further ostrcise them from their peers??
> 
> Sensible and responsible balance is better than banning!
> 
> My methods as a parent will be to make homeade treats for Taya as she gets older, use fruit in replacement for sweets & chocolate, etc.
> *If situations occur when shes older, deffinately over the aege of 5 and shes invited to a party i will check to see what the food will be, if its just a typical birthday type party food then thats fine. But my rules will still apply to mcdonalds and other fast food joints, i don't agree with them for babies & children*.Click to expand...
> 
> So you wouldn't let your child go to their friend's birthday party if it was at McDonalds? I find that a bit unfair...Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry but why would that be unfair? If my child gets invited to one of those parties, they certainly wont be going. My job as a parent is to look after my childs welfare and needs and if i feel that the food isn't adequate then i don't want my child to be eating it.Click to expand...
> 
> So imagine your child comes home from school, hands you a party invitation, all excited. It's an invite for one of their friends birthday party's. But it's at McDonalds. You then have to tell your child that actually, they can't go to the party like all their other friends because you don't want them eating the food there? THAT is what I think is unfairClick to expand...

Why should my child have to go to a McDonalds party just because other kids are going? If the parents what their own child to go then thats up to them, but it doesnt mean i should let my children go.

I never went to a fast food party when i was growing up and also don't feel that ive missed out either


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Or a double cheese burger with a large coke Yum 
xx


----------



## Miss_Bump

danapeter36 said:


> oooh imagine what people will say! She had a whole FRIED sausage! Maybe I shouldnt have admitted that lol!

:haha::haha::haha:

That made me giggle


----------



## feisty_filly

danapeter36 said:


> My daughter is 14 months and has tried Mc Donalds but to be honest she didn't seem too interested! Her favourite food is peas lol, so Mc Donalds hasn't changed the way she eats! Nor did the fry up her grandad gave her on a sunday morning, oooh imagine what people will say! She had a whole FRIED sausage! Maybe I shouldnt have admitted that lol!


hehehe! ryan cant wait till hes bigenough to have a bacon roll! you should see the way he stares at my hubbie when hes got one!


----------



## special_kala

to be fair in the OP it said "I find it disgusting" thats up to tayasmummy. 

Im sure we have all said "I........" which has offended someone


----------



## Serene123

danapeter36 said:


> My daughter is 14 months and has tried Mc Donalds but to be honest she didn't seem too interested! Her favourite food is peas lol, so Mc Donalds hasn't changed the way she eats! Nor did the fry up her grandad gave her on a sunday morning, oooh imagine what people will say! She had a whole FRIED sausage! Maybe I shouldnt have admitted that lol!

I wish Caitlyn would eat sausages!


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

I notice how the OP has not taken offence to people implying she is less of a friend (putting 'friend' in inverted commas) and stating she should not have bothered posting on BnB. These are personal insults to her, and to me they are out of order. She uses one word and it gets jumped on :shrug:

Honestly it looks like some people are just looking for little things to run with and take offence to.. Noone attacked anyone personally.

Goodness sake. We are allowed to differ in oipinion. For those who didnt think it was worth posting on BnB - noone made you read or comment on the post. If its a waste of time posting it, why waste your time replying? :wacko:

I still think most people agreed so again I have no idea why all this hostility has came about..


----------



## winegums

i fancy a mcchicken sandwich meal and a oreo mcflurry!!


----------



## danapeter36

Serene123 said:


> Aidan's Mummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serene123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aidan's Mummy said:
> 
> 
> Toria- caitlyn looks gorgeous in your avi :D
> 
> Kayla- :rofl: Bless him
> xx
> 
> Thank you hun, Aidan looks beautiful too. Imagine, you can actually grow gorgeous healthy children on Mc Donalds once in a while :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> I know how shocking is that they must be one of a kind :rofl:
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> I really want a big mac and I don't even like big macs, who mentioned a ham burger :growlmad: :rofl:Click to expand...

Aaaaaaand guess what I will be having at the oxford meet :haha:
No seriously, quarter pounder with cheese, get in, I am so having that!
:happydance: Nom Nom Nom! And it will be my second mc donalds in two years lmao xxx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

danapeter36 said:


> My daughter is 14 months and has tried Mc Donalds but to be honest she didn't seem too interested! Her favourite food is peas lol, so Mc Donalds hasn't changed the way she eats! Nor did the fry up her grandad gave her on a sunday morning, oooh imagine what people will say! She had a whole FRIED sausage! Maybe I shouldnt have admitted that lol!

Aidan loves carrots and cucumber at the moment in fact he is munching on a piece nowlol
xx


----------



## MrsGlitz

I don't like MacDonalds so that solves that problem! I do like Burger King though but I only have it occasionaly, by that I mean once every six months probably, when I am out in town, hungry and 'better' places have a long wait! A girl's gotta eat when she needs to, right?! :lol:

I'd be more concerned about the quality of pub food to be honest and that's speaking as the wife of a kitchen manager/chef who works in a chain pub. The vast majority of most pub menus come in frozen and are basically microwave ready meals.


----------



## danapeter36

feisty_filly said:


> danapeter36 said:
> 
> 
> My daughter is 14 months and has tried Mc Donalds but to be honest she didn't seem too interested! Her favourite food is peas lol, so Mc Donalds hasn't changed the way she eats! Nor did the fry up her grandad gave her on a sunday morning, oooh imagine what people will say! She had a whole FRIED sausage! Maybe I shouldnt have admitted that lol!
> 
> 
> hehehe! ryan cant wait till hes bigenough to have a bacon roll! you should see the way he stares at my hubbie when hes got one!Click to expand...

Oooh bet he will love it!
Ah one of the most wonderful things in life. A bacon sarnie! Gotta love them!:happydance:


----------



## Lillipop

:wave: Hello.
I haven't read the whole thread but I read the OP and the last few pages..

I would only use the term 'disgusting' when giving a child McDonalds if they were being force fed it until they were sick.
I don't see the harm in having one now and again as a treat!
I did when I was a child and it never did me any harm!
We have a well balanced diet otherwise so I just don't see the big deal tbh!

I also think fair do's to those that don't want to feed them it as well though. Your choice at the end of the day eh :)

x


----------



## Miss_Bump

All this talk of food is making me very hungry. 

I have a Mcdonalds pretty close to me and could really eat a Mc Chicken Sandwich with a strawberry milkshake but im too lazy to walk and it looks like its going to rain.

I could drive there tho......


----------



## ILoveShoes

Blue_bumpkin said:


> bexy_22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Janidog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bexy_22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xTayasMummyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is NOT directed at individuals but I think totally cutting your child off from treats like this can hinder them socially....over the years your child will most likely recieve invitations from school friends for birthday parties maybe...some at MacD's....would you NOT send your child along and further ostrcise them from their peers??
> 
> Sensible and responsible balance is better than banning!
> 
> My methods as a parent will be to make homeade treats for Taya as she gets older, use fruit in replacement for sweets & chocolate, etc.
> *If situations occur when shes older, deffinately over the aege of 5 and shes invited to a party i will check to see what the food will be, if its just a typical birthday type party food then thats fine. But my rules will still apply to mcdonalds and other fast food joints, i don't agree with them for babies & children*.Click to expand...
> 
> So you wouldn't let your child go to their friend's birthday party if it was at McDonalds? I find that a bit unfair...Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry but why would that be unfair? If my child gets invited to one of those parties, they certainly wont be going. My job as a parent is to look after my childs welfare and needs and if i feel that the food isn't adequate then i don't want my child to be eating it.Click to expand...
> 
> So imagine your child comes home from school, hands you a party invitation, all excited. It's an invite for one of their friends birthday party's. But it's at McDonalds. You then have to tell your child that actually, they can't go to the party like all their other friends because you don't want them eating the food there? THAT is what I think is unfairClick to expand...
> 
> *I think its unfair to make someone feel bad about their decision to not allow junk food - it doesnt mean the child is missing out at all *:shrug:.
> 
> OH and I have discussed treating adam and he will have 'healthy treats'. Of course on occasion a piece of chocolate wont hurt but I agree that macdonalds, for me and my family, is not a treat. Like I have said though my OH works in macd's so that of course has an influence over our decision.
> 
> i see nothing wrong with mcdonalds on occasion when they are older, but while i can control what they eat I will - I dont think a child of 1 would protest to eating healthy and like someone else said they only develop preferences for things they are given to eat. I was not given junk food much as a child, infact I dont ever remember having a take away or burger as we never could afford it, and im not interested in mcdonalds..Click to expand...

I agree with this. This thread has had a lot of people defending their rights to give their child fast food/McDonald's if they want to. Each to their own. But then, people are also saying how unfair it is not to give children junk food!

I think we all have different views on this - and we all want to do what's best for our children.


----------



## AppleBlossom

Also if someone said to me that something I did in terms of my child was 'disgusting' of course I would be offended. Child abuse is disgusting. Neglect is disgusting. Giving them a McDonalds once in a blue moon is NOT disgusting. I appreciate your opinion but I don't appreciate the way you put it across tbh


----------



## Serene123

danapeter36 said:


> Serene123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aidan's Mummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serene123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aidan's Mummy said:
> 
> 
> Toria- caitlyn looks gorgeous in your avi :D
> 
> Kayla- :rofl: Bless him
> xx
> 
> Thank you hun, Aidan looks beautiful too. Imagine, you can actually grow gorgeous healthy children on Mc Donalds once in a while :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> I know how shocking is that they must be one of a kind :rofl:
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> I really want a big mac and I don't even like big macs, who mentioned a ham burger :growlmad: :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Aaaaaaand guess what I will be having at the oxford meet :haha:
> No seriously, quarter pounder with cheese, get in, I am so having that!
> :happydance: Nom Nom Nom! And it will be my second mc donalds in two years lmao xxxClick to expand...

Do you know what I love at the mo, those little tasters! Rich only lets me have one if we're out and Caitlyn is napping in the car but they are LUSH!


----------



## danapeter36

Serene123 said:


> danapeter36 said:
> 
> 
> My daughter is 14 months and has tried Mc Donalds but to be honest she didn't seem too interested! Her favourite food is peas lol, so Mc Donalds hasn't changed the way she eats! Nor did the fry up her grandad gave her on a sunday morning, oooh imagine what people will say! She had a whole FRIED sausage! Maybe I shouldnt have admitted that lol!
> 
> I wish Caitlyn would eat sausages!Click to expand...

She LOVES those cumberland ones!!!!
So do I actually! :haha:


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

Miss_Bump said:


> All this talk of food is making me very hungry.
> 
> I have a Mcdonalds pretty close to me and could really eat a Mc Chicken Sandwich with a strawberry milkshake but im too lazy to walk and it looks like its going to rain.
> 
> I could drive there tho......

:haha:


----------



## Serene123

danapeter36 said:


> Serene123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danapeter36 said:
> 
> 
> My daughter is 14 months and has tried Mc Donalds but to be honest she didn't seem too interested! Her favourite food is peas lol, so Mc Donalds hasn't changed the way she eats! Nor did the fry up her grandad gave her on a sunday morning, oooh imagine what people will say! She had a whole FRIED sausage! Maybe I shouldnt have admitted that lol!
> 
> I wish Caitlyn would eat sausages!Click to expand...
> 
> She LOVES those cumberland ones!!!!
> So do I actually! :haha:Click to expand...

Mmmm sausages! And I wonder why I've put on 4 stone since joining this forum, not because I've been pregnant and had a baby in that time, but because we're always talking about food!!!


----------



## MrsGlitz

bexy_22 said:


> Also if someone said to me that something I did in terms of my child was 'disgusting' of course I would be offended. Child abuse is disgusting. Neglect is disgusting. Giving them a McDonalds once in a blue moon is NOT disgusting. I appreciate your opinion but I don't appreciate the way you put it across tbh

I was going to say that but pressed submit too quickly.

I hope the OPs friend doesn't come on here, I'd be gutted if a friend commented that a parenting choice of mine was disgusting.


----------



## danapeter36

Miss bump awwwww if I lived closer I would run out in the rain and get you one! Although my nearest is 15 miles away so youd be waiting a fair while lmao!

Little tasters? Are you with me then in Oxford? Shall we go to Maccy Ds and have a field day hehe. I could murder a quarter pounder right now. xxx


----------



## Serene123

Atleast if Caitlyn gets tubby it won't look like I've eaten all of her food :rofl:...


Sorry bad joke!


----------



## AppleBlossom

I didn't say it's unfair to not give them junk food. If you read my other posts you would see I had no problem with people who cut junk food out altogether. I just think it's unfair to not put aside your parental differences just as a one off so they can go to a party with their friends. One hamburger and a few fries isn't going to harm them :shrug: But like I said, it's up to each individual. Maybe I'm just too soft and wouldn't like to have the job of telling Grace she wasn't allowed to go to a party just because I didn't like the food.


----------



## Serene123

danapeter36 said:


> Miss bump awwwww if I lived closer I would run out in the rain and get you one! Although my nearest is 15 miles away so youd be waiting a fair while lmao!
> 
> Little tasters? Are you with me then in Oxford? Shall we go to Maccy Ds and have a field day hehe. I could murder a quarter pounder right now. xxx

The snack wraps? They ceaser ones? I am definately with you! I will let Caitlyn know too!! :rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

mrsglitz, I am with you there, I would be mortified. Being a mum is hard enough at times anyway without the judgement of others, especially a judgement which really has no consequence being that an occasional treat does nobody any harm!


----------



## AppleBlossom

P.S I'm going to Manchester tonight to see Derren Brown... guess what I'm having for MY dinner :lol:


----------



## moomoo

Reggie will not be eating any fast food until he's old enough to walk inand order his own..having said that, it was all I craved when I was pregnant!!


----------



## danapeter36

Omg they sound lush I feel like I have missed out not having them!
Although I might have to have a few....to make sure my opinion of them is well formed of course teehee xxx


----------



## Serene123

Do you know what Caitlyn loves, chinese food! Mmmm... chinese......... :rofl:

Oh and she can eat a whole small dominos pizza. Quick someone call social services.


----------



## xTayasMummyx

> I was going to say that but pressed submit too quickly.
> 
> I hope the OPs friend doesn't come on here, I'd be gutted if a friend commented that a parenting choice of mine was disgusting.

If my friend came on here, she'd say exactly what she said to me yesterday when i was with her and i told her in my opinion giving a child of 12 months mcdonalds disgusting, she said fair enough & said she only does it because its easy. But shes done it since the baby was 8 months.
As a best friend, i am totally enititled to express my opinions to her, as she does with me.


----------



## danapeter36

bexy_22 said:


> P.S I'm going to Manchester tonight to see Derren Brown... guess what I'm having for MY dinner :lol:

BEX!!!!:haha: I thought that said you were having Derren Brown for dinner :haha:


----------



## aob1013

God i am so hungry.


----------



## danapeter36

Bugger now I want chinese! I love chicken with mushrooms and chicken balls and spring rolls! Might have to check out the chinese restaurants in oxford too lmao! Mid afternoon snack and all....haha xxx


----------



## danapeter36

thedailymail - if you come to oxford you can pig out with us! we're not pregnant but we can pretend to be haha xxx


----------



## Serene123

Dana maybe we should make it a weekend thing, we'll have one takeaway a night :rofl:


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

MrsGlitz said:


> bexy_22 said:
> 
> 
> Also if someone said to me that something I did in terms of my child was 'disgusting' of course I would be offended. Child abuse is disgusting. Neglect is disgusting. Giving them a McDonalds once in a blue moon is NOT disgusting. I appreciate your opinion but I don't appreciate the way you put it across tbh
> 
> I was going to say that but pressed submit too quickly.
> 
> I hope the OPs friend doesn't come on here, I'd be gutted if a friend commented that a parenting choice of mine was disgusting.Click to expand...

The OP has already said she told her friend :dohh:

not to pull out the dictionary on anyone but I'd use a lot worse words to describe neglect or abuse than 'disgusting'. I think the OP is within her rights to state her opinion.

to me digust implies something 'gross' or 'sickening' if that what she feels why shouldnt she be allowed to say it?

I gorged myself on 4 fruit and nuts bars in the one day when pregnant blush:) and my friend told me it was disgusting. I didnt take offence. We friends, we're allowed to be honest with one another :shrug:


----------



## Serene123

danapeter36 said:


> thedailymail - if you come to oxford you can pig out with us! we're not pregnant but we can pretend to be haha xxx

I'm not pregnant but I sure look like I am!! :( :lol:


----------



## aimee-lou

Everyone is entitled to their own opinion, and to give their children what they consider to be correct up to an age where the child is capable of making their own decision. 

However.....and I state that this is my opinion here......I don't think I would have the heart to tell him that he can't go to a birthday party because there's some golden arches above the door. Surely if you spoke to the parents who were hosting adn asked what the menu was and asked for their healthy options then LO could go, join in the fun and still eat what would be considered a 'decent' meal. Or, you could send them with a packup? I'm sure this would be allowed in certain circumstances? There are ways and means IMO. But that's just my opinion, and I'm totally suporting the issue of not giving junk food. I personally would not want my son to miss out of the fun.


----------



## AppleBlossom

danapeter36 said:


> bexy_22 said:
> 
> 
> P.S I'm going to Manchester tonight to see Derren Brown... guess what I'm having for MY dinner :lol:
> 
> BEX!!!!:haha: I thought that said you were having Derren Brown for dinner :haha:Click to expand...

Lol! If only, he's gay :( 

Caitlyn's a right junk food addict isn't she! Haha!


----------



## winegums

whats all this talk of oxford? my best friend comes from oxford.... well i think it's oxford?! its called ducklington..... such an awesome name


----------



## Serene123

Well maybe a little bit :rofl: When we go past Maccy Ds she says "I'm hungry" and when we go past toys'r'us she says "shopping now, toys please" :rofl:

Gosh... I am seriously re-thinking my parenting skills right now :rofl:


----------



## danapeter36

Lmao and I have a constant pot belly its endearing, I call it pookie LMFAO!!!!
You can stroke it if you like:haha:

weekend pig out, i like your thinking, and we could do a weigh in on monday except it'd be the fattest of us that wins :haha: bet I can beat you to gaining 10lbs hahaha:haha:


----------



## Serene123

winegums said:


> whats all this talk of oxford? my best friend comes from oxford.... well i think it's oxford?! its called ducklington..... such an awesome name

Oxford meet, in the forum meets x


----------



## Miss_Bump

Ive gotta leave this thread now, its torture as im so hungry lol

*wanders off to find some lunch in the fridge*


----------



## danapeter36

bexy_22 said:


> danapeter36 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bexy_22 said:
> 
> 
> P.S I'm going to Manchester tonight to see Derren Brown... guess what I'm having for MY dinner :lol:
> 
> BEX!!!!:haha: I thought that said you were having Derren Brown for dinner :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol! If only, he's gay :(
> 
> Caitlyn's a right junk food addict isn't she! Haha!Click to expand...

omg is that a joke? hes gay? nooooooo!
my gaydar is once again broken! anyone know where it can get a service and m.o.t? :haha:


----------



## Serene123

Derren Brown is not gay, he told me last night ;)


----------



## AppleBlossom

The definiton(s) of disgust/disgusting:

1. To excite nausea or loathing in; sicken.
2. To offend the taste or moral sense of; repel

That to me makes it seem like a pretty strong word when reffering to someone's parenting skills. Maybe that's just me :shrug:


----------



## AppleBlossom

danapeter36 said:


> bexy_22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danapeter36 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bexy_22 said:
> 
> 
> P.S I'm going to Manchester tonight to see Derren Brown... guess what I'm having for MY dinner :lol:
> 
> BEX!!!!:haha: I thought that said you were having Derren Brown for dinner :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol! If only, he's gay :(
> 
> Caitlyn's a right junk food addict isn't she! Haha!Click to expand...
> 
> omg is that a joke? hes gay? nooooooo!
> my gaydar is once again broken! anyone know where it can get a service and m.o.t? :haha:Click to expand...

You think your gaydar's off? Grace's dad is gay LOL. Yeah I was devastated when I found out Derren was gay, he has a boyfriend and everything *sob*

And lol Toria. Dunno how you'd know, he was with ME last night. You whore ;)


----------



## danapeter36

Yes and you have to be careful with a word like that. It isn't a nice word to use. Its a very strong word.

Haha Toria well Bex is going to eat him later so you have competition!:haha:


----------



## Serene123

Being honest, Caitlyn probably does eat more takeaways than she should (i.e. 3 times a month) but the rest of the time she eats healthy food, and she isn't allowed juice. I think she's perfect :)

And by takeaway I mean chinese, fish and chips whatever. Of a weekend we spend the whole weekend going on trips. Farms, zoos, museums, memorial sites, into london, on trains and when we get home sometimes we have a takeaway. I think she's got a pretty cushty life I wouldn't call my parenting disgusting :lol:


----------



## danapeter36

:haha:


bexy_22 said:


> danapeter36 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bexy_22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danapeter36 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bexy_22 said:
> 
> 
> P.S I'm going to Manchester tonight to see Derren Brown... guess what I'm having for MY dinner :lol:
> 
> BEX!!!!:haha: I thought that said you were having Derren Brown for dinner :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol! If only, he's gay :(
> 
> Caitlyn's a right junk food addict isn't she! Haha!Click to expand...
> 
> omg is that a joke? hes gay? nooooooo!
> my gaydar is once again broken! anyone know where it can get a service and m.o.t? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> You think your gaydar's off? Grace's dad is gay LOL. Yeah I was devastated when I found out, he has a boyfriend and everything *sob*
> 
> And lol Toria. Dunno how you'd know, he was with ME last night. You whore ;)Click to expand...

Nooooo really? now that IS a broken gaydar! I say ask for a replacement!
You know the cure for a broken gaydar????


More McDonalds!!!:haha:


----------



## danapeter36

Serene123 said:


> Being honest, Caitlyn probably does eat more takeaways than she should (i.e. 3 times a month) but the rest of the time she eats healthy food, and she isn't allowed juice. I think she's perfect :)
> 
> And by takeaway I mean chinese, fish and chips whatever. Of a weekend we spend the whole weekend going on trips. Farms, zoos, museums, memorial sites, into london, on trains and when we get home sometimes we have a takeaway. I think she's got a pretty cushty life I wouldn't call my parenting disgusting :lol:

And way more advanced than children her age AND older! :cloud9:


----------



## BunnyFace

danapeter36 said:


> I do think thats a bit unfair to people who work there and do make the food well. I worked there in 2004 and the branch I worked at I was working with all mums and dads as the hours fit nicely around their children. Granted the cuts of meat probably aren't gourmet standard cuts but the hygiene was second to none. I know tasha41 works in a branch and really prepares food freshly and well. Of course it will depend on branch to branch but I worked in a very high class establishment run by a well known chef, I will not state names. In this establishment food was labelled as organic and freshly made and 9/10 times it wasn't! Yet people brought their kids and they ate there!
> I think it's unfair to say staff drop food on the floor. In many cases they have families themselves as as maccy ds offers flexi hours, its a great way for them to get money coming in. And the food is cooked properly, they have industrial cooking equipment that is monitored so often and temperature controlled specifically so that the restaurant has sanitary cooking conditions.
> 
> Just a little info for you.
> xxxx

Im sure some branches are spotless! But there are ones that are shocking and then make them all look bad.


----------



## AppleBlossom

Is it wrong to eat a whole box of 20 McNuggets to myself? As well as a Big Mac meal?


----------



## special_kala

I do think stopping a child from having unhealthy food (aka crap in my world) completly ,once they become aware of it so say school age, will make them want it more.

but i also am personally not comfortable with using the word treat for it as to me all that does is associate unhealthy food with being happy. which is where comfort eating comes from


----------



## Serene123

danapeter36 said:


> Serene123 said:
> 
> 
> Being honest, Caitlyn probably does eat more takeaways than she should (i.e. 3 times a month) but the rest of the time she eats healthy food, and she isn't allowed juice. I think she's perfect :)
> 
> And by takeaway I mean chinese, fish and chips whatever. Of a weekend we spend the whole weekend going on trips. Farms, zoos, museums, memorial sites, into london, on trains and when we get home sometimes we have a takeaway. I think she's got a pretty cushty life I wouldn't call my parenting disgusting :lol:
> 
> And way more advanced than children her age AND older! :cloud9:Click to expand...

I must be doing something right hey? :)


----------



## danapeter36

LMAO!!!!
Wooooooow i admire your commitment! I now feel like I must try harder at Mcdonalds and therefore challenge you fair maiden to 40 chicken nuggets and a big mac meal.....

LARGE!


----------



## Serene123

special_kala said:


> I do think stopping a child from having unhealthy food (aka crap in my world) completly ,once they become aware of it so say school age, will make them want it more.
> 
> but i also am personally not comfortable with using the word treat for it as to me all that does is associate unhealthy food with being happy. which is where comfort eating comes from

I think you have a wonderful way of getting your points accross without being rude. Not many people have that much tact. (Not aimed at anyone in this thread I mean people in general.)


----------



## MrsGlitz

I am going to have to ask my gay friend if his gaydar is working with Derren Brown, I had no idea!!!!!

And I have just scoffed the whole of our leftover cottage pie, there was enough for two! I'd much rather a Burger King though after this thread!


----------



## Serene123

bexy_22 said:


> Is it wrong to eat a whole box of 20 McNuggets to myself? As well as a Big Mac meal?

Bexy, is your stomach even big enough to hold that much food? :rofl:


----------



## EternalRose

Serene123 said:


> And the claws have come out.


I am only on page 26, but why do you keep doing this sporadically throughout the thread. Its like you 'want' the thread to turn nasty. Grow up.


----------



## AppleBlossom

special_kala said:


> *I do think stopping a child from having unhealthy food (aka crap in my world) completly ,once they become aware of it so say school age, will make them want it more.*
> 
> but i also am personally not comfortable with using the word treat for it as to me all that does is associate unhealthy food with being happy. which is where comfort eating comes from

I agree with the bit in bold. My mum and dad wouldn't let us have sweets, if we did we were only allowed to eat one or two from the pack and then we had to save the rest. I never had chocolate in my lunchbox at school and always got given what I considered boring food like sandwiches and fruit. When I got to high school I used to throw my lunch away and use my bus money to go and buy crisps and sweets. Now I have an absolute fascination with food. I'm only a size 6, if I had a slower metabolism I would be about 40 stone by now. In Sixth Form I would sit in the common room in my free periods eating crisps and chocolate I got out of the vending machine. I had a job by then so I could buy even more. My mum would find junk food stashed all around my room. She monitored anything junk like in the house, how many bags of crisps there were before she left me in the house by myself so she knew if I'd eaten any while she was out for example! I think the strict rules and practically banning me from junk food as a child has brought about my fascination of eating copious amounts now. There was nothing wrong with my mum making proper home cooked meals. But I don't think they should have been SO strict with me


----------



## AppleBlossom

Serene123 said:


> bexy_22 said:
> 
> 
> Is it wrong to eat a whole box of 20 McNuggets to myself? As well as a Big Mac meal?
> 
> Bexy, is your stomach even big enough to hold that much food? :rofl:Click to expand...

Surprisingly, yes!


----------



## BunnyFace

CharlieP said:


> BunnyFace said:
> 
> 
> I agree with the OP on this. Although weaning my LO is a long way off yet (she's only 5 weeks) I will certainly not allow her to have anything from macdonalds or any other similar fast food shop. The way the food is stored, handled and the content of the meals are too disgusting in my eyes. *They don't even use proper meat to make their burgers or nuggets which i think is pretty scary*. Especially with a 1 year old. If the meat wasnt cooked properly (like is often isnt in places like this) it could make them so so ill. There is no harm in making your own healthier burgers or chips and not only would they be far better for LOs they would probably taste better too and atleast you'd know that it hadnt been dropped on the floor or touched by someone who hadnt washed their hands.
> But I was allowed to have a happy meal a few times a year when i was about 7. Now i know what happens to the food, i wouldnt give it to my dog.
> 
> 
> I have no real opinion about this - except each to their own... I am not sure the above statement is correct though - I am pretty sure they do use ACTUAL chicken in the chicken nuggets!!
> 
> In fact - here's link https://www.mcdonalds.co.uk/ourfood/chicken/page3.htmlClick to expand...

They used to use pretty much anything but the chicken breast at one point and fill it with water and other not very nice sounding things. Im glad this has now changed though! Although the one thing i think is worrying is the ammount of anti biotics and steroids some of the chickens are given, id be worried about what the effect would be to the meat and therefore to the child. I personally would much rather go out of my way to cook my own chicken nuggets with fresh free range local chicken. But maybe thats just me :shrug:
Im not saying anyone is wrong for giving their kids this on occasions as its the parents choice. But i would personally rather my child was fed healthy foods all of the time for as long as possible. :)


----------



## AppleBlossom

And from what I know, they do use 100% chicken breast and 100% beef in their food and use organic eggs and milk. They didn't used to but with all these food standards types about they started having to use proper stuff because it's such a large chain.

Now only if they would ban donner meat :sick:


----------



## BunnyFace

Blah11 said:


> You can see them cooking the food LOL + It is proper meat and if anything it's overcooked.. idk what you've been reading.

Yes you can see them the majority of them time:thumbup:. And i've seen them not cook food properly and people who have worked there have said everything i said :)
Maybe your branch is a good, clean one?:shrug:


----------



## Blah11

Another point I have lol..

A few of you have said you'd rather give your LO a sandwich. Have you looke dat the calorie and fat content of some sandwiches? Some are more than a big mac!


----------



## danapeter36

Kala you do have a nice way of discussing things, :)
Eternal rose I think serene was just commenting that things had already turned sour. That's all. 
mrs glitz, I could do with cottage pie if you have any left?!


----------



## dani_tinks

Oh my God I am SO hungry after reading this thread. And I havent read every page.
IMO I dont see the harm in LOs having a mcdonalds every now and then, my OH is completely against any ''junk'' in Jacobs future diet (hes still on his forumula :) ) But in all honesty whats a chip and a chicken nugget every now and again, though I do dislike using the term ''treat'' with it hehe!


----------



## danapeter36

ewwww donner meat at my local chippy. Its GREY. No idea what animal meat is grey! My sister used to say it was squirrels ewwwwwww


----------



## saturn73

Someone mentioned the cooking standards and sanitation of McDonald's and that's one thing I'll give them! Also, the service is always good. Those things are almost just as important to me when eating out. Nothing like walking into a disgusting bathroom to make you lose your appetite. I don't care how good the food is, if all that other stuff isn't in place it sort of makes you wonder!


----------



## Serene123

Blah11 said:


> Another point I have lol..
> 
> A few of you have said you'd rather give your LO a sandwich. Have you looke dat the calorie and fat content of some sandwiches? Some are more than a big mac!

I think the difference is McDs having empty calories? :shrug:


----------



## danapeter36

Blah11 said:


> Another point I have lol..
> 
> A few of you have said you'd rather give your LO a sandwich. Have you looke dat the calorie and fat content of some sandwiches? Some are more than a big mac!

VERY true.
Even the sandwiches you can buy in pret a mangers and costas were rated as higher fat than a big mac!


----------



## Serene123

Do you know who does gross food, Little Chef!


----------



## Blah11

xTayasMummyx said:


> I understand fully that some parents beleive in a balance of junk food and still healthy foods at home. but at the same time, some mothers beleive in not introducing junk food at all and sticking to healthyand freshly prepared foods. Eveyones different, theres no right and wrong. Just peoples opinions.
> & This thread started off with me ASKING on what everyones VIEWS were.
> As yes i did say to my friend i thought it was disgusting that her child was eating mcdonalds at 12 months, which i was totally entitled to do.

Just beacuse you're entitled to have an opinion, doesn't mean you should voice it all the time. You probably hurt your friends feelings and tbh it's naff all to do with you how she raises her child. If I was your friend, I'd terminate the relationship.


----------



## AppleBlossom

Yeah Blah, a Tesco BLT has 36% saturated fat and 520 calories :wacko:

ETA: Meant to add in there a McDonalds Cheesburger has 27% saturated fat and 295 Calories


----------



## Serene123

bexy_22 said:


> Yeah Blah, a Tesco BLT has 36% saturated fat and 520 calories :wacko:

:shock:


----------



## AP

Im so bloomin HUNGRY!!!!!!!

I'm lovin' it......


----------



## MrsGlitz

Sorry no cottage pie left! :haha:

Little Chef and Donor meat; just the thought of those make me feel sick!

Pre-packed sandwiches are really unhealthy too; they've got so much additives etc to keep them fresh.


----------



## xTayasMummyx

> Just beacuse you're entitled to have an opinion, doesn't mean you should voice it all the time. You probably hurt your friends feelings and tbh it's naff all to do with you how she raises her child. If I was your friend, I'd terminate the relationship.

She wasn't offended at all. If 2 best friends can't express their views to each other then i think thats a shame. She expressed her feelings on me bathing Taya every night because she only baths her 12 month old every few days. But i prefere to bath my child every night as part of her bedtime routine.
We are very close and as a friend i can openly share my views with her. Thanks :)


----------



## Blah11

omg that's horrendous. me and a friend were calculating WW points and one sandwich (i cant remember what one) from m&s was 26 points :shock: I was only allowed 20 for the entire day!


----------



## Blah11

xTayasMummyx said:


> Just beacuse you're entitled to have an opinion, doesn't mean you should voice it all the time. You probably hurt your friends feelings and tbh it's naff all to do with you how she raises her child. If I was your friend, I'd terminate the relationship.
> 
> She wasn't offended at all. If 2 best friends can't express their views to each other then i think thats a shame. She expressed her feelings on me bathing Taya every night because she only baths her 12 month old every few days. But i prefere to bath my child every night as part of her bedtime routine.
> We are very close and as a friend i can openly share my views with her. Thanks :)Click to expand...

Sounds like an odd friendship but hey ho!


----------



## Serene123

:rofl: :rofl: WW doesn't like bread though does it? I can't remember!


----------



## xTayasMummyx

No it sounds like 2 best friends expressing their views on parenting.


----------



## Blah11

Serene123 said:


> :rofl: :rofl: WW doesn't like bread though does it? I can't remember!

Its not too bad. A regular slice is 1.5pts and a W.W bread slice is 0.5pt :D


----------



## saturn73

sb22 said:


> Im so bloomin HUNGRY!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm lovin' it......

LMAO! I'm hungry now too. Bring on the Big Macs!!!


----------



## Serene123

Ah well, I think it's great that you two are that close!


----------



## MrsGlitz

TayasMummy, I think it's great that you and your friend can voice opinions on each others parenting choices. Maybe I am just too sensitive, I don't want anyone saying anything other than good things! Although I am probably being judged already. This mummy lark is tough!


----------



## AppleBlossom

I have been best friends with Katy (on here) for about 10 years. I would never dream of telling her that something she was doing with her LO was disgusting even if I thought it was. If it was really bad I might express my concern but I would never ever say what she was doing was disgusting. And if she said it to me I'd bloody slap her one lol. Sorry if that's just me


----------



## Serene123

Blah11 said:


> Serene123 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: WW doesn't like bread though does it? I can't remember!
> 
> Its not too bad. A regular slice is 1.5pts and a W.W bread slice is 0.5pt :DClick to expand...

Maybe I'm thinking of slimming world :wacko:

This thread has distracted me I should really wake Caitlyn up...


----------



## cherylanne

sb22 said:


> im so bloomin hungry!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm lovin' it......

du du du du du


----------



## MrsGlitz

Right, I am still hungry. DH has offered to take me out for lunch after I feed Harry! I haven't told him that I have finished the cottage pie! :haha:


----------



## danapeter36

Agreed it is tough!

Toria. Mc Donalds. It is SO on. 
I am going to have a quarter pounder with cheese meal and a big mac on the side as a garnish :haha:


----------



## Blah11

slimming world is waaay confusing :( im still at work. My mums bringing amelie in in 15mins :DDDDD


----------



## MrsGlitz

Serene123 said:


> Blah11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serene123 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: WW doesn't like bread though does it? I can't remember!
> 
> Its not too bad. A regular slice is 1.5pts and a W.W bread slice is 0.5pt :DClick to expand...
> 
> Maybe I'm thinking of slimming world :wacko:
> 
> This thread has distracted me I should really wake Caitlyn up...Click to expand...

I got distracted too, I was meant to wake Harry up about 30 minutes ago! :dohh:


----------



## AppleBlossom

I've got to go to the solicitors in half an hour and my house is a tip because of this bloody thread :lol:


----------



## Serene123

Mmmm I think I fancy a Mc Chicken Sandwich although I haven't had once since I bit into one and the bread was mouldy........ :blush: Not a good advertisement ...


----------



## danapeter36

Lmao, this thread is eating our day up!!!

Blah ((hugs)) bet you cant wait to see her xxx

mrs glitz haha its eaten your day too!

Hmmm and I want to try those taster things, might google them later and set my taste buds for the day:haha:


----------



## Blah11

I cant wait to see her toddling in :cloud9: I wonder what I'll have for lunch.. I really fancy a cream tea tbh. MM scones.


----------



## AppleBlossom

Why not have a Maccys Blah?


----------



## Blah11

Strangely enough, I don't fancy one :shock:


----------



## MrsGlitz

bexy_22 said:


> Why not have a Maccys Blah?

:haha:

Right, must go and wake and feed Harry!


----------



## danapeter36

Haha!
Burger King, KFC? Rack of lamb hahaha.

Awwww toddling in. I wish I lived near you :) And Bex you are way up north hehe. xxx


----------



## Serene123

I'm eating a tin of roses :) Yum


----------



## AppleBlossom

Do you southerners have Greggs or Sayers down there?


----------



## xTayasMummyx

I'm eating a chicken & bacon baguette :) yum!


----------



## MrsGlitz

Aye we have Greggs. I love their Chicken Bakes.


----------



## Serene123

I don't care for Greggs, Subway pleaseeeeeeeeee.


----------



## xTayasMummyx

> I don't care for Greggs, Subway pleaseeeeeeeeee.

I love the meatball subways & the chicken & bacon ranch :)
yumm.


----------



## cherylanne

subway meatball marinara yum yum


----------



## danapeter36

I LOVE Greggs!!!!
Damn they are so good! I love their tuna sandwich, the one on bloomer bread. YUM! And their steak bakes and chicken pasties and omg the sausage cheese and beans one!
YUM!


----------



## danapeter36

SUBWAY!!!
LUSH!!!

Love the meatball one too! I love all food!


----------



## Serene123

Dana how are you so skinny still? I have the motabolism (sp?) of a rhino!


----------



## AppleBlossom

Yum yum yum. God knows how I'm still a size 6 honestly...


----------



## danapeter36

Lol wait till I hit 30, I will pay for it:haha:
Plus I am so short I can fit some 7-8 year old clothes:haha:


----------



## xTayasMummyx

> Yum yum yum. God knows how I'm still a size 6 honestly...

Lucky!
I'm a size 8/10, lost my baby bump pretty straight away after Taya :)


----------



## mama2b

REALLY want a maccys now ! 

I haven't actually taken Lucas to mcdonalds before and if I did I would just get him a fruit bag and some salad. I would let him have a chip and a bit of nugget or whatever but I wouldn't actually buy him a happy meal or anything.

I went to pizza hut yesterday and just got him a salad bar, as long as he is eating something he isn't bothered if im eating something to different to him. If I was stuffing myself silly with pizza then he would expect some to.


----------



## Serene123

Jesus, I think I'll head over to the fat club thread :rofl:


----------



## AppleBlossom

danapeter36 said:


> Lol wait till I hit 30, I will pay for it:haha:
> *Plus I am so short I can fit some 7-8 year old clothes*:haha:

Me too haha. I actually have a pair of 7-8 shorts from Primark because they made my bum look good :blush:


----------



## xTayasMummyx

> Jesus, I think I'll head over to the fat club thread

Bet your not that big!


----------



## danapeter36

Juliette hi babe!!!! Havent spoken in ages!!!!

Toria isnt big shes gorgeous and I love her to pieces hehe.

OMG BEX!!! I have the same! Shorts!!!! HAHAHAHA!


----------



## Serene123

danapeter36 said:


> Juliette hi babe!!!! Havent spoken in ages!!!!
> 
> Toria isnt big shes gorgeous and I love her to pieces hehe.
> 
> OMG BEX!!! I have the same! Shorts!!!! HAHAHAHA!

Pft! I am big! Even when I considered myself small I was a size 10! :rofl:


----------



## AppleBlossom

Haha! I was going for the hotpants look, it was quite embarrassing as I was shopping with my little sister and she bought the same shorts. She's 10!


----------



## xTayasMummyx

Size 10 is small :)


----------



## danapeter36

Meh big schmig, at least youre living life, and btw I need chocolate now. I have none in!!!! I wish I had roses! They are nom-able!!!


----------



## AppleBlossom

I wish I was a size 10 :(


----------



## Serene123

Come round I felt sick after 3 dairy milks (the little ones) :rofl:


----------



## Serene123

bexy_22 said:


> I wish I was a size 10 :(

So do I! I hate looking at pictures of me 4 years ago, it depresses me!! :rofl:


----------



## xTayasMummyx

Ive always been an 8/10.
With still breast feeding Taya, i think its deffinately helped me get straight back to my normal figure :D


----------



## Serene123

xTayasMummyx said:


> Ive always been an 8/10.
> With still breast feeding Taya, i think its deffinately helped me get straight back to my normal figure :D

BFing did not help me lose weight and I did it for 14 months. I feel robbed! :rofl:


----------



## xTayasMummyx

Ohh its helped me loads. I plan to breast feed for as long as possible too! :)


----------



## MrsGlitz

I haven't tried getting into my pre-pregnancy clothes yet, am worried I will burst into tears but the size 12 jeans I bought when I came out of hospital are falling off me now so I think I am back down to 8/10.


----------



## danapeter36

Doesnt work for everyone though.
My SIL breastfeeds and shes kept the baby weight. Her son is 7 months. I lost my baby weight within weeks with Alayna, and I was breastfeeding (still am). x


----------



## BlackBerry25

My daughter has had it a few times in her life. Usually if I am deathly ill or a couple times when she was sick and wouldnt eat anything, so I bought her a couple chicken nuggets and fries, which she still didn't really eat.

I think people need to lighten up. Well I havent even read the thread :rofl: but I mean in real life the people I know. I think my generation of mothers try to hard to be so perfect. I don't want Helena to be obese or unhealthy, and I try to cook everything myself for her, but the occasional time (not even going to say treat because I dont want it to be a treat) isn't going to hurt her.


----------



## BunnyFace

Blah11 said:


> slimming world is waaay confusing :( im still at work. My mums bringing amelie in in 15mins :DDDDD

Totally off topic, but Amelie is such a lovely name!


----------



## BunnyFace

Serene123 said:


> xTayasMummyx said:
> 
> 
> Ive always been an 8/10.
> With still breast feeding Taya, i think its deffinately helped me get straight back to my normal figure :D
> 
> BFing did not help me lose weight and I did it for 14 months. I feel robbed! :rofl:Click to expand...

14 months! Go you! :happydance: :thumbup:


----------



## MrsGlitz

BunnyFace I think this thread went off topic several pages ago! :haha:


----------



## Serene123

wss ^


----------



## BunnyFace

MrsGlitz said:


> BunnyFace I think this thread went off topic several pages ago! :haha:

:rofl: I just read from where i'd got to before i had to go fetch my sister and noticed that :haha:


----------



## danapeter36

Definately.
We've not actually been on topic for ages.
Though we have had a nice chat!
At least it cleared the air lol.

And yes well done Toria for 14 months :) I will be 14 months in 2 weeks though we will be stopping soon, shes not having a lot xxx


----------



## BunnyFace

MrsGlitz said:


> BunnyFace I think this thread went off topic several pages ago! :haha:

And even more off topic, our LOs are the same age! :)


----------



## MrsGlitz

BunnyFace said:


> MrsGlitz said:
> 
> 
> BunnyFace I think this thread went off topic several pages ago! :haha:
> 
> And even more off topic, our LOs are the same age! :)Click to expand...

So they are! :)


----------



## AppleBlossom

Lol you bunch of spammers. Or is Spam classed as gross too? (it actually is. Yuck!)


----------



## Trying4ababy

My opinion is if you try to be too healthy with a child's foods that it can have a negative impact. My aunt kept my cousin from having fast food and had him eating all healthy stuff. When he got old enough to choose he wanted fast food like every other kid and now he is 16 and weighs 300 pounds. She kept him sheltered from it so when he got the chance that is all he wanted. I'm not saying this will always happen but sometimes being to health conscious with a child can backfire.


----------



## HannahGraceee

I give ava mcdonalds of burgerking sometims, normally we share one :lol:


----------



## HannahGraceee

^^ I happy meal that is :) x


----------



## moomin_troll

i didnt want zane to have a mac D's till he was atleast 5, but then my mum took zane out when he was around 12 months and gave him one. 

i was fuming, 1 cuz she took something away from me that we wanted to do as a first and 2 not even asking me if it was ok.

but they do some healthy things in there now so its not disgusting long as ur not feeding ur baby a huge burger covered in tomatoe sauce everyday


----------



## moomin_troll

Trying4ababy said:


> My opinion is if you try to be too healthy with a child's foods that it can have a negative impact. *My aunt kept my cousin from having fast food and had him eating all healthy stuff. When he got old enough to choose he wanted fast food like every other kid and now he is 16 and weighs 300 pounds*. She kept him sheltered from it so when he got the chance that is all he wanted. I'm not saying this will always happen but sometimes being to health conscious with a child can backfire.

ive heard of this happening so many times, the kids just rebel soon as they can.
nothing wrong with junk food long as its not every meal and fat is good for us.


----------



## kimbobaloobob

ive always been brought up to think that anything in moderation is fine...


----------



## chele

Just cause I eat crap doesn't mean my children have to. They can choose to make their own choices when they're older. Max might have it as a treat but not before he's 2 years old- it's not necessarily that fat content that concerns me, it's the salt!


----------



## MoonMuffin

I give Kathryn fast food occasionally (not more then once a month), though we usually go to wendy's instead of McDonalds (same thing basically but it seems a little "healthier," and it tastes better imo, and they have yummy salads). She gets chicken nuggets and a few fries (never soda though!). I don't think its bad because the meals I make her are mostly very healthy (she loves tofu!), she gets lots of fruits and enough veggies so its not like she's getting fat or missing out nutrition wise. I want to teach her moderation because my parents hardly ever let me eat sweets, fast food, etc. So come late high school and into college I gained 50lbs because I was just eating crap since I finally could. Like I would literally eat cookies and stuff for breakfast in college, and I had a huge sweet stash under my bed :lol:


----------



## special_kala

Im hoping that by me saying no to unhealthy food before the age of 2 that when she is older it wont be a case of her not being allowed them when she is older more she just wont be very interested

My SIL always says that at kids partys you can always tell the kids who arent allowed sweets and the one that are. The ones that arnt allowed pile their plates up with crap and the ones who are have some sweets but also sandwiches etc

My niece didnt have sweets etc until she was 2 and now at 5 she has them on occasion but she doesnt want them anymore then that. She just isnt interested


----------



## Mrs Muffin

We will never ever buy a Macdonalds for our children, but then we are both vegetarian. What LO buys himself when he earns his own money will be his business.


----------



## xTayasMummyx

> We will never ever buy a Macdonalds for our children, but then we are both vegetarian. What LO buys himself when he earns his own money will be his business.

Totally agree with this.


----------



## wispa86

what doesn't make sense to me is that everyone goes barmy if they think the pc brigade are jumping in calling them bad parents but it goes both ways, some of these posts have insinuated that im stupid and a bad parent for not filling my child with junk


----------



## 3 girlies

wispa86 said:


> what doesn't make sense to me is that everyone goes barmy if they think the pc brigade are jumping in calling them bad parents but it goes both ways, some of these posts have insinuated that im stupid and a bad parent for not filling my child with junk

i think mcdonalds isnt always junk! how do we know that the OP's friend wasnt buying her daughter a fruit bag & pure juice, mcdonalds do actually sell healthy food too!!

ETA: aswell as the happy meal i mean!

& i agree everyone has different views, lets just agree to disagree, we are all great parents who know what our children like/dislike want/need, we are all different & that makes us interesting :)


----------



## kimbobaloobob

im pretty sure you can substitute the chipes gor friut bags or carrot sticks now... and have a fruit shoot or milk instead of a fizzy drink


----------



## vanessayogini

you could also just buy some fruit and cut it up yourself.


----------



## 3 girlies

we always have the fruit bowl within reach for my girls, i cant see the big deal in a few chips & nuggets but nevermind


----------



## leelee

Myself and my OH have already discussed Maccy D's and we won't be bringing Max into it. OH doesn't eat in there and it is my guilty pleasure about every 2 months. I never had Mc Donalds until I was 16 but we had home made chips at home every 1-2 weeks when I was younger. We also got sweets every friday night when my Dad got paid.

I would never judge someone, as I think it is an individual thing but I wouldn't give Max Mc Donalds at 12 months. I think when he is about 5 I will give him some chips when we are out and about but that will probably be when we are having a pub lunch or something. 

I also don't believe in banning certain foods, as I think it makes a person crave it more. If Max is invited to a party at Mc Donalds I will have no problem letting him go, I just don't see myself bringing him there for his lunch.


----------



## mommyof3co

I think that being TOO strict can backfire, where you don't allow tons of things. We do allow some fast food, we just don't eat it often. We really don't allow any soda. One day we were at baseball practice and Landon was out of water and really needed a drink, all we had was Mark's Big Red ( a red cream soda we have here), Mark gave him a small drink and he loved it. But he knows soda isn't ok. His birthday was coming up and he asked if he could have Big Red on his bday so we gave in and let him have one can...it was his first can of soda ever. On his 7th birthday. He never asked again, he knew it was a special occasion. Then at another baseball game they each got a drink from the concession stand after the game, I sat back and watched, didn't tell him what to get, every single child came running back with a can of soda...every one except Landon. He got a bottle of gatorade, which isn't great, but better than soda, and no HFCS either. He has also refused soda his teacher offered him when every other kid in class took it. I think you can set limits and teach them why it's so bad so it doesn't backfire. We just limit sugars, don't ban it, limit fast food, limit that kind of thing...but we pretty much have a ban on soda. As long as you don't go overboard and teach them WHY so they can make the right choices when they have the chance it's not going to backfire


----------



## Jody R

Joseph is 14 months old and has five teeth. There's no way he could eat a macdonalds even if I gave him one. 

We went out to eat at the weekend (to a restaurant called Zest, which is similar to Frankie and Bennie's) and he stole a potato wedge from my plate and he did have a good chew on that.

Personally it wouldn't occur to me to take him to MacDonalds now partly because of that, my opinion is that he is too young but it is based the fact that he isn't able to eat the type of food they sell there because he only has five teeth and because he can be picky about food and I am sure he wouldn't like it yet even if he could chew it.

But the other reason I wouldn't take him yet is mainly because I don't really like their food either, it's only very occasionally I would think I wanted something from there and I think it is quite expensive for what you get, same as with KFC etc. It's not good value, I think it tastes of sugar and grease and we can get nicer food for almost the same price at places like Zest (their lunchtime menu only cost us £6 each).

I wouldn't judge people who do go there with their children and I'm sure that sooner or later Joseph will want to go, but as your question was about one year olds in MacDonalds, no I wouldn't take mine but I do believe that if you do these things in moderation then they probably won't cause much harm to a normally healthy diet.


----------



## gills8752

Macdonalds is pure chicken breast in their chicken buggets so that is the same as feeding your lo chicken breast with breadcumbs. Chips are fine as long as there is no salt. So i don't see the issue. I think everyone remember macdonalds back when it was junk food - it isn't any more.


----------



## Celesse

I guess chicken nuggets and chips is probably better than allowing LO to try kebab.


----------



## Jemma_x

IMO every in moderation, connor hasnt had mcdys but if i did go in and i had connor with me he would probably have a chicken nugget and a bit of fruit, he doesnt eat alot anyway so he wouldnt have loads


----------



## gills8752

Celesse said:
 

> I guess chicken nuggets and chips is probably better than allowing LO to try kebab.

:haha: Imagine a baby holding a massive kebab trying to eat it!


----------



## MUMOF5

Evie had McDonalds for the first time about a month ago, its not something that Id give her regularly but I dont think that having it occassionally is going to do her any harm :shrug:. She eats relatively healthily the rest of the time. xx


----------



## CocoaOne

gills8752 said:


> Macdonalds is pure chicken breast in their chicken buggets so that is the same as feeding your lo chicken breast with breadcumbs. Chips are fine as long as there is no salt. So i don't see the issue. I think everyone remember macdonalds back when it was junk food - it isn't any more.


It's still deep fried and full of fat though...


----------



## jojo2605

I don't really think McDonalds specifically should be the issue anyway, I guess it's just 'fast food' in general, or even just processed food really. All of these things 'should' be given as little as possible and we all know this. Nothing is going to cause damage if it's given every now and then & personally I think making something off limits makes it more desirable. 

We all make our own choices for our children and hopefully they are the best ones, but either way, you can't get involved in other people's choices, unless of cause it is causing serious harm or abuse - In my opinion anyway! Of course it doesn't mean we don't have an opinion on them...


----------



## tasha41

CocoaOne said:


> gills8752 said:
> 
> 
> Macdonalds is pure chicken breast in their chicken buggets so that is the same as feeding your lo chicken breast with breadcumbs. Chips are fine as long as there is no salt. So i don't see the issue. I think everyone remember macdonalds back when it was junk food - it isn't any more.
> 
> 
> It's still deep fried and full of fat though...Click to expand...

It is still deep fried... in vegetable oil rather than animal lard now though, things are improving... but it's still not baked, from fresh, etc


----------



## gills8752

CocoaOne said:


> gills8752 said:
> 
> 
> Macdonalds is pure chicken breast in their chicken buggets so that is the same as feeding your lo chicken breast with breadcumbs. Chips are fine as long as there is no salt. So i don't see the issue. I think everyone remember macdonalds back when it was junk food - it isn't any more.
> 
> 
> It's still deep fried and full of fat though...Click to expand...

True it is deep freid but macdonalds chicken nuggets have 170kc and 9g of fat. Half a plain unseasoned roasted chicken breast has 142 kc and 3g of fat. So it isn't the worst thing in the world.
:shrug:


----------



## wyates

Better to wait as long as possible introducing junk food and then not give too much and often.


----------



## smokey

Well Brian will deffinatly not be having KFC thats for sure but thats only because its my weakness and mine all mine grrrrr :) god im hungry now


----------



## CocoaOne

gills8752 said:


> CocoaOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gills8752 said:
> 
> 
> Macdonalds is pure chicken breast in their chicken buggets so that is the same as feeding your lo chicken breast with breadcumbs. Chips are fine as long as there is no salt. So i don't see the issue. I think everyone remember macdonalds back when it was junk food - it isn't any more.
> 
> 
> It's still deep fried and full of fat though...Click to expand...
> 
> True it is deep freid but macdonalds chicken nuggets have 170kc and 9g of fat. Half a plain unseasoned roasted chicken breast has 142 kc and 3g of fat. So it isn't the worst thing in the world.
> :shrug:Click to expand...

There's a big difference though. 1g of fat is 9 calories. So 9g fat is 81 calories, which is 47% of the nuggets calories. So half of the calories come from fat. 

In contrast, only 19% of the roasted chicken breast's calories come from fat (natural fats in the chicken, not added fats from frying) (3x9 = 27calories, 27/142x100= 19%)

I'm just trying to point out that Mcdonalds advertising their nuggets as '100% chicken breast' IMHO makes them sound a lot healthier than they actually are.


----------



## WW1

I've not read absolutely every comment but here is my take on the original question (sorry if I've duplicated anyone else):

DH and I have said that we'll not give Rebecca fast food etc. for as long as we can (ie until outside influences like friends start to become an issue). We rarely go into fast food places (I can't remember the last time I visited McD's) so it's unlikely to be an issue.

However, if we were in a fast food place then I'd have no issue letting her have a "try" of some so it's not seen as the big taboo and therefore immediately more tempting! I'll also have no issue with her attending the odd party at one of these places when she's old enough for that to be relevant.

However, at the age of one, I personally will try to avoid it for her. Having said that, if I saw a 1 year old in a fast food place eating a burger I wouldn't think much of it as it's the parents' choice and I would hope it was a rarity for the child rather than commomplace. 

At the end of the day, 1 burger isn't going to hurt every now and then. There are much worse things a person can do than give the odd chip to a 1 year old! I'll try to avoid it for Rebecca but who knows? Perhaps when she's 1 it might be a different story!


----------



## karenm28

I don't know why fat is an issue - 

Toddlers are supposed to get at least 30% of their daily calories from fat - they should have a different diet to us adults who should eat low fat. 

So we shouldn't be feeding them baked nuggets we should be deep frying stuff so they get a high concentration of calories from fat.

People complain if nurseries feed kiddies high fat foods but that is what they need at that age. 

They should not be eating too much wholegrain foods either as it fills their little tummies up with fibre and no nutrition.

Lots of people think they are encouraging healthy eating by feeding kiddies what is practically diet food.

Give em loads of fat thats what I say! :happydance:


----------



## jenny82

Surely that's a good fats v bad fats debate. Transfats v the fats you get naturally in cheese/nuts/olives etc?

Anyway asked my OH his thoughts on the issue and we've decided that when LO is old enough to ask specifically for it, that we'll consider it then. But not before. If we're out we'll just go somewhere a bit healthier and nicer (which we do anyway).


----------



## special_kala

Just because River eats healthy food it doesnt mean she is eating diet food.

I would rather River has fresh free range chicken then deep fried chicken which have been injected with good knows what


----------



## CocoaOne

I agree, kids should get the majority of their fat from milk, cheese/yogurts etc, nuts, meats, and healthy heart oils like fish and olive oil. Not food that's been deep fried in vegetable oil (which isn't as bad as lard or butter, but still not great for us)


----------



## karenm28

I'm not disagreeing that they should get most of their fats from cheese, milk and olive oil. Olive oil is the only cooking fat I use in my house. I put real butter on my son's bread and toast because he needs the fat for healthy development. 
My son has McDonalds every couple of weeks not every day and he has fishfingers and salt free chips or a fruit bag. 
Nobody is saying feed them takeaways every day, some mums like me give them a takeaway now and again - we are still great mums. 
Obsession with food is passed down and stressing about the odd treat is not healthy either.


----------



## special_kala

karenm28 said:


> I'm not disagreeing that they should get most of their fats from cheese, milk and olive oil. Olive oil is the only cooking fat I use in my house. I put real butter on my son's bread and toast because he needs the fat for healthy development.
> My son has McDonalds every couple of weeks not every day and he has fishfingers and salt free chips or a fruit bag.
> Nobody is saying feed them takeaways every day, some mums like me give them a takeaway now and again - we are still great mums.
> *Obsession with food is passed down and stressing about the odd treat is not healthy either.*

i for one am not obsessed with food. I worry about the shit they put in food now yes but i think i am the only woman i know who doesnt obsess about what they eat. My MIL and SIL always seem to be worrying about what they eat and i just think its food you eat it to survive its not a massive deal.

What i dont understand is why mcdonalds is a treat? Why cant some fruit be a treat or some yogurt?


----------



## Tacey

I agree, I don't want to give Alice the idea McDonald's is a treat. Poor quality processed food isn't something I hope she'll value. I'd rather take her to a decent restaurant as a treat.


----------



## CocoaOne

There's the train of thought that not allowing kids to have certain foods means they will over indulge when they are older. BUT, it's also true that if you give kids certain foods as 'treats' (ie sweets & fast food which are made to taste better to us) then they will also over indulge when they are older because they can 'treat' themselves whenever they want. Using food as a treat is what leads to emotional and comfort eating as people eat the 'treat' food in order to make themselves feel happier. You can't really win either way! Lol


----------



## Lara310809

CocoaOne said:


> There's the train of thought that not allowing kids to have certain foods means they will over indulge when they are older. BUT, it's also true that if you give kids certain foods as 'treats' (ie sweets & fast food which are made to taste better to us) then they will also over indulge when they are older because they can 'treat' themselves whenever they want. Using food as a treat is what leads to emotional and comfort eating as people eat the 'treat' food in order to make themselves feel happier. You can't really win either way! Lol

I agree, whatever you do, you're buggered, and whatever you try to instill in your children, they'll do what they like when they start earning their own money, so really, you have very little control :shrug:


----------



## special_kala

CocoaOne said:


> There's the train of thought that not allowing kids to have certain foods means they will over indulge when they are older. BUT, it's also true that if you give kids certain foods as 'treats' (ie sweets & fast food which are made to taste better to us) then they will also over indulge when they are older because they can 'treat' themselves whenever they want. Using food as a treat is what leads to emotional and comfort eating as people eat the 'treat' food in order to make themselves feel happier. You can't really win either way! Lol

:thumbup:


----------



## danapeter36

Bex, I used to like spam as a kid. Haha xxx


----------



## karenm28

I know I am calling McDonalds a "treat" on here but I don't get all excited when we are having one and say "oooh we are having a treat" to my 18 month old. He sees no difference in McDonalds or fish and chips or eating out in Frankie and Bennys or the local pub or homecooked food. It's all just his dinner. To be honest we tend to get McDonalds as a takeaway when my husband is late home from work, when I have had to work an afternoon instead of a morning and have not had time to shop or cook. I don't have time to wait 30 or 40 mins to cook something when we are all starving hungry. Hubby just picks it up on the way home from work because it is quick and easy to go through the drive through and because we enjoy it. I don't see it as a treat though. I think by treat I am meaning something we only have now and again. We limit it because we would all weigh 50 stones if we had it every night so it is a treat in that way I suppose. 
However I don't call fruit or yoghurt a treat either because we eat fruit all the time and my son hates yoghurt lol
I don't think it matters too much having any of these things now and again.
It's more down to lack of exercise that is causing people to get fatter these days IMO.


----------



## x-amy-x

wow 50 pages :lol:


----------



## smokey

special_kala said:


> karenm28 said:
> 
> 
> I'm not disagreeing that they should get most of their fats from cheese, milk and olive oil. Olive oil is the only cooking fat I use in my house. I put real butter on my son's bread and toast because he needs the fat for healthy development.
> My son has McDonalds every couple of weeks not every day and he has fishfingers and salt free chips or a fruit bag.
> Nobody is saying feed them takeaways every day, some mums like me give them a takeaway now and again - we are still great mums.
> *Obsession with food is passed down and stressing about the odd treat is not healthy either.*
> 
> i for one am not obsessed with food. I worry about the shit they put in food now yes but i think i am the only woman i know who doesnt obsess about what they eat. My MIL and SIL always seem to be worrying about what they eat and i just think its food you eat it to survive its not a massive deal.
> 
> What i dont understand is why mcdonalds is a treat? Why cant some fruit be a treat or some yogurt?Click to expand...

Sorry I may of missunderstood this but why would fruit be a treat, to a child the meaning of a treat is a reward or somthing for a special occasion
not somthing they should be getting all the time as part of thier diet.


----------



## Tacey

I sometimes buy an expensive fruit as a treat for myself. Something like a dragon fruit, which I love, but can't afford all the time. Maybe I'm just a bit sad! Strawberries just in season at room temperature are definitely a treat too.


----------



## special_kala

I would use healthy food as a treat by giving her a fruit we dont normally have but that she likes or having a special dinner made


----------



## lynnikins

i cant remember when ds1 first got mcdonalds i think he was close to a year old and he just got the chicken nuggets with the batter taken off and a snack bag of apple and grapes and some milk, 
I dont think its wrong but i think its something that you should avoid giving young children whenever posible I try to pack a little snacks box with things i know DS1 likes so if we are out i have a healthy option for him so i can avoid fast food but the odd bag of quavers wont hurt him hes such an active child and he eats a healthy diet 99% of the time.
I have tried to do things like buy him a small toy or something else as a " treat " rather than use food as my OH uses food as a treat and has problems controling his weight as a result and i dont want the boys to do the same.


----------



## Lara310809

3 girlies said:


> Lara310809 said:
> 
> 
> I personally will not be giving my daughter any fast food unless I'm desperate and there's nothing else around. We made the decision never to take her to McDonalds etc, because you don't know what's in the food, and the quality of the food is substandard.
> 
> Had I been willing to take her to have fast food, I would think 5 years old is probably the absolute youngest I would take her. I just think that at such a young age they should be having all the nutrients they can get. You need to be able to teach your child about a healthy diet, and the only way to do it is to start them young.
> 
> And 99% of *parents will take their child there "as a treat" [B/]- the last thing you want is for your child to associate McDonalds with being good, because then they end up like me; associating food with comfort and eating crap all the time.
> 
> Worst case scenario obviously, but that's why I won't be taking LO to fast food*
> 
> *
> 
> i said "treat" in my post because it is a treat for them (i know your post isnt directly pointed at me  ) they like maccy d's, so therefore it is a treat, it doesnt meant my children will end up obese or comfort eating. Its only a few chips once a month IMO, i wouldnt judge anyone for doing that!!*Click to expand...

*I didn't read any of the posts in this thread other than that of the OP; in my mind that's the only way I can guarantee my reply isn't clouded by the opinions of others that have posted before me. For that reason, I can assure you it wasn't directed at you. I was actually posting about my own upbringing, which is why I feel I can say it, because it happened to me. 

I don't blame anyone for it, but we were so broke we couldn't afford fast food, so once in a while we got a McDs and it was presented to us as a treat. When I earned my own money I would get fast food because "I'd earned it" or I'd had a bad day, or whatever, and eventually I was going all the time, and I put on weight because of it. So while the whole "presenting it as a treat will make your kids obese" thing may be stereotypical, in my case it was true, which is why you can understand how determined I am to give my kids better. At the end of the day, you can bring up your child however you like. I don't judge anyone for giving their kids fast food occasionally, but if I find out anyone's given my kids fast food, there will be hell to pay, because I don't want that for them.



emmad339 said:
↑

If you ban something then imo, it becomes taboo and only makes the person want it even moreClick to expand...

Not in every case. My little brother was never allowed McDs, but had one once, and was so grossed out by it, he's vowed never to go back. He's the only 15 year old I know that would rather go hungry than eat there *


----------



## lulu61388

i think some people are referring to it as a treat because let's not forget the coveted toy that comes with happy meals!


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

I won't be allowing Arf to have McDonalds until he's older and only as a rare treat. Personally I do think a year is too young to be feeding your baby this type of food but I wouldn't interfere in how other parents raise their children and what decisions they make because I wouldn't want them to interfere in mine. I also won't be giving my children fizzy drinks all that often.


----------



## babyblog

I don't think fruit and yoghurts are 'treats' , i would class them as 'healthy snacks'-something they can eat between meals if they are hungry, something they could happily eat each day. A 'treat' is just that-something not to be eaten everyday, but once in while-so generally something a little unhealthier that they shouldn't eat too often.


----------



## SarTheBear

In my opinion, I don't believe that food should be used as 'treats' at all!! We wont be using any sort of food as a treat for out LO, fruit and veg will (hopefully) be her preffered snack with possible occasional fast food should the need arise, but, things like days out and activities will be her treats. 
All of the children I have come into contact with (I used to be a nanny before having my LO) have had to be persuaded into eating things, with the need for praise and rewards, in order to finish a meal. I feel this should be seen as normal behaviour (finishing a meal without having to bribe etc). 
I have no problem with eating McD's or the like occasionally however, i don't think my LO will be having it until she is alot older than one. 
xx :flower:


----------



## xprincessx

i'd allow callum to have one if we were out in town and it was lunchtime (every food place in my shopping centre area is actually more unhealthy than mcdonalds so i'd be happy to take him there) but i wouldn't go out of my way to give him a mcdonalds. i see nothing wrong with it but i wouldn't want him to start "expecting" it IYKWIM. But everything is healthy, depending on how much of it you have. No food is "unhealthy" as we need some saturated fat etc in our diets in order to have a healthy balanced diet so if you eat a reasonable amount of it, nothing is actually classed as unhealthy.


----------



## Trying4ababy

Quick question. What exactly are quavers? I have seen them mentioned a few times in this topic. Are they similar to anything we have in the states?

Also someone may have already asked but are chips what we refer to as french fries?


----------



## kiwimama

Trying4ababy said:


> Quick question. What exactly are quavers? I have seen them mentioned a few times in this topic. Are they similar to anything we have in the states?
> 
> Also someone may have already asked but are chips what we refer to as french fries?

yes hun chips=fries.
I don't know what quavers are either... :blush:


----------



## pip holder

Quavers are beeyootiful crisps (chips) like a puffed corn? or wheat and cheese flavoured, not much nutritional value but not much rubbish in them either and mush right up when soggy so preferable for LOs rather than harder crisps iyswim


----------



## xxx bex xxx

i cant see the problem....i will allow lexi to have mc donalds....same as i did with beth.
beth is not overweight or addicted to them.


----------



## rainbows_x

I would, just not all the time.
As long as she didn't eat excessive amounts of it and she didn't eat it all the time it would be okay.
Nothing wrong with it once in a while as long as you eat a healthy balanced diet.
xxx


----------



## helen0381

I personally wont be giving Jack Macdonalds for a long time, its just my choice. they dont know about Macdonalds at this age so why do they need to have it?? I didnt have a macdonalds till I was about 12, that was my mums decision. BUT, I dont think it would harm them if they only had it occassionally. 



:winkwink:


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

SarTheBear said:


> In my opinion, I don't believe that food should be used as 'treats' at all!! We wont be using any sort of food as a treat for out LO, fruit and veg will (hopefully) be her preffered snack with possible occasional fast food should the need arise, but, things like days out and activities will be her treats.
> All of the children I have come into contact with (I used to be a nanny before having my LO) have had to be persuaded into eating things, with the need for praise and rewards, in order to finish a meal. I feel this should be seen as normal behaviour (finishing a meal without having to bribe etc).
> I have no problem with eating McD's or the like occasionally however, i don't think my LO will be having it until she is alot older than one.
> xx :flower:

Agreed - except finishing a meal isn't something I'd be looking for - best just to stop eating whenever you are full!


----------



## LukeandJo

Our little one will never eat mcdonalds while I we are responsible for feeding him\her.
They will make up their own mind if they want to it it once old enough, but we will educate them as to the rubbish that goes into fast food.


----------



## Mum2Micah

Before Micah was born I was going to be really strict, no choc. lollies,chips etc. But that went out the window. He had chips at this age but not often. I don't see a prob if it's not often. Each to their own though :)


----------



## Jody R

I think people are saying 'treat' because it's a convenient word to use for something they don't have or allow very often.

And it works to describe the whole thing, going to a place you don't normally go, having something you don't normally have.

I don't think that saying MacDonalds is a 'treat' means anyone here thinks that makes it 'better' in some way than other restaurants or healthy diets at home, it's just an easy way to explain that it's an occasional thing rather than an everyday one.


----------



## 3 girlies

so if food should never be used as a treat then i'm wondering what everyone does with their chocolates eggs at easter??? or why we all fill our trolleys to the brim at xmas???? Food can be used as a treat, it wont make my children obese or suffer from food issues, its chicken nuggets & chips!!! :shrug:


----------



## vanessayogini

3 girlies said:


> so if food should never be used as a treat then i'm wondering what everyone does with their chocolates eggs at easter??? or why we all fill our trolleys to the brim at xmas???? Food can be used as a treat, it wont make my children obese or suffer from food issues, its chicken nuggets & chips!!! :shrug:

But those foods do make children obese and suffer from food issues if given often. Humans hoard 'treats' because for thousands and thousands of years 'treats' were few and far between (underground, or in a deep cave, or protected by bees), so when they are available, we tend to binge, like our ancient ancestors did. With these foods readily available all the time, there's no cap to the bingeing. So for most of us it seems like we don't give our kids these foods regularly, but a lot of people do, and it's becoming worse and worse.


----------



## 3 girlies

vanessayogini said:


> 3 girlies said:
> 
> 
> so if food should never be used as a treat then i'm wondering what everyone does with their chocolates eggs at easter??? or why we all fill our trolleys to the brim at xmas???? Food can be used as a treat, it wont make my children obese or suffer from food issues, its chicken nuggets & chips!!! :shrug:
> 
> But those foods do make children obese and suffer from food issues if given often. Humans hoard 'treats' because for thousands and thousands of years 'treats' were few and far between (underground, or in a deep cave, or protected by bees), so when they are available, we tend to binge, like our ancient ancestors did. With these foods readily available all the time, there's no cap to the bingeing. So for most of us it seems like we don't give our kids these foods regularly, but a lot of people do, and it's becoming worse and worse.Click to expand...

but if they are given all the time then they arent treats, & thats when there are problems. It wont make my children obese if they have it once a month or less.


----------



## ryder

I've gotten mcdonals periodically... I don't get pop though, and if Jasmine is with me I will get her the meal that is a grilled cheese with milk and apple slices. 

Im not sure if you guys in the UK have the "healthy" options at mcdonals... But it is nice that at least if im craving a quarter pounder she can have something healthy. 

Being pregnant there is no way in freakin hell I can avoid the fast food... I tried!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## smokey

3 girlies said:


> so if food should never be used as a treat then i'm wondering what *everyone does with their chocolates eggs at easter*??? or why we all fill our trolleys to the brim at xmas???? Food can be used as a treat, it wont make my children obese or suffer from food issues, its chicken nuggets & chips!!! :shrug:

Mummy eats them :)


----------



## 3 girlies

smokey said:


> 3 girlies said:
> 
> 
> so if food should never be used as a treat then i'm wondering what *everyone does with their chocolates eggs at easter*??? or why we all fill our trolleys to the brim at xmas???? Food can be used as a treat, it wont make my children obese or suffer from food issues, its chicken nuggets & chips!!! :shrug:
> 
> Mummy eats them :)Click to expand...

oh damn it, i was hoping i could take them off your hands :rofl:


----------



## Pink1981

I don't see the problem if they aren't having it too regularly. Sophie has mc donalds if we have it. Once this year and maybe 3 times last year. Everything in moderation!


----------



## special_kala

3 girlies said:


> so if food should never be used as a treat then i'm wondering what everyone does with their chocolates eggs at easter??? or why we all fill our trolleys to the brim at xmas???? Food can be used as a treat, it wont make my children obese or suffer from food issues, its chicken nuggets & chips!!! :shrug:

River wont have chocolate at easter for a few years and we dont fill our trolley with loads of stuff we dont need anyway


----------



## Christine1993

I think one is a little bit young for fast food. I cringe if I ever see someone little eating fast food.


----------

